# AoC kaufen? Unbedingt !



## Healorx (28. September 2008)

Hallo liebe Buffed-Community,

seit Wochen stand bei mir die Frage im Raum: "Was lohnt sich für mich? AoC oder WAR?"
Jeden Tag habe ich mir auf buffed die Foren durchgelesen, hunderte gameplay videos im Internet gesehen,Freunde befragt usw. !
Doch alle haben immer gesagt "Nein,bloß nicht AoC, das Spiel ist unfertig,schlecht,langweilig" .
Also war ich schon so gut wie entschlossen WAR anzutesten.
Doch dann betrat ich gestern eine Gamestop Filiale und erkundigt mich nach AoC.
Sogar der Verkäufer sagte mir das es rausgeschmissenes Geld wäre.
Aber da ich ein ziemlicher Dickkopf bin habe ich einfach blind zugegriffen, direkt zu hause das Spiel installiert und losgelegt....und siehe da, das Spiel ist alles andere als schlecht,unfertig oder langweilig.
Obwohl ich nur die Deutsche Version des Spiels habe (was bedeutet man kann keine gliedmaßen abschneiden), hat mich das Spiel sehr positiv überrascht.
Ich werde es jetzt mal aus meiner neutralen Sicht schildern :
Als erstes ist die Grafik von AoC, wie bereits bekannt ein echter Augenschmaus, in dem Rendering Fehler so gut wie nie vorkommen, also Top !
Das Gameplay und das Kampfsystem sind einfach klasse.Man kann seine Kampfbewegungen individuell durch Richtungstasten ausführen und drückt nicht die ganze Zeit stur auf denselben Knöpfen rum, da es keine Funktion zum automatischen Angriff in AoC gibt
Die Spielwelt ist sehr stimmig und detailliert.Sie erinnert mich ein wenig an Gothic, was für mich auch sehr positiv ist.
Die Community in AoC ist sehr freundlich und das Gerücht das die Server so gut wie ausgestorben sind und es keinen Spaß so macht ist schlichtweg falsch.Es ist genug los um Gruppen für Quests zu finden oder gemeinsam Dungeons zu bestreiten.

Zum Thema unfertig kann ich nur sagen, dass es vielleicht am Release so war aber mitlerweile ist es überhaupt nicht mehr so.
Die Quests sind spannend und sehr unterschiedlich und vor allem gibt es jede Menge Quests.Selbst im Endcontent wurden sehr viele Quests eingeführt durch den Updater.
So...Bugs......nein, es gibt kaum noch Bugs....in den 4 Stunden, die ich gestern das Spiel angespielt habe, sind mir nicht mehr als 2 Bugs aufgefallen.

Aber wenn ihr jetzt denkt das ich hier nur Werbung für AoC machen möchte weil es mein Lieblingsspiel ist, dann liegt ihr falsch.
Ich spiele seit 3 Jahren WoW und werden auch WotLK spielen.AoC ist für mich nur eine spaßige Abwechslung für zwischendurch.

Also mein Fazit lautet : "Auf jeden Fall zugreifen, da AoC ein ausgereiftes, gut gelungenes und schön gestaltetes Spiel ist"
Achja genau....an alle die mal AoC gespielt haben und es wegen den Bugs und Problemen nach dem Release aufgegeben haben: "Es lohnt sich nochmal reinzuschauen"

Ich hoffe ich konnte euch hiermit weiterhelfen...
MfG Healorx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (28. September 2008)

Healorx schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffed-Community,
> 
> seit Wochen stand bei mir die Frage im Raum: "Was lohnt sich für mich? AoC oder WAR?"
> Jeden Tag habe ich mir auf buffed die Foren durchgelesen, hunderte gameplay videos im Internet gesehen,Freunde befragt usw. !
> ...



Und da ist das problem...du hast es noch nicht lange gespielt.... Dafür das du hier anscheinend viel gelesen hast scheinst du die tatsache das es ab 80 spätestens langweilig wird überlesen zu haben ;D


----------



## Ophios (28. September 2008)

da gibts nen wendepunkt so im 20iger bereich
also AoC ist sozusagen ein "Blender"


----------



## Emokeksii (28. September 2008)

Ophios schrieb:


> da gibts nen wendepunkt so im 20iger bereich
> also AoC ist sozusagen ein "Blender"



Und das lustige ist er ist drauf reingefallen obwohl er sich so informiert hat ;D


----------



## etmundi (28. September 2008)

Healorx schrieb:


> Zum Thema unfertig kann ich nur sagen, dass es vielleicht am Release so war aber mitlerweile ist es überhaupt nicht mehr so.
> Die Quests sind spannend und sehr unterschiedlich und vor allem gibt es jede Menge Quests.Selbst im Endcontent wurden sehr viele Quests eingeführt durch den Updater.
> So...Bugs......nein, es gibt kaum noch Bugs....in den 4 Stunden, die ich gestern das Spiel angespielt habe, sind mir nicht mehr



Soso
4 Sunden Spielzeit und Angaben zu Endgamecontent 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und ständig in Foren unterwegs und nun erst dein erster Post.

Wer es galubt.

Hörst dich irgendwie nahc Waldgeist an.


----------



## Healorx (28. September 2008)

Ja...genau das hier is nämlich das Problem an dem Ruf....es stimmt zwar ich habe noch nicht lange gespielt aber der Updater berichtet mir von unzähligen neuen Quests für lvl 80er......und ich denke mal das ihr nicht AoC spielt oder? Dann könnt ihr doch auch logischerweise nicht wissen wie sich das Spiel gemacht hat oder?


----------



## turrican (28. September 2008)

ohman, das aoc bis tortage gut ist bestreitet ja keiner. warte mal ab was danach abgeht... aber wenn du so auf scheisse stehst: have fun! gibt ja auch leute die trinken morgenurin.


----------



## turrican (28. September 2008)

Healorx schrieb:


> ...nicht wissen wie sich das Spiel gemacht hat oder?



das muss ich nicht wissen. aoc möchte ich dazu mit einem neuen auto vergleichen. zuerst stand es frisch lackiert auf dem hof und alle freuten sich. dann merkte jmd das der motor fehlt. doch funcom poliert weiter fleißig die außenspiegel.


----------



## Healorx (28. September 2008)

Leute hört mal ich frage mich wieso ihr hier alle so abgeht.....ich wollte lediglich den Leuten,den es wie mir ging,die sich nicht entscheiden konnten helfen,indem ich ihnen meine ersten Eindrücke schildere.Ich wollte keinem von euch hier dumm anmachen oder ähnliches...also hört doch einfach auf mit den Kommentaren in denen eh nur steht das ich gar keine ahnung hätte und hier dumm rumerzählen würde oke?


----------



## Iffadrim (28. September 2008)

na ja zum Endcontent von WAR ist ja auch schon so viel bekannt.

Endcontent muss nicht immer Farmstatus haben wie in WOW


----------



## Ophios (28. September 2008)

Healorx schrieb:


> Leute hört mal ich frage mich wieso ihr hier alle so abgeht.....ich wollte lediglich den Leuten,den es wie mir ging,die sich nicht entscheiden konnten helfen,indem ich ihnen meine ersten Eindrücke schildere.Ich wollte keinem von euch hier dumm anmachen oder ähnliches...also hört doch einfach auf mit den Kommentaren in denen eh nur steht das ich gar keine ahnung hätte und hier dumm rumerzählen würde oke?




1. sry für fullquote
2. ja genau das ist es dann hättest du das thema erste, persönliche, eindrücke von AoC nennen können
und nicht AoC kaufen? Unbedingt!
das hätte schonmal ein ganz anderes licht auf den thread geworfen und man hätte dir das ganze langsam nochmal persönlich gesagt
klar AoC sieht am anfang hammer aus und es (könnte) zukunft haben es gibt noch so viele möglichkeiten doch welches mmorpg hat die nicht?


----------



## Katsuro81 (28. September 2008)

ach ja so hab ich auch am Anfang gedacht...das Startgebiet ist toll...die Grafik ist super...aber dann die große enttäuschung!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nach dem startgebiet ist das Spiel alles andere als super....und bevor du hier das Game so in den Himmel hebst solltest du es erstmal noch eine weile zocken..
den nach 4 Stunden kann man so gut wie garnichts über das Spiel sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phobius (28. September 2008)

Prinzipiell gebe ich dir Recht.

Age of Conan hat seit dem Release viele Patches und Updates erfahren, welche das Spiel angenehmer und spannender machen.
Der Anfangs-Content (Tortage) war aber schon beim Release einfach klasse und hier wurde auch nicht mehr alzu viel gedreht. "Never touch a running System" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bugs gibt es schon noch, so ist es nicht. Auch wenn ein Teil davon nicht mehr da oder ganz so gravierend wie am Anfang ist.

Content gibt es mittlerweile auch mehr wie beim Release, aber ich höre immer noch von vielen Spielern dass im End-Bereich nicht genug geboten wird. Da ich mich aber eher auf die Arbeit an der Fan-Seite (Siehe Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) konzentriere und nicht ganz so viel spiele kann ich das selber nicht beurteilen.

Zum Thema Gruppen kann ich nur sagen dass ich bisher eigentlich nie Probleme hatte eine solche zu finden. Ausnahme sind die "Nebenzeiten" ... morgens um 3-6 Uhr ist es nicht ganz so einfach, aber das "Problem" haben auch genug andere Spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Community ist soweit eigentlich auch angenehm, besonders seit WAR draussen ist (endlich sind die meißten Flamer weg xD). Es gibt zwar immer mal wieder Ausnahmen, aber auch das kommt in den anderen, größeren Spielen vor.
Die Com mag zwar nicht ganz so "erwachsen" (in Ermangelung eines besseren Begriffes) sein wie die von LotRO, aber man bekommt eigentlich immer Hilfe wenn man sie braucht, egal, ob Ingame, im Forum oder auf Fan-Sites.

Alles in allem hat sich Age of Conan gemacht, und wenn Funcom so weitermacht dann rentiert sich das Spiel auf jeden Fall.

Ob es nun eine Kaufempfehlung ist muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Der eine mag das System (ich stehe zu), den anderen schreckt es ab. Ich für meinen Teil bereue es nicht das Spiel gekauft zu haben, auch wenn es mich ab und an mal zum verzweifeln gebracht hat. Aber das war bisher bei jedem Spiel so, sei es WoW, LotRo oder Single-Player spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## katweezlie (28. September 2008)

Hallo healorx - ohne dich angreifen zu wollen , aber in dem Punkt mit AoC hast du noch keine Ahnung,kannst du auch nicht.Bis level 20 ist alles gelungen-aber dann.... das wirst du schon merken.

Allerdings nach 4 stunden spielzeit gleich zu posten welch wunderbares spiel AOC ist,und damit noch weitere gamer damit aktivierst ein unfertiges game zu kaufen,ist eine Frechheit.

Spiel erst mal einen charakter auf 80 und dann geb deine Meinung ab,bevor noch weitere Spieler denken AOC ist ein Top game.Das ist es nicht.

Berufe sind Müll,PvP ist halbfertig aktiviert,Keine bestrafungen(als 60er kommst mit 80 er in verbindung und die bekommen auch noch Punkte,Der Markt ist fast tot,Es gibt keine Mammuts oder Kopfgeld wie am Anfang beworben wurde,die langfristige Spielspassdauer liegt bei Null,und mit 80 ist Ende


----------



## Healorx (28. September 2008)

hmm okay da gebe ich euch recht...vll war der post wirklich ein wenig übereilt...aber ich danke den leuten die hier nicht gleich rumgeflamed haben


----------



## Coup de grâce (28. September 2008)

Healorx schrieb:


> Aber wenn ihr jetzt denkt das ich hier nur Werbung für AoC machen möchte weil es mein Lieblingsspiel ist, dann liegt ihr falsch.



Ach so, und ich dachte schon, du hättest dich hier extra angemeldet, um mal ein bisschen Werbung für AoC zu machen. Tja, da liege ich dann wohl falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Okay, im Ernst: Netter Versuch! Zu deinen Gunsten nehme ich mal an, du wolltest hier nur gewisse Reaktionen provozieren, um einen weiteren Flamewar zu starten. Zumindest das könnte dir gelungen sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




> Ich spiele seit 3 Jahren WoW und werden auch WotLK spielen.AoC ist für mich nur eine spaßige Abwechslung für zwischendurch.



AoC für den kleinen Hunger zwischendurch? Das vergammelte Pausenbrot unter den MMO's zum Preis eines 4-Gänge-Menüs?  Danke für den Brüller!


----------



## Hideyasu (28. September 2008)

Naja deine Sicht schildert auch genau den besten Teil von AoC: die ersten 20 lvl. Die sind wirklich gut gelungen und machen auch reichlich Spaß. Nur leider gehts dannach bergab. Wenn du dann 40 erreichst und deine ersten lvl endlosgrinden machen kannst, wirst du dir schnell wieder Tortage zurückwünschen. Ab Stuffe 80 macht sich Ernüchterung breit, wenn du nicht mehr weißt was du so anstellen magst weil es für die so gut wie kaum "Arbeit" gibt und die frage aufkommt "tschja 80 lvl für langeweile gemacht?". 

Wenn Failcom in der Hinsicht mal langsam nachbessern würde, könnte aus AoC ein halbwegs vernüftiges Spiel werden. Die Frage ist nur wie lange die Spieler darauf warten müssen, bei der Geschwindigkeit mit der Failcom Content nachliefert. Wobei ich glaube auch wenn das mal geschehen mag, viele ehemalige nie wieder nach AoC zurückkehren werden. Zu tief sind die Narben aus dem AoC Anfang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EmJaY (28. September 2008)

Es wird ja immer gerne drüber geredet das AoC kein Endgamecontent hätte.

Was genau fehlt euch denn?


----------



## sydonaiX (28. September 2008)

Healorx schrieb:


> Ja...genau das hier is nämlich das Problem an dem Ruf....es stimmt zwar ich habe noch nicht lange gespielt aber der Updater berichtet mir von unzähligen neuen Quests für lvl 80er......und ich denke mal das ihr nicht AoC spielt oder? Dann könnt ihr doch auch logischerweise nicht wissen wie sich das Spiel gemacht hat oder?




tu dir etwas gutes und versuch nicht hier auf buffed nach infos zu suchen oder zu fragen oder überhaupt irgendetwas mit niveau zu erwarten.
im offiziellen aoc forum ist es manchmal schon unterirdisch, aber um längen nicht so wie hier.
das beste beispiel ist mir immer das offizielle hellgateforum. seit die ganzen nullniveaulinge weg sind ist es dort sehr angenehm geworden (und nein das spiel ist nicht tot, wie einige hier auf verbuffed immer verkündigen)


----------



## soefsn (28. September 2008)

Healorx schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffed-Community,
> 
> seit Wochen stand bei mir die Frage im Raum: "Was lohnt sich für mich? AoC oder WAR?"
> Jeden Tag habe ich mir auf buffed die Foren durchgelesen, hunderte gameplay videos im Internet gesehen,Freunde befragt usw. !
> ...



Danke für deinen Beitrag, doch muss ich dir leider sagen dass er nicht ganz zutrifft und eher vielleicht dein Wunschdenken ist. Du schreibst ja selber dass du dir AOC erst gestern gekauft hast und grade mal vier Stunden gespielt hast. Ich muss dir aber leider sagen dass du dir noch gar kein Urteil über dieses Spiel erlauben kannst, da solche Städte wie Tortage wirklich fertig sind und auch wirklich Spaß machen. Aber werde mal Level 40 und dann geht es nämlich los

Grinden

Bugs

Fehlender Content

PVP Update immer noch nicht komplett

Endcontent fast gar nicht vorhanden

Diverse Spells werden immer noch falsch berechnet

Nicht funktionierende Quest

usw.

Das sind alles dinge die in einem Spiel nicht sein dürfen. Wenn es dir später also immer noch gefallen sollte dann ist es ja gut. Aber wenn mal ehrlich ist, und WAR mit AOC vergleicht, dann bleibt einen wirklich nur die Grafik und das Kampfsystem was besser ist. Und selbst im Offiziellen AOC Forum werden so langsam aber sicher Stimmen laut von den ganzen AOC Fanboys gegen Funcom. Und das sich alle einbilden das AOC mit Bugs überseht und mit neuen Updates Bugs gefixt werden aber neue ins Spiel finden ist doch sehr unrealistisch.

Wie gesagt kannst du dir nach einen Tag Spielzeit von AOC kein Urteil erlauben und kannst auch ganz sicher nicht sagen das AOC Bugfrei ist. Und ich weiss wovon ich rede da ich es selber erleben darf.


----------



## Lanatir (28. September 2008)

Fr3ak3r schrieb:


> hab das gefühl hier brabbeln alle nur nach, habens aber nie selbst gespielt.
> 
> das einzige was nach Tortage fehlt ist die Sprachausgabe, das spiel wird keinen deut schlechter, ich hab genauso gerne von 20-80 gelevelt, wie von 1-20.


Oh doch, ich habs gespielt. Den Freimonat, und leider war ich zu langsam es zu kündigen und konnte so noch einen Monat danach 'geniessen'.

Mein Charakter war ein HoX, gespielt bis knapp level 60.
Ab 20 ist der Handlungsstrang, der einen in Tortage noch gefesselt hat, quasi nicht mehr vorhanden. Keine Sprachausgabe mehr, die Quests langweilig und unsinnig, die Bugs nicht zu ertragen, einige Dungeons (Pyramide z.B.) zu der Zeit völlig unspielbar, einige Schlüsselquests (Arena) völlig im Arsch. Dazu dann noch die Tatsache das es völlig egal war ob du nun nackt oder voll gerüstet losgezogen bist, und immer noch keiner so genau weiss was nun die characterstats eigentlich wirklich machen (so ziemlich nix) lassen mich zu dem Urteil kommen das das Spiel ein Blender ist, bis Stufe 20 Super, danach nur was für masochisten.


----------



## bkw34 (28. September 2008)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist nach Stufe 20 vorbei.





Meine güte weiter wie 21 bist nicht gekommen?"lach" und so ein gelaber von dir! Ich weiß nicht was ihr immer so toll fand an Tortage? Ab 20 machts doch einfach erst Spass zu spielen! Bugs sind auch weitestgehend behoben worden,das spiel ist ok.Ach und da gibs ja noch die Hardcore Spieler (Heuler) die nach 80 völlig planlos sind (so was mach ich jetzt?) TIPP Spiel beenden nach X Wochen Dauerspielen auch mal den Rechner wieder ausschalten,der freut sich och! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dann mal wieder am Realen Leben teilnehmen! Aber nicht gleich wieder zum nächsten Markt laufen und Geld für ein neues Game ausgeben und wieder heulen das schöne Geld alles umsonst ausgegeben!

PS: WAR und WOW sind bei weiten(ich betone bei *weiten* auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei!

Schönen Tag noch


----------



## Lanatir (28. September 2008)

bkw34 schrieb:


> Meine güte weiter wie 21 bist nicht gekommen?"lach" und so ein gelaber von dir! Ich weiß nicht was ihr immer so toll fand an Tortage? Ab 20 machts doch einfach erst Spass zu spielen! Bugs sind auch weitestgehend behoben worden,das spiel ist ok.Ach und da gibs ja noch die Hardcore Spieler (Heuler) die nach 80 völlig planlos sind (so was mach ich jetzt?) TIPP Spiel beenden nach X Wochen Dauerspielen auch mal den Rechner wieder ausschalten,der freut sich och!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


bei welchen weiten? ab 4 meter? ab 5?
Ach SOOO....du meinst bei weiteM. Na dann.
Und die Begründung ein beschissenes Spiel ist deshalb besser weil 2 andere nicht perfekt sind ist völlig albern.


----------



## Haudraufwienix (28. September 2008)

Oh Gott, mir wurde dein Post beim lesen peinlich.

Ganz ehrlich, du bist EXAKT auf die Schiene reingefaallen wie wir alle vor Monaten beim Release.
AoC ist ein riesiger Grafikblender mit richtig guten ersten 20-25 Levlen.

Danach ist Schluss mit dichter Atmosphäre, tollen Quests, Prachausgabe und Bugfreiheit.

Dir muss man wirklich vorhalten, wie schon selbst von dir beschrieben, "blind" zu sein.
Es gab genug aufrichtige und ehrliche Spielberichte zum Zeutpunkt deiner Entscheidung.

Und jetzt willst hier im Forum davon erzählen, wie dumm doch Hundertausende sein müssen, die dem Spiel nach anfanglicher Euphorie wieder den Rücken gekehrthaben?

Kennst das mit dem Geisterfahrer und dem Autoradio?

"Achtung Achtung ein Geisterfahrer auf der A5 Karlsruhe Richtung Frankfurt, ein Geisterfahrer..."
"EINER???? TAUSENDEEEE!!!!"


----------



## etmundi (28. September 2008)

bkw34 schrieb:


> PS: WAR und WOW sind bei weiten(ich betone bei *weiten* auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei!
> 
> Schönen Tag noch



Richtig. Es kommt ja auch darauf an, was der Spieler stattdessen geboten bekommt.


----------



## Gefesselt (28. September 2008)

also ich kann dir zustimmen, das spiel macht spaß, aber nur für kurze zeit, es wird echt langweilig wenn du erstmal weiter vorne bist weil einfach der kontent noch fehlt und es im höheren lvl bereich einfach verbuggter wird^^ WAR währe besser für dich gewesen, aber kleiner tipp, warte auf AION: THE TOWER OF ETERNITY das wird ein, meiner meinung nach, sehr gutes spiel, alleine schon von der grafik und dem klassen system her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja genug mit der "schleich werbung" aber AoC war echt fehl kauf. sry wenn ich jetzt die AoC fans beleidige aber ich habs selber gespielt, mein review steht auch hier im forum^^, aber von dem was ich bei freunden letzte woche gesehen habe und was ich immer wieder lese lohnt es einfahc nicht nochmal wieder zu kommen, auch wenns hart klingt


----------



## Amorelian (28. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Und da ist das problem...du hast es noch nicht lange gespielt.... Dafür das du hier anscheinend viel gelesen hast scheinst du die tatsache das es ab 80 spätestens langweilig wird überlesen zu haben ;D



Ich spiele nun schon seit der closed Beta und finde es immer noch nicht langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Wie lange hast Du AoC denn so noch gespielt, nachdem Du 80 warst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?

Ich habe in den letzten Jahren kein MMORPG kennengelernt, welches von Anfang an so viele Gruppen- und Raid-Instanzen mit sich brachte wie AoC. Dass die Masse an Content noch nicht mit einem EQ2 oder WoW oder DAoC mithalten kann dürfte niemanden erstaunen, das kann kein neues MMO.

Der einzige Fehler den Funcom vielleicht gemacht hat ist es, den noch nicht so üppigen Inhalt, verglichen mit MMORPGs, die sich schon jahrelang auf dem Markt befinden, mit Timesinks künstlich in die Länge zu ziehen. Doch genau das finde ich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Pacster (28. September 2008)

Amorelian schrieb:


> Ich spiele nun schon seit der closed Beta und finde es immer noch nicht langweilig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Weißt du wieviel Raid/Gruppeninstanzen es bei WoW 4 Monate nach Release gab? Da war n 10mann raid und ein 40 mann-raid bereits in der release-version drin.....
Und wenn WoW für jede Gruppenquestreihe erstmal eine eigene Instanz aufmachen würde, wo kämen wir da hin???


Und zum TE: So so...du hast dich also gegen alle Ratschläge durchgesetzt und Recht behalten? Was bleibt dir bitte auch anderes übrig? Du MUSST das game ja quasi gut finden weil du sonst der totale Volltrottel vor dir selbst bist(die andern können wenigstens noch behaupten sie sind auf einen Hype und fehlinfos reingefallen...aber du?). Das ist ein typischer Fall von Selbsthypnose. ;-)

Selbst der letzte Schrott findet noch fanatische Fans...und zwar weils Schrott ist und man sich damit das man Schrott liebt wunderbar von der übrigen Gesellschaft abgrenzen kann. Yipie....ich bin kein Mitläufer....oder so.


----------



## Amorelian (28. September 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Weißt du wieviel Raid/Gruppeninstanzen es bei WoW 4 Monate nach Release gab? Da war n 10mann raid und ein 40 mann-raid bereits in der release-version drin.....
> Und wenn WoW für jede Gruppenquestreihe erstmal eine eigene Instanz aufmachen würde, wo kämen wir da hin???
> ...



Puh, nein kann ich jetzt nicht genau sagen wieviele es vier Monate nach Release waren in WoW, da mir WoW schon in der Beta nicht zugesagt hatte, da es nichts wirklich Neues bot und grafisch, sowie PvP mässig eine totale Enttäuschung für mich war und einige Timesinks mich gewaltig nervten, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass WoW da auch nicht mehr als AoC bot. Ich hab erst sehr viel später quasi gezwungenermassen wegen Freunden wieder ein wenig WoW gespielt, aber WoW hat mir nie soviel Spaß bereitet, dass es mich wirklich gefesselt hätte. Nach der WoW Beta hab ich erstmal DAoC weitergespielt und danach EQ2, da ich die EQ2 Beta sehr viel besser fand als WoW. Und wo wir schon dabei sind, vergleich mal den EQ2 Content mit dem WoW Content, die beiden Spiele sind ja relativ zeitgleich gestartet. Da macht WoW wirklich keine gute Figur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Hideyasu (28. September 2008)

Naja wenn wir AoC noch ein paar Monate Zeit geben wird daraus bestimmt ein passables Spiel wenn Failcom da nicht wieder irgendnen mist baut oder sagt was sie alles tolles in Planung haben das aber irgendwie nicht ins Spiel kommt. Wenn die bissel Gas geben können die das sogar schaffen bevor alle Spieler weggelaufen sind und nur noch der harte Kern über bleibt.

Aber Konkurenz belebt das Geschäft was alle MMO's in gewisser weise weiter bringt.


----------



## Protek (28. September 2008)

Healorx schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffed-Community,
> 
> seit Wochen stand bei mir die Frage im Raum: "Was lohnt sich für mich? AoC oder WAR?"
> Jeden Tag habe ich mir auf buffed die Foren durchgelesen, hunderte gameplay videos im Internet gesehen,Freunde befragt usw. !
> ...



Sry... ? Wie lange spielst du es schon, meinst du etwa den XTausenden von Spielern ging es anders als dir? Tortage wunderbar, Hellsand toll, und danach gings auch noch ne Zeit lustig zu und her... klar hat es weniger Bugs, Probleme und Fehler als vor knapp 4 Monaten. Ich habs ja auch bis lvl 80 hoch getrieben und dann geschaut was los ist, es stellte sich als QuestGame heraus ohne EndGame ^^

Du rätst hier den Leuten ihr Geld aus dem Fenster zu schmeissen, nur weil du den geringen StartContent genossen hast? Ist echt eine Unverschämtheit, du hast dich von der kurzweiligen Grafik blenden lassen, vom Kombosystem das dir irgendwann auch zum Hals raus hängt, hier eine Kaufempfehlung abgeben zu wollen nach wivielen Spielstunden????

Klar wird AoC seine Spieler finden, wie ein MoD im offz. Forum mal so schön gesagt hat, aber lasst euch doch bitte nicht blenden, die vielen Kritiker haben ihre Gründe und auch wenn AoC nicht mehr soviele Bugs hat wie am Anfang, obwohl ich behaupten kann, das es durchaus noch zuviele BUGS sind.

Irgendwann wirst du deine Freunde verstehen, aber nein ich denke nicht, bis dahin ist Wotlk rausgekommen und AoC vergammelt auf deiner Platte und du wirst nie die Löcher im Endgame des Spiels sehen.

Deine Freunde haben die Wahrheit gesagt, mit zunehmender Lvl Stufe wird es langweiliger, Grindiger, die Questlöcher werden dir vielleicht spätestens ab 55 auffalen oder ab 70 wo auch immer. AoC ist in dem Sinne schlecht, das es kein richtiges Mmorpg mit Endgame ist, das die gewünschte entspannte dauerhafte Beschäftigung bietet.

Bist du ein Casual gut, bist du ein eher VielSpieler schlecht.

Das PvP System ist fantasielos und durch zuwenige Spieler und schlechtes Minigame Konzept sinnfrei und unausgeglichen.

Du hast dir eigentlich nen Blueray Player ohne Filme besorgt. 

Klar kommt AoC langsam dort hin, wo sie seit Mai hätten sein müssen. 

Das zweite Hellgate hat sich Funcom selbst zu verdanken.

Das beste ist, das du ein Spiel aufgrund einiger weniger Spielstunden empfiehlst ... Werbung für nen Titanic Mmo, also bitte nicht!


----------



## Valinar (28. September 2008)

Glaube kaum das man nach 4h einschätzen kann wie gut oder schlecht AoC ist.
Es gibt auch viele leute die sagen das Tortage nur ein "blender" ist.

Wäre die ganze AoC-Welt so perfekt wie Tortage dann hätte ich AoC länger als nur einen Monat gespiel.
Leider wird das spiel danach zunehmend schlechter bis zu einem punkt wo man nurnoch kotzen könnte.
Im moment würde ich niemanden das spiel empfehlen.
Und in zukunft wohl auch nicht.


----------



## BigBamDaddy (29. September 2008)

Der Beitrag des Threaderstellers vermittelt doch eine sehr wichtige Botschaft, welche oftmals unter geht. Das Grundgerüst stimmt, es macht am Anfang Spaß und scheint sehr erfrischend zu sein. 

Wenn ich ein Spiel anspiele, dann entscheidet sich meist schon in den ersten Minuten ob das ganze mir zusagt oder nicht. Da spielen Punkte wie Atmosphäre, Spielgefühl, das Interface und viele andere Kleinigkeiten eine Rolle, welche erstmal wenig mit dem Spiel-Content an sich zu tun haben. 
Wenn das Grundgerüst stimmt, dann ist alles weitere (bei MMOs) in trockenen Tüchern. Mag sein, dass es wenig End-Content gibt, aber das ist nichts was nicht noch verbessert werden könnte.

Es gibt Spiele wie eben Hellgate London, welche schon im Grundgerüst zu viele Macken aufgewiesen haben. Da hat man ein Hack N Slay entwickelt und die Kameraperspektive einfach mal abgeändert, dass dann das Gameplay so nicht richtig funktioniert und man mit anderen 3rd-Person-Spielen (in punkto Abwechslung, Leveldesign, Gegner KI und Physik...) nicht mehr mithalten kann hat man anscheinend nicht so recht bedacht.

Zurück zu AoC, nach vielen Berichten kann man durchaus zu dem Fazit kommen: Kaufen ja, aber eventuell erstmal nur die 30 Tage runter spielen. 
Gerade wenn man bedenkt wie viele Stunden man in 30 Tagen mit einem MMO verbringen kann, übertrifft dies die Gesamtspielzeit vieler Nicht-MMOs bei weitem. Wer eben dies bedenkt und auch mal die 40€ fürn Spiel übrig hat, der wird den Kauf wohl nicht bereuen.

13€ Monatlich zu zahlen sind ja nun keine Unkosten und man kann hin und wieder mal n Monat reinschauen, wenns n großes Content-Update gibt.
Dass dies nichts für Hardcore-Spieler ist, ist klar, aber für viele Leute eben doch eine gute Alternative.


----------



## Tidra-on (29. September 2008)

Alles irrelevant. 
In einem anderen Beitrag hier im Forum, war tatsächlich noch jemand der Meinung AoC wird noch ein HIT. Ähem ja, was bleibt dazu noch zu sagen ausser....

Ein HIT im Gamebereich vorallem heutzutage, zieht sofort oder gar nicht mehr. Gerade im umkämpften MMO Bereich, heisst es bereits zu Beginn dem Kunden etwas zu bieten. Erst nach einem halben Jahr und um 100.000de Kunden erleichtert das Spiel zudem zu machen, was es mal werden sollte, wird kaum einen verprellten Kunden wieder zurückbringen. Denn Schwups ist wieder der nächste KOnkurrent da. Siehe WAR. In sofern MUSS man sich schon am Branchenprimus orientieren. Man muss WoW nicht mögen, aber anerkennen, das auf diesem Niveau (Guild Wars zähle ich absichtlich nicht dazu) es höchstens Lotr geschafft hat ein Spiel herauszubringen, das eben nicht einfach unfertig ist. Klar haben alle ihre Fehler und Bugs. Wenns nur das wäre... Du wirst zb. von Blizz nie hören, "Wir streichen vor Release mal eben das und das, und schiebens dann später nach." Contentnachreichungen sind hier völlig beabsichtigt. Nicht um endlich das Spiel fertig zu machen, sondern um zwischen den Add-Ons dem Käufer auch noch anreiz zu bieten. Insofern stellt sich die Frage wie FC bei AoC gedenkt zu verfahren. Jetzt erstmal 12 monate das bezahlte Spiel fertig stellen? Dann vielleicht ein Add-On? Oder gar ein Add-On damit man das fertige (angekündigte) Spiel spielen kann?

Egal. Geprellte Kunden werden nicht in der Masse zurückkommen. Und neue wird man aufgrund der einschlägigen Kritiken, wohlgemerkt von Krtikern, nicht von weichspülenden "Hurra" schreienden Spielemagazinen kaum noch an Land ziehen. AoC btw. FC hat sich selbst ins Aus geschossen. Und auf diesem Markt, darf man getrost zweifeln das AoC je mehr wird als ein Nischenprodukt.


----------



## Askaril (29. September 2008)

> Kaufen ja, aber eventuell erstmal nur die 30 Tage runter spielen.
> Gerade wenn man bedenkt wie viele Stunden man in 30 Tagen mit einem MMO verbringen kann, übertrifft dies die Gesamtspielzeit vieler Nicht-MMOs bei weitem. Wer eben dies bedenkt und auch mal die 40€ fürn Spiel übrig hat, der wird den Kauf wohl nicht bereuen.



Naja man muss auch Zeit haben in 30 Tagen viele Stunden zu spielen. Für berufstätige Spieler ist das ehr schwer in 30 Tagen viel von nem MMO zu sehen.

Ich finds einfach nur schade das es, grade bei der derzeit allgemein schlechten Meinung über AOC, keine vernünftige Trail-Version gibt um vom Gegenteil zu überzeugen.


----------



## Tidra-on (29. September 2008)

@Askaril

Das Gleiche könnte man auch WAR vorwerfen. 50 Euro (mal umrechne ........100DM!!! Uiuiui überleg gerade wann damals auch nur ein Spiel soviel gekostet hat Keine Angst leibe WARler, war nur ein Beispiel gilt natürlich für alle anderen Games auch ) mal eben ausgeben, ohne es getestet...angespielt zu haben....Hmmmm...Ich persönlich tu mich da schwer.


----------



## Ohties (29. September 2008)

mh... sehr seltsame überschrift und alles andere als neutral.

4 std spielzeit und dann ne kaufempfehlung. unabhängig davon wie ich aoc finde, ist das schon sehr kritisch zu betrachten.
den punkt von wegen "ich habe mich gaaanz schlau gemacht vorher" glaube ich dir schlichtweg nicht. sonst würdest du sicherlich wissen wie es um den startbereich steht und was danach kommt. ich war nicht nur die ersten 4 std hin und weg von aoc sondern min. die ersten 8 aber nach 16 sah das dann schon ein bischen trüber aus und nach 32 war quasi schluss.


----------



## Askaril (29. September 2008)

@ Tidra-on

Stimmt, könnte man auch WAR vorwerfen. Nur das WAR eben nicht noch Berge von schlechten Kritiken, wie du ja selbst auch schon gesagt hast, hat und mit der GW Lizens eine deutlich größeres Publikum anspricht als AOC.


----------



## Moonstrider (29. September 2008)

Ja es wäre schön wenn es Trial bzw. Demoversionen von diversen Games gäbe, z.B. AoC oder auch WAR.
Gut, es gibt die Buddy-Keys bei AoC, aber den muss man auch erst mal bekommen.

Das Problem ist mal wieder das man nur einen kleinen Teil zu sehen bekommt, kann aber immer noch nicht beurteilen wie sich das Spiel in höheren Levels anfühlt. Dann fühlen sich nachher viele Leute verar***t wenn der "Endcontent" sich inhaltlich und spielerisch vom Trial unterscheidet.

Also fleißig Testberichte von Magazinen, online oder auf echtem Papier gedruckt, lesen.


----------



## Torhall (29. September 2008)

Healorx schrieb:


> Also mein Fazit lautet : "Auf jeden Fall zugreifen, da AoC ein ausgereiftes, gut gelungenes und schön gestaltetes Spiel ist"
> Achja genau....an alle die mal AoC gespielt haben und es wegen den Bugs und Problemen nach dem Release aufgegeben haben: "Es lohnt sich nochmal reinzuschauen"



Sagst du nach 4 Stunden Spielzeit? Klar macht es am Anfang Spass. Das wird es dir auch bis lvl 20 noch machen.
Dann kommt die erste Entäuschung wenn du das Startgebiet verlässt und es keine Vertonten Questgeber mehr gibt. Darunter leidet schonmal die Atmosphäre sehr. Ob die Server nun tot sind oder nicht kann ich nicht sagen; Fakt ist aber das AoC eine Menge Spieler verloren hat. Du wirst sehen wie es sich wärend der Levelphase entwickelt und ob du dann auch noch genügend Leute für instanzen findest. Auf Asgard war es damals schon schwer wenn mann der Masse etwas hinterhergelevelt ist.

Spiel es einfach so lange es dir Spass macht aber ich glaube dein Text war doch sehr von der ersten Euphorie des neuen Spiels inspiriert.

mfg


----------



## Fr3ak3r (29. September 2008)

bmwspeed schrieb:


> Sagst du nach 4 Stunden Spielzeit? Klar macht es am Anfang Spass. Das wird es dir auch bis lvl 20 noch machen.
> Dann kommt die erste Entäuschung wenn du das Startgebiet verlässt und es keine Vertonten Questgeber mehr gibt. Darunter leidet schonmal die Atmosphäre sehr. Ob die Server nun tot sind oder nicht kann ich nicht sagen; Fakt ist aber das AoC eine Menge Spieler verloren hat. Du wirst sehen wie es sich wärend der Levelphase entwickelt und ob du dann auch noch genügend Leute für instanzen findest. Auf Asgard war es damals schon schwer wenn mann der Masse etwas hinterhergelevelt ist.
> 
> Spiel es einfach so lange es dir Spass macht aber ich glaube dein Text war doch sehr von der ersten Euphorie des neuen Spiels inspiriert.
> ...



alle heulen dauernd es gibt nach 20 keine vertonten quests mehr, schonmal ein anderes mmo gesehen das durchgehende sprachausgabe bietet? zumal mittlerweile auch außerhalb von tortage questgeber teilweise sprachausgabe haben.
nach 20 kommt man in wunderschöne gebiete, khopshef, wilde lande, oder das  Eighlophianische Gebirge find ich besonders hübsch. 
die musikuntermalung von aoc gehört für mich zum besten im genre.

alles was an aoc schlecht geredet wird, bugs, fehlender content etc, sind alles sachen die man mühelos nachpatchen kann, was ja auch schon passiert ist.

klar ist aoc zu früh released worden, genauso wie davor andere spiele und auch in zukunft wird das weiterhin so sein.

ich finde jeder sollte sich seine eigene meinung bilden und nicht auf leute im forum hören, egal ob miesmacher, oder schönredner.


----------



## Electricwolf (29. September 2008)

hihi lol naja wennst nur in tortge warst hast noch nicht viel gesehn....

für die die sagen AoC bietet keine endcontent ....naja mal sehn was hab ich in WoW gemacht als ich 70 war:

1 Raiden
2. Equip gefarmt
3. hätte ich wohl das shclechteste pvp spielen können was es gibt....aber da war mir meine zeit zu gut hab ich lieber nicht ig verbrcht für sowas.

was mach ich seitdem ich 80bin in AoC:

1. Raiden
2. Minigames
3. openpvp
4. Burgschlachten
5. Instanzen (ja die machen dort spass weil sie schöner anzusehen sind und dort equip zu farmen geht nicht in 4 stunden wo du 4 ini runns macchst wie in WoW).
6. Berufe skillen, geht da ja nicht an einem tag
7. farmen für unsere stadt (ab t3 brauchst für ein gebäude soviel ressoucen wie für die gesamte t1 stadt, das is verdammt viel arbeit)

wichtig in AoC is halt ne Gilde es is ein Gildenlastiges spiel wenn du da keine hast die was mit dir unternimmt....muss man sich ne bessere suchen...gibt viele kleine die gemütlich RP machen und so ihren spass haben ich wollte weiter hinaus und bin nun in einer tollen netten gilde mit burg t3 stadt udn raids mir wird alles geboten, und mir wird dort nicht langweilig.
Und seitdem die PvP lvl engeführt wurden ahb ich nicht mal noch zeit zum twinken....bissl ärgerlich ich weiss...FC nimmt mir meine zeit zum twinken....ich schreib besser gleich mal nen GM an und flame in an.

Wenn ihr auf solospiel steht is WoW das richtige stupides marken farmen und punkte soll ja spass machen...mir nicht...das einzige wahre was WoW zu bieten hatte waren die Raids da hab ich be AoC aber ne gute alternative(die encounter siond zwar bei weitem nicht so anspruchsvoll wie in WoW aber brauchen auch seine Zeit....aber dort sieht ein Drache aus wie ein Drache).
Ja ich bin ein Fanboy ich steh dazu genau wie die WoW fanboys zu ihren spiel...ich versteh das gejammere nicht zum fehlenden content ich hab genug zu tun in dem spiel und es macht einfach reisen spass ich mag den flair das lore das RP dort das pvp system wo man viel mit skill umdrehn kann selbst bei extremen conterklassen. 

das is mein eindruck von AoC ich mag das spiel sehr und spiel seit der Beta!

mfg.


----------



## Pacster (29. September 2008)

Amorelian schrieb:


> Und wo wir schon dabei sind, vergleich mal den EQ2 Content mit dem WoW Content, die beiden Spiele sind ja relativ zeitgleich gestartet. Da macht WoW wirklich keine gute Figur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Da reden wir dann in 2 Monaten nochmal drüber....nach Wotlk. ;-)
Es fehlen natürlich etliche grinder-Sachen die es in EQ gibt, da gebe ich dir recht. Aber ich würde auch kein UO spielen nur weil ich da die option habe durch 500 stunden einkloppen auf nen stein stärker zu werden. Das ist einfach kein "content" den ich haben will...;-)


----------



## Protek (29. September 2008)

Fr3ak3r schrieb:


> alle heulen dauernd es gibt nach 20 keine vertonten quests mehr, schonmal ein anderes mmo gesehen das durchgehende sprachausgabe bietet? zumal mittlerweile auch außerhalb von tortage questgeber teilweise sprachausgabe haben.
> nach 20 kommt man in wunderschöne gebiete, khopshef, wilde lande, oder das  Eighlophianische Gebirge find ich besonders hübsch.
> die musikuntermalung von aoc gehört für mich zum besten im genre.
> 
> ...




hallo? vertonte Quests und dafür der Rest vom Spiel crap?^^ Quests interessieren mich ab 80 nicht mehr, mir isses eigentlich egal was ein Spiel in den Zwischenstufen zu bieten hat, wenn am Ende keine konkurrenzfähiges Endgame ist, dann wars das.

Da macht ja ein WAR Scenario noch mehr her...^^


----------



## Pacster (29. September 2008)

Protek schrieb:


> hallo? vertonte Quests und dafür der Rest vom Spiel crap?^^ Quests interessieren mich ab 80 nicht mehr, mir isses eigentlich egal was ein Spiel in den Zwischenstufen zu bieten hat, wenn am Ende keine konkurrenzfähiges Endgame ist, dann wars das.
> 
> Da macht ja ein WAR Scenario noch mehr her...^^




Als WAR-Spieler übers endgame anderer Spiele zu lästern, ist aber zu diesem Zeitpunkt reichlich riskant. Erstmal abwarten ob das Endgame von WAR länger als ein paar Wochen fesselt....


----------



## Nimble (29. September 2008)

Ich werde mir das Game eines Tages sicher mal wieder ansehen (nächstes Jahr vielleicht) wenn die Monatsgebühren 11,99€ betragen. Für 15€ können sich Erlingson und Co. mit dem Abo den Allerwertesten abwischen. Die Qualität des Spiels rechtfertigt diese Summe in keinster Weise, da habe ich bei Lotro für rund 13€ viel mehr von (und einen erstklassigen Service noch dazu).


----------



## mcbk (29. September 2008)

Also zum Thema 4 Stunden spielen und dann das Spiel zu bewerten wurde schon genug gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mal im Ernst, lasst doch jeden nach seiner Fasson glücklich werden. Wenns ihm gefällt soll er spielen. Und wenn es ach so langweilig wird, je höher das Level, dann wird ihm das schon auffallen. Und noch was: WAR als ausgereifter und besser als AoC darzustellen ist genau so Unsinn - WAR ist interessant, jedoch weit davon entfernt ausgereift zu sein. Btw: Ich überlege auch AoC anzutesten(entgegen aller Kritik), aber der Preis ist doch (noch) recht hoch.


----------



## Hhörnchen (29. September 2008)

Also, ich hab AoC angetestet und es ist definitiv *nicht* Fertig. Ja schön das endlich der PvP teil integriert wurde, aber was ist mit den fehlenden Sound-Files und der doch sehr dürftigen Lokalisierung?

Wenn man nicht erstmal den PvE-Spielern den Spaß am spiel liefert wird sich nie ein Spiel richtig durchsetzen. Was bei WAR ganz gut gelungen ist, es setzt sich zu gleichen teilen aus PvP ( RvR ) und dem PvE anteilen zusammen, so hatte ich das Gefühl.


----------



## Shimon (29. September 2008)

@TE

Ja AOC is ganz toll die ersten 20lvl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spiel erstmal weiter, bevor du weitere lobeshymnen auf AOC singst, meinst du etwa tausende Spieler würden alle lügen oder wären blizz fanboys und nur du hättest an einem Tag erkannt das AOC der mmorpg knaller ist?

also an alle unschlüssigen, lasst euch erstmal zu ner Demo von AOC einladen und spielt unbedingt über lvl 20, und zumindest alle die ne ATI Grafikarte haben können sich freuen, das Crysis (was auch ein nvidia game is) bei euch gut läuft heißt leider nicht das ihr AOC anähernd gut spielen könnt


----------



## Dagara (29. September 2008)

Ach ja nur mimimi über aoc erst mal auf 80 spielen dan was sagen . Ich habe selber 2 chars ein auf 80 ein auf 70 und muss sagen aoc gefällt mir sehr gut . 
Zum punkt nix auf 80 zu tun kann ich nur schließen ihr habt kein aoc 80 . Man kann raiden pvp und Belagerungsschlachten manchen die auch funktionieren .
Genau wie bei wow aber nein gibts ja gar nicht in aoc  laut aussagen anderer ....... . Und noch was zum thema kann auf 80 nix machen man kann Handwerk skillen inis und qst machen wie bei wow . Und das ab 40 was fehlt ist ja lachhaft man kann qsten pvp minis inis usw und das grainding prob ist auch nicht mehr so dolle .  Ich kann euch aoc empfehlen und werde es weiter spielen . Ok eins stimmt aber anfangs hat es mir nach 25 auch nicht so gefallen war ich auch nicht mehr so begeistert  aber fc patcht kräftig nach und aoc wird immer besser jetzt macht mir das lvl in jeder zone auch spass .


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (29. September 2008)

wir waren gestern von 16-20uhr bei vistrix und jeden kampf hat der resettet.
t1 hatten wir vorm patch auf farmstatus und konnten die 3 t1 inni´s komplett an einem sonntag machen.
gestern haben wir die vistrix-inni noch einmal resettet aber er war immer noch buggy...
bei uns verlieren wir immer mehr spieler. viele loggen sich nur noch zu raids ein und jetzt sind die t1 ler alle buggy. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


diese und letzte woche haben wir bei uns in der gilde 5 raider verloren.
ich habe noch spass am twinken. habe jetzt zwei 80iger und die anderen twinks im bereich 20-50+ und teste jetzt mal einen pvp-sever aus aber spieler die nur einen char spielen für die gibts einfach viel zu wenig zu tun.

man muss aber sagen kaum ein spieler bei uns aus der gilde hat aoc verlassen weil ihm das spiel keinen spass macht.
dem grossteil fehlt einfach die motivation on zu kommen in form von neuen inni´s oder sinnvoller farm-craftingmöglichkeiten. wenn funcom hier nachbessert bin ich mir sicher das einige zurückkommen. 

gruss
fenris


----------



## Amenna (29. September 2008)

Entweder der TE fällt auf den boden der Tatsachen zurück, oder er hat auch im Endcontent soviel spaß wie manch anderer der noch AoC spielt. Denn sooooo wenige können das nun auch nicht sein!

Ich habe AoC nie gespielt und werde es auch nicht spielen, aber ich denke das man dem Spiel vll eine kleine chance lassen muss. Spiele wie Vanguard sind auch erst mit der zeit gereift und besser geworden (und haben kunden und ehemaligen kunden ein Schönes "Comeback" oder "Treue" Angebot gemacht). 

Die erwartungen an AoC waren einfach viel zu hoch als dem Gerecht zu werden... Aber es ewig in grund und Boden zu stampfen nur weil man Enttäuscht ist muss nicht sein :/ wartet einfach noch ein paar Monate und dann erwartet euch vll sogar das Spiel worrauf ihr gewartet habt!

Der TE war mit sicherheit übereifrig, was er auch selbst zugegeben hat, er war wohl von den ersten leveln so überzeugt wie all die anderen.

Also übt euch alle in Geduld, steckt mal ein wenig zurück (mit flames und Fanboy palaber) und wartet alle ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



liebe grüße


----------



## Healorx (29. September 2008)

jap,dankeschön für den letzten beitrag. ich gebe zu das ich sicherlich ziemlich naiv gewesen bin und ich bin sicherlich KEIN AoC fanboy wie hier manche behaupten.ich bin im mom auf stufe 19 und NOCH gefällt mir das spiel.....ich kann die anderen reaktionen aber dennoch verstehen,da ich sicherlich genauso enttäuscht gewesen wäre,hätte ich seit release gespielt.und ich habe auch nix mit dem propagandaminister zu tun wie man es hier so schön lesen konnte ,aber wär es so würd ich sicherlich viel mehr geld besitzen^^.
naja mir bleibt einfach nurnoch zu sagen,dass ihr daraus nicht sonne große sache machen solltet,da es einfach nur ein spiel ist.wir reden hier nich über irgendwelche parteiwahlen,was man denken könnte,wenn man sich den thread durchliest.also nochma sry an alle hater die ich vll zutiefst verletzt habe mit diesem thread und ich betone nochmal das ich hier nix schönreden wollte sondern nur meinen ERSTEN eindruck geschildert habe,der auch schön war !
also peace an alle und einfach ma alle lieb haben hier^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## g36combat (29. September 2008)

Könnt mich ja teilweise totlachen,wenn ich einige Kommentare hier lesen muss!Einige AOC-Flamer, die den Threat-Ersteller hier wegen "bloss 4 Std Spielzeit" niederflamen, schrieben selbst im War-Forum, wie "toll" doch das Spiel und das Konzept ist und haben wahrscheinlich nicht recht viel mehr Spielzeit auf dem Buckel.Kann diese teilweise dummen Posts hier im Buffed Forum wirklich nicht mehr lesen. Die Masse der User hier ist total unkameradschaftlich, auf einem ständigen Ego-Trip und natürlich ist nur ihre Meinung die einzig wahre und richtige!Bloss dem anderen nichts gönnen...Neidgesellschaft!!!Teilweise kommt es mir so vor, als würde die "Community" (die hier definitiv keine ist!) nur aus Leuten bestehen, die entweder bei Schneesturm, Kot-Master, EA-My oder Failcom angestellt sind.Bekommt ihr alle Geld dafür, die Meinung anderer Leute in den Dreck zu ziehen?

Weder WOW,WAR,LoTR oder AoC sind unfehlbar, fertig oder ausgereift.Jedes Game hat seine Vor- und Nachteile, seine Anhänger und Gegner...keine Frage, aber kaum einer hier im Forum ist objektiv in seinen Aussagen, lässt auch mal andere Meinungen gelten und ganz schrecklich ist, dass die Leute hier 0 soziale Kompetenz haben und zeigen.Schön, dass man sich hier völlig unpersönlich bewegen kann,gell!!!?

Alle die hier auf AoC schimpfen und WAR in den Himmel loben...wo ist den in WAR das tolle Zusammenspiel?Seit Release tummel ich mich durch die Gebiete und Szenarien und? Null Kommunikation,sehr wenig Gruppenspiel,nur Lemminge um mich herum,stumpfe World-Quests...die einem nach 8xmaliger Wiederholung auch auf den "Sack"gehen, ein genause unausgegorenes Crafting wie in AoC,teilweise dummes Gedresche sowie teilweise schlechte Animationen der Figuren, genauso langweilige und sinnlose Quests wie in AOC oder WOW.Über den End-Content kann noch keiner was sagen...aber vermutet wird ja schon viel hier im Forum!Bin da ja mal gespannt, aber erwarte nicht viel mehr als in all den anderen MMO´s...wieso auch!

Im Großen und Ganzen ist es meiner Meinung nach bis jetzt nicht besser und nicht schlechter wie AoC zum "jetzigen"!!!! Zeitpunkt.All diese Games leben mit und durch ihre Community und durch ein gutes Gruppen- und Gildenspiel. Ist diese in einem dieser Games nicht vorhanden,kann man es "meiner Meinung nach" eh vergessen!Alles eine Frage des Geschmacks und der Interessen.Spiele zur Zeit beide Games (+WOW) und akzeptiere die Fehler, die diese Spiele haben und hoffe auf Verbesserungen von Seiten der Entwickler und ich denke, dass man damit am Besten fährt.Wow hat sich ja über die Jahre auch entwickelt.Ob zum Guten oder Schlechten muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## cresor (29. September 2008)

Liebe buffed community,
ich spiele aoc nun seit Pre-Order und bin mit gemischten Gefühlen dabei.
Also als erstes:
+Grafik
+Kampfsystem (viele heulen rum das sie nichts platt machen, das liegt daran das man nicht nur simpel Knöpfe drückt[WoW] sondern alles stimmen muss und getimet sein muss)
+Welt  (groß, schön, detailiert, sehr bezaubernde Atmosphäre)
+PvP   (macht sehr viel spaß/viele klassen/immer was neues)

-High Level Content nur mit raids machbar bzw sehr wenig für kleine Gruppen/gilden
-PvP (oft wird skill durch masse ersetzt (ganze raids ziehen durch gebiete und killen einfach alles (kaum questen möglich)))
-PvE zu wenig T1 raids und die seid patch einfach zu hart um neulingen z.B. den spaß am raiden zu bringen!

Hoffe ich konnte euch ein wenig bereichern!

lg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## etmundi (29. September 2008)

Healorx schrieb:


> ich betone nochmal das ich hier nix schönreden wollte sondern nur meinen ERSTEN eindruck geschildert habe,der auch schön war !



Dein erster eindruck bezog sich aber auch auf das Endgame.


----------



## Pacster (29. September 2008)

cresor schrieb:


> +Kampfsystem (viele heulen rum das sie nichts platt machen, das liegt daran das man nicht nur simpel Knöpfe drückt[WoW] sondern alles stimmen muss und getimet sein muss)




...und man außerdem nen saudummen gegner braucht der auch noch stehenbleibt und freiwillig kombos einsammelt....zu doof das man das nur bei mobs, afklern oder leuten im 150. respawn-ladebildschirm findet. ;-)


----------



## arieos (29. September 2008)

@TE 

d.h. Age of Tortage

Edit: 

Ich fand aoc auch toll am Anfang. Tolles Szenario, nette quests, sah super aus. 

Nach 3 Monaten war mein main grad auf lv ..ähmm ... 64 glaub ich. 
Es kommt der Zeitpunkt, da macht man Aoc an, guckt sich den loginscreen an und machts dann einfach wieder aus. 

Man weiß, der Client stürzt eh irgendwann wieder ab, du findest deine Kumpels nicht, weil alles instanziert ist ... 

Ok, in WAR ist der Chat recht .. überschaubar, aber mal ehrlich... die Ghetto-Gangster- Brachland chat in AOC ist mal die härte. Ich glaub das kein Spiel hat so´ne miese Community. Ich hab auf Mitra gespielt und nach 1 Woche war meine igno liste voll.  Ich hab nach 6 monaten Lotro nicht einen auf igno gehabt. Selbst bei wow hielt sich das 3 Jahre lang auf normalem level. aber AoC ist der Sumpf. 
Echt.

Ich habs schon einige mal geschrieben, ich war in der closed beta von WAR echt nicht pos. dem Spiel gegenüber eingestellt, aber das hat sich grundsätzlich geändert. Und lieber gar kein "Allgemein- Chat", als stumpfes kleinkind geflame.

AoC wird ein nischenprodukt wie Vanguard.


----------



## Asenerbe (29. September 2008)

Dagara schrieb:


> Ach ja nur mimimi über aoc erst mal auf 80 spielen dan was sagen . Ich habe selber 2 chars ein auf 80 ein auf 70 und muss sagen aoc gefällt mir sehr gut .
> Zum punkt nix auf 80 zu tun kann ich nur schließen ihr habt kein aoc 80 . Man kann raiden pvp und Belagerungsschlachten manchen die auch funktionieren .
> Genau wie bei wow aber nein gibts ja gar nicht in aoc  laut aussagen anderer ....... . Und noch was zum thema kann auf 80 nix machen man kann Handwerk skillen inis und qst machen wie bei wow . Und das ab 40 was fehlt ist ja lachhaft man kann qsten pvp minis inis usw und das grainding prob ist auch nicht mehr so dolle .  Ich kann euch aoc empfehlen und werde es weiter spielen . Ok eins stimmt aber anfangs hat es mir nach 25 auch nicht so gefallen war ich auch nicht mehr so begeistert  aber fc patcht kräftig nach und aoc wird immer besser jetzt macht mir das lvl in jeder zone auch spass .




hehe
Du hast aber den totalen Durchblick beim Raiden was...^^

Na dann erzählt das mal diesen Herren hier:
http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=94589


Ne mal im Ernst. Ich hab sämtliche T1 + T2 Inis gesehen.
Die Encounter sind lächerlich! 

Von "verbugten" ID´s über unbesiegbare Bosse bis hin zu Trash der sich ins endlose selber hochheilt.... findet man dort alles.
Hier von einem funktionierenden Endgame zu sprechen grenzt wirlich schon an kompletter Verblödung! ( sorry aber das kann man wirklich nicht anders sagen )

Und wie man an dem Beitrag oben im offi Forum sehr schön lesen kann is Failcom komplett unfähig ein halbwegs vernünftiges Balancing in den Raid Inis hinzubekommen.
Entweder werden Encounter unbesiegbar schwer, oder einschläfernd langweilig leicht. Ein Mittelding ist FC unfähig zu schaffen!


----------



## Squizzel (30. September 2008)

Ich bin Ex-WoW'ler und spiele nun Lotro. Eigentlich habe ich nichts mit diesem Thema zu tun, da ich dieses Spiel nie gespielt habe. Aber bei einigen Kommentaren von der WoW-Fraktion stößt es mir bitter auf. Hier mal ein paar Fakten eines Ex-WoW'lers der ersten Stunde (Beta bis Naxx (Sapphiron), danach Gelegenheitszocker bis Hijal), die anscheinend in Vergessenheit geraten sind.

1. WoW würde Anfangs mit World of Waiting übersetzt und es hat eine ganze Weile gebraucht, bis dieses Manko ausgemerzt war.
2. Gerade in der Anfangszeit zogen sich Serverdowns gerne mal über 24-48h hin. Man bekam die Zeit gut geschrieben... ganz toll.
3. Balancing war am Anfang für den Popo. Der Jäger kam vollkommen unfertig ins Spiel und die Skillbäume waren ein Witz.
4. Schlachtzüge wurden auch hier erst nachträglich implementiert (BWL 1.6, ZG 1.7)
5. Schlachtzüge waren vor BC ein Witz. Tank and Spank war hier die Devise. Der erste Encounter in BWL bildete da eine wirkliche Ausnahme. Aber bei 2/3 der Events konnten DDs halb Brain-afk gehen und man merkte erst ab AQ und Naxx so ganz langsam, dass es auch mit mehr Taktikspiel möglich ist.
6. Wenn heute WoW'ler in den Foren schreien wie unbalanced alles doch ist, kann ich nur lachen. Richtiges Balancing hat erst wirklich mit BC Einzug erhalten (auf PvE und PvP Seite).

WoW ist ein sehr gutes Spiel. Es bietet vor allen Dingen Leuten etwas die viel Zeit in ein MMO investieren möchte. Aber man muss auch sagen, dass es erst mit 1.11 langsam in die Richtung ging, wie wir es heute kennen.

Und um mal ganz vom Thema abzukommen: ich bin mitlerweile eingefleischter Lotroianer. Aber ich muss WoW zugestehen, dass niemand es vom Thron stoßen kann. Wenn 10 Mio Spieler ein Game zocken, dann werden weitere folgen, einfach aus dem Grund weil es so viele spielen. War und Lotro haben es clever gemacht. Sie haben Nischenprodukte entwickelt, die besondere Aspekte verstärken und andere ganz weg lassen und das gepaart mit 2 den stärksten Lizenzen.
Okay DSA und D&D wären auch noch vorstellbar... aber diese sehe ich eher als HdR Clone an. So gesehen ist war auch ein entfernter HdR Clone, aber durch das stark Militante dieser Lizens ist es sehr weit davon ab.

Wah! Ich schweife zu weit ab... worum ging es hier eigentlich nochmal? Achja... AoC... ich fand die 100-Nippel-Bilder doof.


----------



## xBloodyMary (30. September 2008)

AOC ist nicht mies wenn man aus Tortage rauskommt. Das ist gequirlte Ka... Ich spiels seit dem ersten Tag - Gut da waren noch ein paar ärgerliche bugs drin. Die sind jetzt zu einem Großteil weg. Ausserdem kannst du auf die Leute hier gar nichts geben. Die schreiben immer dasselbe, so als würden sie von Blizz dafür bezahlt. Kannst die gerne mal die anderen Posts von einigen Leuten hier durchlesen ... Du kannst fragen oder sagen was du willst, du bekommst deine Antworten immer von den gleichen Leuten und es sind immer die absolut geistreichen gleichen Antworten. Natürlich höchst objektiv ..... Ich hab echt nichts dagegen, wenn jemand seine Meinung sagt, aber diese Leute hier die können nur andere Leute beschimpfen, falls sie es wagen eine andere Meinung zu haben. Also pfeife auf ihr kleingeistiges Babygesabber und sthe zu deiner Meinung.......

Wenn man schon von Langeweile redet - es gibt doch wohl echt nichts langweiligeres als WOW wenn man 70 erreicht hat. Wenn ich schon die Raids und Instanzen sehe. Absolut lachhaft - jeder hat seine Rolle .... "du bist jetzt Hilfsheiler ... also mußt du immer nur gucken, ob der Hauptheiler schaden erleidet oder eventuell oom ist" ... echt toll - und das bis zu vier Stunden lang. Und wehe du machst mal einen Fehler ... dann wirst du zugemüllt mit flames bis zum geht nicht mehr ... und wenn du nicht das entsprechende Anfangsequip hast, kommst du gar nicht erst mit. Also WOW kann man nur Leuten empfehlen die mindestens 8 Stunden täglich Zeit haben, das Spiel zu spielen. Also Schüler, Studenten, Leuten ohne Arbeit oder Leuten ohne Zukunft. 
Und von den Quests her ist z.B. HdRO viel langweiliger. Ich hab beide Spiele lange genug gespielt (WOW von Anfang an bis vor kurzen und HdRO ca 1 Jahr) und beide wegen massiver Langeweile aufgegeben. Ist bei AOC entschieden besser und vor allem laufen nicht so viele Honks da rum wie bei World of Warcraft.


----------



## xBloodyMary (30. September 2008)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Was mich bisher sehr wundert ist das so ziemlich jeder der in diesem thread PRO AOC argumentiert extreme rechtschreibschwächen zeigt. Gibts da einen Zusammenhang?


Das ist eigentlich genau das, was ich meine .... AOC Spieler werden gern mal beschimpft - wieso eigentlich? Weil wir einen anderen Geschmack und andere Vorstellungen haben? Ich bin in erster Linie RPler und da ist man nirgendwo so schlecht aufgehoben wie bei WOW und nirgends besser als bei HdRO und AOC. Und "by the way" - hast du wirklich alle Beiträge durchgelesen ?? Ich kann da nur wenig qualitative Unterschiede finden und selbst wenn ist deine Auslassung hier nur eine pure Unverschämtheit. Was bezweckst du mit einem solch sinnbefreiten Beitrag ... und "Rechtschreibschwächen" schreibt man natürlich groß - du Honk - große Klappe - nix dahinter.


----------



## Sorzzara (30. September 2008)

Squizzel schrieb:


> 5. Schlachtzüge waren vor BC ein Witz. Tank and Spank war hier die Devise. Der erste Encounter in BWL bildete da eine wirkliche Ausnahme. Aber bei 2/3 der Events konnten DDs halb Brain-afk gehen und man merkte erst ab AQ und Naxx so ganz langsam, dass es auch mit mehr Taktikspiel möglich ist.



Gebe dir in allen Punkten bis auf den zitierten Recht Squizzel. Aber auch wenns nicht zum Thema gehört...zu deinem Punkt 5 muss ich was anmerken:
Das stimmt so nicht.

Schon in Molten Core hattest du diverse Encounter, die über Tank´n Spank hinausgehen. Man erinnere sich an die Addkontrolle bei Garr, die Bombe bei Geddon, die Raidpositionierung inklusive Buffdispell und Tankrun bei Shazzra, die Healaddkontrolle beim Sulfuron Harbinger, und das geile Spiel mit den Adds bei Major Homo.

Auch Onyxia (Die vor BWL ins Spiel integriert war) würde ich aufgrund des Phasensystems, der Addkontrolle, der Wandpositionierung als Ranged um den AE Fear zu kontern, der Flight Phase und des Landings nicht als Tank´n Spank bezeichnen. 

In BWL hast du alles andere als Tank´n Spank...die Bomben und den Tankwechsel bei Vael, die Trashmobtaktiken, das LoS Spielchen bei Firemaw, den Tankchange bei Ebonroc, den Hunterdispell bei Flamegore, die Dispellerei + Stellungsspiel + Atemattacken bei Chromaggus, und wer den Nefarian Fight als Tank´n Spank bezeichnet, hat nicht mehr alle Hummeln im Gebälk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um genau zu sein WURDEN Schlachtzüge mit BC ein Witz...BWL war fordernd, AQ40 war sauschwer und Naxx war ohnehin der Overkill. Denk mal allein daran, wie lange es gedauert hat bis C´thun und Kel das erste mal down gingen...Wochen und Monate gingen da teilweise ins Land.
Und jetzt die BC Schlachtzüge: Kara wurde glaub ich mit der zweiten ID gecleart...mit T3 Equip. SSC und TE fielen innerhalb von 1einhalb Wochen. MH brauchten sie nichtmal eine Woche. BT war nach eineinhalb Wochen durch.
Erst mit SWP kehrte der Schwierigkeitsgrad von Naxxramas ins Spiel zurück.


----------



## Squizzel (30. September 2008)

@Sorzzara:

Bei AQ und Naxx muss ich dir Recht geben. C'Thun war brutal schwer. Über den Lich kann ich leider nicht viel sagen, da wir nur bis zum Drachen gekommen sind und dann das Add On kam. Aber allein 4 Hordeman... wuah wie lange wir da gewiped sind, bis wirklich der letzte im Raid es geschnallt und geübt hat.

Mit Tank and Spank mein ich auch weniger "Ein Tank ran und gut". Sondern ich meine damit, dass die DDs oft nichts weiter zu tun hatten, als drauf zu halten. Hier und da mal ein bischen CC... ok. Aber das macht man auch in 5er Inis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Abgesehen vom ersten Ecnounter in BWL (man wie hieß der?) und dem guten alten Vici am Schluss, bezog sich das Stellungsspiel der DDs nur auf "hinter die Wand laufen" immer dann wenn es gefährlich wurde. Garr war reines CC Spiel, durch den dicken Raidmeldung Splash war Geddon auch für Halbafkler, Shazz war Tank und Healjob, Homo war wieder ein CC Spielchen. Ony war vor den Aggrotools eine harte Nuss, da die Zicke gerne mal etwas Launisch war.


In BWL hast du alles andere als Tank´n Spank...die Bomben und den Tankwechsel bei Vael, die Trashmobtaktiken, das LoS Spielchen bei Firemaw, den Tankchange bei Ebonroc, den Hunterdispell bei Flamegore, die Dispellerei + Stellungsspiel + Atemattacken bei Chromaggus, und wer den Nefarian Fight als Tank´n Spank bezeichnet, hat nicht mehr alle Hummeln im Gebälk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dass die neuen Raidinis schneller durch sind liegt an anderen Faktoren. 

1. Die alten Raider von früher haben mitlerweile sehr viel Übung.
2. Pro Gaming fing erst sehr spät auf dem heutigen Niveau an (SK Gaming...).
3. Früher waren die Encounter langer künstlich schwer gehalten oder verbuggt (C'Thun).
4. Heute muss man für die Top Raids fast schon Proalüren an den Tag legen, damit man aufgenommen wird. Wir waren vor BC 60 Spielen, von denen ca. nur 20 ihre Klasse perfekt beherrschten. Trotzdem waren wir der beste Raid auf dem Server (Die ewige Wacht, Ultima Ratio). Heute zählt freundschaftlicher Zusammenhalt nicht mehr so viel und es wird auf Leistung gedrückt.
5. Wenn in 40er Raids manche nicht so gut sind, ist das egal, das wird abgefangen. In 25 merkt man das heute sehr deutlich, weil ausnahmslos jeder seinen Job machen muss.

Die Masse der heutigen Raids schafft Kara mal gerade eben so ohne Wipe und das nur wenn sie die ultrastarken T5,5 Markenteile am Leib haben.

Um zum Thema zurück zu kommen. Heutige MMOs haben es schwer. Sie müssen sich an einem Giganten messen, der genug Zeit hatte alle Fehler nahezu perfekt auszubügeln. Ich habe mit UO und DAOC begonnen... was es da an Bugs gab, war nicht mehr feierlich... und als Endgame gab es eigentlich auch nur anderen auf die Mütze hauen.


----------



## Pacster (30. September 2008)

g36combat schrieb:


> Genaudie Art von dummer Antwort, die keiner braucht...gell Pacster, alter AOC-Flamer-------als wenn es bei deinem LoTR was anderes wäre...Knöpfe drücken und ab und zu ne Gruppen-Combo---MEGAHAMMER!!!!!Du passt hier genau rein in die Buffed-Gemeinschaft,geradezu ein Paradebeispiel!




Die behaupten aber auch nicht das es was anderes wäre. Im gegensatz zu dem werten Herren der das AoC-Kampfsystem als ach so besonders und skilllastig preist.



@Squizzel:
*4. Schlachtzüge wurden auch hier erst nachträglich implementiert (BWL 1.6, ZG 1.7)*

Du willst ein WoWler sein, hast aber offenbar keine Ahnung vom Spiel. Sowohl Molten Core als auch die Obere Schwarzfelsspitze waren als Raidinstanz sogar schon beim US-Release drin. BWL war die 4. Raidinstanz im Game..nicht die erste....


----------



## Squizzel (30. September 2008)

Sry aber das beste Beispiel für die PISA-Studie in der bemängelt wurde, dass die deutsche Jugend nicht mehr in der Lage ist Texte zu lesen und zu verstehen.

Wo in dieser Zeile unter Punkt 4 steht denn bitte, dass Molten Core nicht von Anfang an dabei war? Molten Core war letztendlich auch nichts anderes als eine große Ini die man auch zu Beginn Random gehen konnte.

Und zu den anderen "Raidinstanzen"... nur weil ich mit mehr als 5 Leuten hineingehe, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass es sich um eine Raidinstanz handelt. Ich fand UBRS anfangs leichter als z.B. Scholo... Gott... Scholo *schauder* Später konnte man es dann zu 10. gehen. Eine Raidinstanz war es dann aber trotzdem noch nicht.

Das "richtige" Raiden begann bestenfalls mit 1.6. und so richtig mit 1.9.


----------



## abszu (30. September 2008)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Sry aber das beste Beispiel für die PISA-Studie in der bemängelt wurde, dass die deutsche Jugend nicht mehr in der Lage ist Texte zu lesen und zu verstehen.



Selber Unfug schreiben, aber andere beleidigen. Jaja... 



> Wo in dieser Zeile unter Punkt 4 steht denn bitte, dass Molten Core nicht von Anfang an dabei war? Molten Core war letztendlich auch nichts anderes als eine große Ini die man auch zu Beginn Random gehen konnte.



Du hast geschrieben, daß Raids erst mit 1.6 eingeführt wurden. Das ist Unfug. Wenn einem UberProZocker wie dir MC zu leicht war, bitte schön, für mich armen Normalsterblichen waren teilweise UBRS, vor allem aber MC und ONY in der ersten Zeit bockschwere Raids, in denen man jeden Kill feierte wie Weihnachten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Und zu den anderen "Raidinstanzen"... nur weil ich mit mehr als 5 Leuten hineingehe, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass es sich um eine Raidinstanz handelt. Ich fand UBRS anfangs leichter als z.B. Scholo... Gott... Scholo *schauder* Später konnte man es dann zu 10. gehen. Eine Raidinstanz war es dann aber trotzdem noch nicht.



Wie gesagt, für dich UberPro mag das zutreffen. Aber verallgemeiner das bitte nicht. 



> Das "richtige" Raiden begann bestenfalls mit 1.6. und so richtig mit 1.9.



Ja klar. Und wann genau beginnt das "richtige" Raiden nun in AoC oder HdRO? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gumja (30. September 2008)

Healorx schrieb:


> Achja genau....an alle die mal AoC gespielt haben und es wegen den Bugs und Problemen nach dem Release aufgegeben haben: "Es lohnt sich nochmal reinzuschauen"


Sorry... Soviel Mist wie Funcom verzapft hat ab Level 20 (nach Tortage) kann man nicht in einer Woche wegpatchen...
Mal abgesehen davon, das bis vor zwei Wochen noch jeder Patch neue Bugs oder uralte wieder mit ins Spiel gebracht hat...

Sicher werde ich irgendwann meinen Acc mal reaktivieren, wie ich es auch nach drei Jahren Abstinenz und WoWsucht bei DAoC gemacht habe.... und vielleicht machts ja dann auch endlich mal Spaß...
Aber ganz ehrlich... ein Spiel das so unfertig auf den Markt geworfen wurde und selbst jetzt, nach über drei Monaten noch immer nicht wirklich das implementiert hat, womit es eigentlich geworben hat... vernünftiges PvP und massenschlachten... so ein Spiel gehört eher in die Tonne...

Was nützt mir die fantastischte Grafik, wenn mir das Spiel nach 2 Wochen zum Hals raushängt und ich lieber Twinks durch Tortage ziehe, weil der rest draussen einfach nnur Müll ist....

und btw... 2 x 60+ 1x50+ xxxxkleinere chars die meistens auf Hellsand PvP suchen...
KEIN MMORPG hat es bisher bei mir geschaft in so kurzer Zeit langweilig zu werden und mich dazu zuverleiten so viele Twinks zu spielen...

WAR daddel ich jetzt seit zwei Wochen und bisher hat Mythic/GOA alles gehalten was sie im Vorfeld angekündigt haben... im Gegensatz zu Funcom, die immer noch ihre Community beschweigen oder belügen...


Achja und übrigens....

http://forums-de.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=27383 <--- nicht das du nun glaubst ich hab AoC nie gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr3ak3r (30. September 2008)

Gumja schrieb:


> WAR daddel ich jetzt seit zwei Wochen und bisher hat Mythic/GOA alles gehalten was sie im Vorfeld angekündigt haben... im Gegensatz zu Funcom, die immer noch ihre Community beschweigen oder belügen...



Stimmt, das 4 klassen und 2 städte mal schnell abgeschafft werden wurde vorher angekündigt, aber ob das so positiv ist, hmm...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wird irgendwann nachgepatcht, ja, genau wie bei aoc dx10 etc.
damit will ich sagen, keiner ist besser, oder schlechter, wenn von "oben" gesagt wird "released das spiel", dann wirds halt released und notfalls was rausgeschnitten, war so und wird auch so bleiben.


----------



## Foran (30. September 2008)

NUN WOW WAR oder was auch immer. Last das alles doch mal beiseite. Was mir an AoC nicht gefällt ist das die Grafik zwar schön ist aber mit zunehmender Spieldauer wird es doch langweilig es ist mir zu Real mir gefällt da ein mehr Fantasy haftes Ambiente besser als nur Realismus. 2 Das Kampfsystem ist echt super kann da nichts anderes zu sagen aber Tanks haben eine zu geringe Reichweite meiner Meinung nach. Die Skills sind Mist. Zu viel 80 ist einfach zuviel für das Spiel die hätten erstmal ein fix bis 60 machen sollen und dort einiges in den Endcontet stecken sollen hätten dann auch nicht so ein großes Problem mit den ganzen Fehlern da es dann doch einiges weniger an Quest gewesen wäre. Außerdem sind im Skillbaum  zuwenig oder zu unzureichende Infos und noch zu sinnlos zum teil. Mir geht es voll auf den Sack das man jeden Killen kann auf PVP Servern kommt mehr ich hab den Längsten geflame als ich das jemals bei einem andren Spiel gesehen habe. Die Chars sind alles Menschen ok einer kann sich in einen Dämon verwandeln aber mir ist das zu einseitig und zu langweilig. Auch Nervt mich es das man jeden Char aussehen lassen kann wie man will würde es gut finden wenn die Chars von den Klassen abhängig wären. z.B. ein Mage kann nicht so groß sein und so Muskulös sein wie ein Tank. Die Möglichkeit Chars auf die eigenen Stufe zu heben ist Müll ich ab mit 70 nur noch mit Quests EP machen können in Inis war immer min ein größerer dabei der einem die EPs  zerstört hat. Es sind aus der Gilde sehr viele Raus gegangen und werden nie wieder AoC spielen weil sie es für Verarschung und Betrug halten. Der Gilden Kampf ist das einzige was sich gut anhört und gut sein könnte ist es aber nicht es ist nie sicher ob ein Keep angegriffen wird oder nicht. Die Angriffe sind auf die Keeps beschränkt auf dauer zu Langweilig. Wir wollten mit unserer Gilde ein Event einer gegnerischen Gilde Platzen lassen in dem wir sie über fallen. Sie wollten einige ihrer Mitglieder Disziplinieren wir wollten sie Angreifen während die sie anklagen aber das Gebiet oder die Gebiete sind so Instantisiert das nicht mal 12 Gilden Mitglieder der eigenen Gilde rein gekommen sind. Das sind für mich Gründe warum das Spiel nicht Gut ist und nicht WOW WAR oder sonstwas.


----------



## Pacster (1. Oktober 2008)

Sharkiera schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ja ne ist klar... So ein Blödsinn!
> Ich habe WoW seit release gezockt, da gab es keinen Endcontent der wurde nachgereicht..





Das ist schlicht und ergreifend FALSCH. Du kannst dir gerne bei Blizz die Patchnotizen anschauen und da wirst du sehen das der Blackrock(mit ALLEN Instanzen darin...also molten core und ubrs) bereits vor dem US-Release drin war. Jetzt kannst du dich entscheiden ob deine Erinnerung dich täuscht und du einem internet Mythos(es wird nämlich immer wieder behauptet das es bei release keinen Endgame-content gab. Vornehmlich von Leuten, die nicht damit klarkommen das Blizz vor 4 Jahren schon bessere Arbeit geleistet hat als ihr Lieblingsspiel heute) aufgesessen bist...oder ob Blizz nachträglich sämtliche Patchnotizen gefälscht hat damit Leute wie du ganz doof aussehen. Ich weiß was ich für wahrscheinlicher halte.....


@SquizzeL: Sorry..aber der Versuch dich mit "richtigem" Raiden rauszureden weil du Bockmist erzählt hast, trägt schon leicht clintonsche Züge....


----------



## Jorja (1. Oktober 2008)

fuzzygully schrieb:


> dann spiel mal weiter...bis lvl 20 war ja auch noch alles toll in aoc aber dann....für mich rausgeschmissen geld... aber es gibt ja auch leute die kaufen sich jetzt noch n trabbi und sind glücklich
> 
> wenns dir gefällt have fun



und? wie viele bugs sind dir so aufgefallen? aufzählen.... nicht ohne begründung rummotzen.
es gibt defninitv nicht mehr viele bugs in aoc, und die gröbsten sind auch schon ausgemerzt (wenn ich da zB an den gruppenbug denke). wenn ein quest mal nicht funktioniert, dann ist das für mich kein beinbruch.

wie weit hast du gespielt? ich hab jetzt zwei 80er. und ich freu mich noch immer, wenn ich mich ins spiel einloggen kann. gibt halt die grafikfanatiker, die es gerne spielen und die wirklich super gestalteten landschaften mögen (kheshatta <3), und die "anderen", die auf die mickeymouse-grafik bzw. das one-button-gameplay von WAR oder WoW stehen (ahja, ich hab beide spiele lang genug gespielt um das beurteilen zu können). ach ich vergaß, über diese beiden spiele darf man ja nix negatives erwähnen.... /ironieoff

ganz ehrlich, es kotzt mich an. es gibt so viele leute, die haben vl bis 25 gespielt, und das gleich zu release, wo noch KEIN anderes game auch bugfrei war. und noch monate später heulen sie in den foren rum, dass man sich aoc ja nicht "antun" soll. ihr ZERSTÖRT ein spiel, dass vielen leuten gefällt, die auch gerne auf besser gefüllten servern spielen würden, wobei aber etliche abgeschreckt werden durch eure negativkritiken.

ein großes DANKE an die leute, die nichts besseres zu tun haben, als hobbies anderer, bzw. in diesem fall ein spiel, derart in den dreck zu ziehen. das is wirklich allerunterste schublade


----------



## Lanatir (1. Oktober 2008)

Jorja schrieb:


> und? wie viele bugs sind dir so aufgefallen? aufzählen.... nicht ohne begründung rummotzen.
> es gibt defninitv nicht mehr viele bugs in aoc, und die gröbsten sind auch schon ausgemerzt (wenn ich da zB an den gruppenbug denke). wenn ein quest mal nicht funktioniert, dann ist das für mich kein beinbruch.
> 
> wie weit hast du gespielt? ich hab jetzt zwei 80er. und ich freu mich noch immer, wenn ich mich ins spiel einloggen kann. gibt halt die grafikfanatiker, die es gerne spielen und die wirklich super gestalteten landschaften mögen (kheshatta <3), und die "anderen", die auf die mickeymouse-grafik bzw. das one-button-gameplay von WAR oder WoW stehen (ahja, ich hab beide spiele lang genug gespielt um das beurteilen zu können). ach ich vergaß, über diese beiden spiele darf man ja nix negatives erwähnen.... /ironieoff
> ...


Also ich rate jedem Spieler deutlich davon ab AOC zu spielen, und zwar immer wieder aus denselben Gründen.

1. Eine Firma die ein Spiel SO unfertig auf den Markt bringt wie 'Fun'com hat nicht einen einzigen weiteren Euro verdient.
2. Eine Firma die durch offensichtliche Täuschungsmanöver (bis hin zum Betrug, DX10 gefällig?) versucht den Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen hat nicht einen einzigen weiteren Euro verdient.
3. Es gibt in jeder Kategorie (PVP/PVE/Grafik) mindestens einen Vertreter im Genre der mindestens genauso gut, wenn nicht besser ist. Da wären WOW und Everquest 2 für den PVE-Bereich, WAR und EVE für den PVP Bereich und LOTRO was die Grafik angeht (obwohl das Spiel ansonsten ziemlich fad ist wie ich finde, und man auch über Geschmack bei Grafik streiten kann). Und SO toll find ich die AOC Charaktermodelle wirklich nicht.
4. Bis vor knapp 45 Tagen (das war in etwa die Zeit wo mein AOC abo ausgelaufen ist) war das Spiel immer noch ein Bugfest, und zwar das schlimmste das ich je erlebt habe. Und ja, mit meinen mittlerweile 37 Jahren habe ich VIELE releases von grossen MMO's mitbekommen. Da kann nur Vanguard mithalten, und das stürzte zumindest nicht alle paar Minuten ab.
5. Der sogenannte Endgame content ist kaum vorhanden.
6. Die Charakterstatistiken und Werte sind völlig bedeutungslos. Die Talente und Fertigkeiten funktionieren nicht, nicht richtig oder sind so schlecht erklärt das man nur raten kann was denn bitteschön gemeint ist.
7. Funcom reagiert viel zu langsam auf kritische bugs und auf gamebreaking issues.
8. Die Community von AOC ist die mit abstand schlechteste die ich je erlebt habe.
9. Das das Spiel angeblich ab 18 sein soll und doch der Großteil der Leute die tatsächlich spielen nur infantile Kinder sind (anders kann ich mir die desaströse Ausdrucksweise in den Channels nicht erklären)

Reichts oder soll ich weitermachen?


----------



## Jorja (1. Oktober 2008)

Lanatir schrieb:


> 8. Die Community von AOC ist die mit abstand schlechteste die ich je erlebt habe.



ja, wenn ich solche posts wie das hier lese, muss ich zustimmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wie bitte könnt ihr von vornherein den leuten dazu abraten, das spiel zu kaufen, wenn die geschmäcker derart unterschiedlich sind? es gibt durchaus noch immer genug leute, die sich in aoc rumtreiben, denn sooo leer sind die server auch nicht, und gruppen finden ist nicht sehr schwierig.

wie kannst du dann behaupten, dass ein spiel, das DIR nicht gefällt, auch nichts für alle anderen ist?


----------



## Abrox (1. Oktober 2008)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Also ich rate jedem Spieler deutlich davon ab AOC zu spielen, und zwar immer wieder aus denselben Gründen.
> 
> 1. Eine Firma die ein Spiel SO unfertig auf den Markt bringt wie 'Fun'com hat nicht einen einzigen weiteren Euro verdient.
> 2. Eine Firma die durch offensichtliche Täuschungsmanöver (bis hin zum Betrug, DX10 gefällig?) versucht den Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen hat nicht einen einzigen weiteren Euro verdient.
> ...



Von mir aus kannst du gerne weitermachen.

zu 1. Ja, es ist unvollständig

zu 2. Direct X 10 in Ordnung, aber in meinem Bekanntenkreis gibt es wenige die DX 10 (trotz Vista) zufriedenstellend auskosten können.

zu 3. Es hatte aber schon von Anfang an PvP (auf dem Richtigen Servern aber eher in Oldschool Ganking Form, PvE (mit sehr schönen Questdialogen und nahe anbindung an die Conan Bücher), Grafik (Zwar für viele im Low Detail, aber es sah dennoch spitze aus. Aber für mich zählen andere Dinge als Grafik. Das schöne an den Models sit einfach die Designfreiheit wie es sie nur selten gibt.

zu 4. Nunja, aus meiner Sicht haben sie das meisste schon rausgepatcht. Aber wer genau Sucht findet überall Fehler. (Kenne sogar nen Exploit mit dem man bei TETRIS, die alte Gameboy Version, mit einem einzigen Tetris (4 Zeilen auf einen Schlag) durch pausieren und select drücken im richtigen Zeitpunkt nochmals 4 Zeilen holen kann (8) und dieses auch noch beliebig oft wiederholen kann - da es bei steigender Zeilenzahl schneller geht wird dies auch schwieriger)

zu 5. Endgame Content kaum Vorhanden? Meines Wissens gibt es doch 2 oder 3 Raidinstanzen.

zu 6. Es gibt viele Spiele mit Pseudo Rüstung, die Resistenzen spürt man als Wächter da ohne diese der erhaltene Schaden stark steigt. Allerdings geben andere Werte (Wie bedrohung oder + Mana) schon eine spürbare basis, nur halt geringfügig. Learning by Doing bei den Fertigkeiten. Einige Tooltips wurden ja auch schon überarbeitet, um ein wenig mehr Klarheit in die Fähigkeiten zu bringen. Das sie allerdings nicht funtionieren muss ich verneinen.

zu 7. Nunja, einen wirklich kritischen Bug bin ich noch nicht begegnet.

zu 8. Schlecht? Auf Asura ist die Comm recht in Ordnung. Chaos war eig nur im ersten Monat.

zu 9. Es gibt Kinder und es gibt "Kinder"

Kinder teilen sich in 2 Gruppen

KINDER

Gruppe 1: Reife Kinder

Minderjährige die sich erwachsen Benehmen, bei denen man meist nur an der Stimme merkt, das diese eigentlich zu jung sind.

Gruppe 2: "Kinder" Kinder

Benehmen sich unreif, das Alter ist am Benehmen und an der Stimme zu erkennen.

Gruppe 1 und Gruppe 2 haben eins gemeinsam: Eltern sagen, "Mach mal."

"KINDER"

Für diese Kategorie gibt es keine Gruppen.

"Kinder" benehmen sich unreif, gehen teilweise weit in die 20er meist auch 30er oder höher.


Da ist mir aus der Kategorie Kinder die Gruppe 2 lieber, weil das eben noch welche sind die sich dem Alter angemessen benehmen.


Letztendlich ist es ja deine Meinung, die respektier ich


just my 2 cents

Abrox


----------



## Maiar (1. Oktober 2008)

Hab AoC in den ersten 4 Wochen gespielt, danach mein Abo gekündigt und AoC deinstalliert. Ich lese zwar ab und zu das offizielle AoC-Forum und sehe, dass viel Content und Bugfixes nachgereicht wurden, aber irgendwie trau ich mich nicht wieder 15 Euro auszugeben, um zu schaun, inwieweit das Spiel verbessert wurde. Dafür war es am Anfang einfach zu schlecht. Und besonders die instanzierten Welten find ich sehr störend. Da bin ich zB bei Lotro anderes gewohnt.


----------



## ogum (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin froh das diese Negativposter nicht mehr in AoK dabei sind. Ich verstehe aber nicht warum sie wegen ihrer eigenen Dummheit oder Ungedult ein sehr gutes Spiel, das AoK meiner Meinung nach ist, versuchen totzureden. ( AoK habe ich seit 6 Wochen, habe einen lvl 75 Wächter, viel spass und keine erwähnenswerten Bugs).
Ich kaufe mir seit Gothic 3 kein Spiel mehr bei Releas, und Gothic 3 habe ich nach einer Woche zu Saturn zurückgebracht, weil nicht das drin war was auf der Packung stand. Und wenn nicht das drinn ist was auf der Packung steht, bei AoK wäre das z.B. DX10, dann kann ich auch das wieder zurückbringen.
Es ist niemand gezwungen sich verarschen zu lassen.
Aber ich lese hier immer nur mimimi die Werbung hat mich verarscht, das könntest bei WoW auch nach mehr als 3 Jahren sagen, weil es immer noch kein Housing und keine Belagerungswaffen gibt, die waren auch zu releas angekündigt.
Von WAR will ich gar nicht anfangen, die haben ja die angekündigten Bestandteile des Games mal so ganz kurz vor Releas revidiert^^.
Es kann allerdings schon sein das AoK für Permanentzocker nicht so doll geeignet ist, aber als Spiel ist es wirklich gut.


----------



## Ομιγρον (1. Oktober 2008)

"Ich habe "WAR", das allseits hochgelobte beste pvp Spiel aller Zeiten auch zu Saturn zurückgebracht. Das sind doch alles Lügner bei Mythic erst mit großen Ankündigungen um sich herum schmeißen und dann streichen die sehr wertvolle Features aus dem Spiel, auf die ich mich schon das ganze Jahr gefreut habe, so wie sich die meisten bis zum Release von "AoC" auf das hochgelobte Directx10 gefreut haben und voller Enttäuschung feststellen mussten, dass sie über den Tisch gezogen wurden"...merkt ihr was??

Es ist wirklich traurig mit anzusehen, wie sich hier bestimmte Mitglieder in diesem Forum mit großen emotionalen Engagement festgefahren versuchen anderen Forumsbesuchern ihre Meinung aufzuzwingen. Es ist nur ein Spiel kein essentieller Lebensinhalt ohne den das Leben nicht mehr Lebenswert wäre. Reibt euch die Augen zieht eure Rolladen hoch und lasst durch ein offenes Fenster etwas frische Luft in eure Zimmer. 

Es wird der Seele gut tun diesem stressgeplagten Leben als Onlinerollenspieler mit etwas Abstand zu begegnen. 


Ich spiele selbst ab und zu AoC und es ist für mich immer noch ein sehr fesselndes Spiel um sich vom Alltagsstress im Studium zu erholen, solange eine einzige Regel eingehalten wird, die sich jedoch auf jedes "online roleplaygame" sowie überhaupt auf jede Tätigkeit im Leben bezieht, die gerne getan wird:

"Etwas wohltuendes mit Abstand zu begegnen ohne es zu übertreiben, denn je öfter etwas, nennen wir es beim Wort "durchgespielt" wird desto kleiner wird das Interesse beim nächsten mal."


Damit ihr es nicht vergesst: Es ist nur ein Spiel, nichts weiter. Das Leben spielt vor eurer Haustür nicht hinter dem Panel eures Bildschirms.


Mit freundlichen Gruß
Omicron


----------



## Niko78 (1. Oktober 2008)

Lange Rede - Kurzer Sinn: der TE hat beim Erstellen vom Thread gerade mal 4 Stunden gespielt und startet dann mit so einer Überschrift, einfach grausig was er da von sich gibt zu diesem Zeitpunkt. Somit war klar das er angeflamt wird und ist auch recht so, weil ich davon ausgehe, dass es vielleicht immer noch Leute gibt, die sich nach was Neuem umsehen und sollten dann nicht wegen so einer nichtssagenden Meinung zum Kauf eines Games verleitet werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xBloodyMary (1. Oktober 2008)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Also ich rate jedem Spieler deutlich davon ab AOC zu spielen, und zwar immer wieder aus denselben Gründen.
> 
> 1. Eine Firma die ein Spiel SO unfertig auf den Markt bringt wie 'Fun'com hat nicht einen einzigen weiteren Euro verdient.
> 2. Eine Firma die durch offensichtliche Täuschungsmanöver (bis hin zum Betrug, DX10 gefällig?) versucht den Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen hat nicht einen einzigen weiteren Euro verdient.
> ...



was wolltest du eigentlich sagen ? Ich kann gar keine sachlich fundierten, auf den heutigen Stand des Spieles bezogenen Argumente finden. Wie alle Deine Texte -> Polemik + Beschimpfungen für FUNCOM / Community / AOC Spieler

1 + 2 - es fehlt ein angekündigtes Feature und du findest (gottgleich wie du nun mal bist), das FUNCOM dafür ruiniert gehört.
3.        Aussage = Null -> sinnloses Gefasel
4.        sagt nichts zu dem heutigen Releasestand - gebetsmühlenartiges Nachplappern von Argumenten, die schon längst    Vergangenheit sind und zudem in dieser damatischen Form auch nie vorhanden waren.

5.        ziemlich subjektive Aussage - > hängt vom Spielschwerpunkt ab ist aber teilweise wahr
7.        objektiv nicht zu belegende Aussage
8+9     freundlich gesagt -> bullshit


----------



## xBloodyMary (1. Oktober 2008)

Haudraufwienix schrieb:


> Mir immer noch unbegreiflich, dass die Moderation einen derartig fehlgeleiteten Thread leben lässt.
> Der Titel könnte von FailCom selbst gewählt sein.
> 
> Und inhaltlich stellt sich ja schnell heraus, der TE spricht von TORTAGE! nicht von AoC.
> ...



Natürlich ist das freie Meinungsäußerung -> AOC Gegner nehmen für sich doch auch in Anspruch die AOC Spieler bzw. die Community oder aber auch Funcom selbst zu beschimpfen und zu diffamieren. Du tust ja grad so, als müßte man sich eine Sondergenemigung für einen positiv gestimmten Text einholen. Also ich spiele AOC auch und zwar von Beginn an - bin natürlich längst über Tortage hinaus und find das Spiel immer noch fantastisch (und werd auch nicht von Funcom als Textersteller bezahlt). Die Stimmung und die Grafik sowie das Gameplay selbst spricht mich einfach an. Ich muß auch andere Spiele nicht runtermachen um "mein eigenes Spiel" höher zu hängen - das finde ich wirklich armselig. Warum habt ihr solch armselige Stimmungsmache überhaupt nötig ? 
Also mal als Beispiel: als AOC Spieler muß man sich unter anderem als infantiles Kind, als Person der einen Neurologen braucht und auch als Idioten und Analphabeten oder als dummen Legastheniker beschimpfen lassen. Das wäre meiner Ansicht nach ein Grund für einen permanenten Bann aus dem Forum. Und da beschwerst du dich tatsächlich, das es jemand wagt, der noch nicht lange spielt, hier was positives zum Spiel sagt? DAS IST LÄCHERLICH UND UNVERSCHÄMT....


----------



## Werlord (1. Oktober 2008)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Also ich rate jedem Spieler deutlich davon ab AOC zu spielen, und zwar immer wieder aus denselben Gründen.
> 
> 1. Eine Firma die ein Spiel SO unfertig auf den Markt bringt wie 'Fun'com hat nicht einen einzigen weiteren Euro verdient.
> 2. Eine Firma die durch offensichtliche Täuschungsmanöver (bis hin zum Betrug, DX10 gefällig?) versucht den Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen hat nicht einen einzigen weiteren Euro verdient.
> ...






Du hast wirklich keine Ahnung !

1. Das Spiel war nicht unfertig es kam besser auf denn markt wie wow wow hatte am anfang keine bg´s kein ehre system nix .

2. Was für ein Täuschungsmanöver ? Funcom hat gesagt das der DX10 Modus erst nachträglich ins Spiel kommt und das sogar mehrmals !

3. Und Aoc hat die beste Grafik in dem MMo´s Bereich das nächste Spiel was teilweise an die Grafik ranntkommt ist Hdro im DX10 modus  du sagst das WoW im Pve , War im PvP bereich besser wären und Hdro im Grafik na gut fangen wir an War , WoW , Hdro extra zu kaufen  weil jedes Spiel in seinem Gebiet das beste ist (obwohl Hdro nicht die beste Grafik hat) dafür hat Aoc alles drinen Pve , PvP , Grafik zwar ist pvp & pve noch nicht perfekt aber welches Spiel kann es von sich behaupten (auser wow aber wow ist sehr lang aufm Markt) .

4. Na und ? Dann bist du halt 37 Jahre alt Spieler die 10 sind haben genausoviele MMo´s gesehen .

5.Die Entwickler bauen fast wöchentlich neue Quests rein usw und Monatlich neue Dungeons .

6. Schreib dich nicht ab Lern lesen und schreiben .

7. Also wenn Funcom fadt täglich neue Patches rausbringt glaub ich schon das die auf die Bugs reagieren .

8.  War , WoW , Hdro haben noch eine schlechtere Community da zuviele Kinder die Spiele spielen .

9. Sind vieleicht auch nur Arbeitslose Hauptschüler wie in vielen anderen MMo´s ?

Mach gern weiter


----------



## Lanatir (1. Oktober 2008)

xBloodyMary schrieb:


> was wolltest du eigentlich sagen ? Ich kann gar keine sachlich fundierten, auf den heutigen Stand des Spieles bezogenen Argumente finden. Wie alle Deine Texte -> Polemik + Beschimpfungen für FUNCOM / Community / AOC Spieler
> 
> 1 + 2 - es fehlt ein angekündigtes Feature und du findest (gottgleich wie du nun mal bist), das FUNCOM dafür ruiniert gehört.
> 3.        Aussage = Null -> sinnloses Gefasel
> ...


Du hast also alle meine Postings gelesen, von denen der grösste Teil verfasst wurde als es AOC noch nicht gab. Interessant das alle meine Texte AOC Bashen.

1: Lies noch mal nach. Ich sagte unfertig, und JEDER der AOC gespielt hat bestätigt, das es zum releasezeitpunkt völlig unfertig war.
3: Wenn es für dich ohne Aussage ist das so ziemlich jedes andere MMO mehr zu bieten hat als AOC, dann ist das deine Ansicht, es als sinnloses Gefasel zu bezeichnen stellt dich höchstens als Fanboi dar.
4: Wie gesagt, ich habe deutlich gesagt, vor 45 Tagen. Allerdings habe ich 2 Brüder deren Account noch nicht ausgelaufen ist...und der eine spielts nicht weils immer noch dauernd abstürzt....also soviel besser kanns nicht geworden sein. Weiterhin verfolge ich immer noch aktiv die AOC Foren fun Mafiacom.
5. Alle DEINE Aussagen sind auch SEHR subjektiv.
Auf den Rest geh ich nicht mehr ein. An und für sich hast du dich schon mit deiner ersten Aussage (das ALLE meine Postings gegen AOC gehen) für jegliche sachliche diskussion disqualifiziert, da offensichtlich dein einziges Interesse war mich für einen faktisch nicht zu belegenden Post anzugreifen.


----------



## Lanatir (1. Oktober 2008)

Werlord schrieb:


> Du hast wirklich keine Ahnung !
> 
> 1. Das Spiel war nicht unfertig es kam besser auf denn markt wie wow wow hatte am anfang keine bg´s kein ehre system nix .
> 
> ...




Bezahlter Fanboi

zu 1: Wenn du das wirklich glaubst dann kann ich dir nicht helfen.
zu 2: Wenn Sie wussten das es fehlt, warum stands dann noch auf den Verpackungen?
zu 3: AOC kann höchstens im Grafikbereich punkten. Das gebe ich ja sogar zu. Bei allem anderen kommt AOC noch nichtmal ins Mittelfeld. Das ist wie in der Bundesliga, da würden sie vielleicht schön spielen, aber immer gegen den Abstieg.
4: Zeig mir einen.
5: Für welches Spiel?
6: Wie bitte? Du solltest dich mit deinem Post der vor Fehlern nur so strotzt nicht so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen.
7: Die Patchen höchsten alle 2 Wochen, das was du mit täglichen Patches meinst sind hotfixe die meist das ganze nur noch schlimmer machen.
8: Glaubst du das wirklich?
9: Entweder man ist Hauptschüler ODER arbeitslos, beides gleichzeitig geht nicht.


----------



## Catar (1. Oktober 2008)

&#927;&#956;&#953;&#947;&#961;&# schrieb:


> "Ich habe "WAR", das allseits hochgelobte beste pvp Spiel aller Zeiten auch zu Saturn zurückgebracht. Das sind doch alles Lügner bei Mythic erst mit großen Ankündigungen um sich herum schmeißen und dann streichen die sehr wertvolle Features aus dem Spiel, auf die ich mich schon das ganze Jahr gefreut habe, so wie sich die meisten bis zum Release von "AoC" auf das hochgelobte Directx10 gefreut haben und voller Enttäuschung feststellen mussten, dass sie über den Tisch gezogen wurden"...merkt ihr was??
> 
> Es ist wirklich traurig mit anzusehen, wie sich hier bestimmte Mitglieder in diesem Forum mit großen emotionalen Engagement festgefahren versuchen anderen Forumsbesuchern ihre Meinung aufzuzwingen. Es ist nur ein Spiel kein essentieller Lebensinhalt ohne den das Leben nicht mehr Lebenswert wäre. Reibt euch die Augen zieht eure Rolladen hoch und lasst durch ein offenes Fenster etwas frische Luft in eure Zimmer.
> 
> ...



ich glaube du verzettelst dich da in ein paar sachen:

1. niemand hat behauptet das WAR das beste pvp-rpg aller zeiten wäre, es führt den spieler jedoch sehr klug (und schon ab lvl1) quasi mal so ganz nebenbei in den pvp-modus ein, ohne jemandem erstmal ein tutorial oder iwelche beschränkungen vor die füße zu werfen, deshalb ist der pvp-modus so genial

2. allseits hochgelobt?
nein, "nur" gelobt passt denke ich besser und kritik gibts noch genug, es ist halt nur sehr positiv aufgefallen das WAR für das anfangsstadium wirklich gut entwickelt worden ist (kaum abstürze, viele quests funktionieren so wie sie sollen, keine plot-stopper oder ähnliche schwerwiegende bugs)

3. wieso ist mythic ein lügner und welche fehlenden features meinst du?
wenn du damit die anderen hauptstädte + klassen meinst...
es wurde vor mehr als 2 monaten angekündigt, das diese vorerst aus dem hauptspiel herausgenommen werden, jedoch hat mythic schon vor einer woche angekündigt das diese inhalte bestand eines nachfolgenden kostenlosen content-patches sein werden

4. seit wann ist dx10 hochgelobt und wieso ist dieser kleine inhalt so wichtig?
dx10 mag zwar etwas besser aussehen als dx9, frisst aber auch richtig leistung und hebt sich nicht so doll ab, wodurch das kleine grafik-manko wohl verzichtbar sein dürfte im gegensatz zu dem fast nicht vorhandenen pvp-modus und den unmotivierenden raids -.-

5. es ist gut das du uns auf die suchtgefahr von onlinespielen hinweist, jedoch hat dies eher wenig mit dem aktuellem thema zutun


----------



## Nofel (1. Oktober 2008)

Also ich kann dazu nur sagen das sich wirklich viel Getan hat. Also ich auf meine Zugang für die Open Beta von WAR gewartet hab, hab ich es mir mal wieder Installiert (hört sich an als ob es schon 5 Jahre alt ist). Es hat sich wirklich viel für 80er getan, gab einiges an neuen Quest und es machte auch schon einen runden Eindruck. 

Keine Ahnung ich hab es nur eine Woche Gespielt und dann ist der ACC ausgelaufen sonst hätte ich vielleicht kein WAR gespielt. Aber es tut sich was und vielleicht sollte man dem Spiel eine zweite Chance geben. Ich werde wegen Freunden aus WoW bei War bleiben aber ich werde mich auch Weiterhin über AoC auf den Laufenden halten und wenn PvP in vollem Umfang drin ist es mir vielleicht noch mal anschauen.


----------



## MASPEX (1. Oktober 2008)

Werlord schrieb:


> 1. Das Spiel war nicht unfertig es kam besser auf denn markt wie wow wow hatte am anfang keine bg´s kein ehre system nix .



Das dieser Punkt von diversen AoC-Spielern immer wieder aufgegriffen wird ist mir ein Rätsel. 

Ich veranschauliche es mal:

Ich bin Autohändler und verkaufe einen Neuwagen. Am nächsten Tag beschwert sich der Kunde, dass die Bremsen nicht richtig funktionieren und ich kontere: "das Problem hatte die Konkurrenz vor 3 Jahren auch, Pech gehabt."

das sich ein Produkt mit der AKTUELLEN Konkurenz messen muss und nicht mit der von vor 3 Jahren sollte doch jedem klar sein.

Zum TE:

Ich würde auch vom Kauf abraten, ich spiele es selber nicht mehr, weil andere Games die bessere Mischung aus Grafik und Inhalt geboten haben, als ich aufhörte, ob es immer noch so ist, weiß ich nicht, werde ich aber auch nicht erfahren, weil mir die Community nicht zusagt. Das Geflame ist genauso schlimm wie bei WoW teilweise sogar schlimmer (kommt warscheinlich daher, dass es bei WoW halt nich nur die Kiddys sind die flamen), die Fanbois sind überall gleich und naja der anständige Teil der Community liegt nach meiner Erfahrung deutlich unter 30%. 

Was mich auch abschreckte war, dass das "beste PvP-Game ever" wie es von vielen genannt wurde, am Anfang quasi null PvP bot, mittlerweile sieht das warscheinlich anders aus, aber dort zeigte sich auch mal wieder:

Je höher die Erwartungen, desto tiefer der Fall


----------



## Nofel (1. Oktober 2008)

Ach ja zu den netten Damen und Herren die meinen WoW wäre Bugfrei auf den Markt gekommen. Wär hat den überhaupt zum Start gespielt? 

Ich denke hier im Forum kaum einer. Ich war bei dem Reales in den USA dabei hab noch immer einen 53 Hexer und kann euch sagen dagegen ist AoC harmlos. OK vielleicht nicht harmlos aber höchstens gleich auf. Man muss immer dran denken das der Start in Deutschland glaube 3 Monate später war und dafür war der echt mies Server abstürze hunderte Bugs, Login Probleme etc. 

Also bitte WoW und Bugfrei passte noch nie zusammen und das der Start von WoW so glatt lief stimmt auch nicht. Sie haben sogar beim Zweiten versuch versagt.

(ach ja und von der Community von Buffed.de auf die AoC Community zu schließen ist nicht möglich. Buffed ist nun mal 90% WoW und von den 90% sind 10% die nicht reif sind und die Machen das Erscheinungsbild sehr schlecht und vor allem in den anderen Bereichen)

Ach ja vielleicht hat ja jemand in letzter zeit mal so Levelberreich 50-69 gemacht? Gibt es da vielleicht auch schon die eine oder andere Quest mehr? Gibt es bei Buffed eigentlich noch Leute die AoC Spielen? Wie sieht es den im Moment noch mit Raidinstancen aus gibt es da schon neue sind die Anspruchsvoller geworden?


----------



## turrican (1. Oktober 2008)

Nimble schrieb:


> Den empfehle ich Dir auch dringend, den hättest Du WoW zum Release wirklich gespielt, würdest Du nicht so einen Mumpitz schreiben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich spiele wow seit der beta.


----------



## Coup de grâce (1. Oktober 2008)

Nofel schrieb:


> Ach ja zu den netten Damen und Herren die meinen WoW wäre *Bugfrei *auf den Markt gekommen.



*Das *hat auch niemand behauptet. Aber netter Versuch.



> Wär hat den überhaupt zum Start gespielt?



Ich für meinen Teil habe WoW bereits in der Beta gespielt und nach Release dann noch drei Jahre ununterbrochen. 



> Ich denke hier im Forum kaum einer.


Wem willst du hier eigentlich was erzählen? Was glaubst du denn, wo du hier bist? Das hier ist ein _Online_-Spiele-Portal. Die meisten hier spielen mehr als ein MMO, viele schon seit Jahren, und nicht wenige bereits seit EQ-Zeiten. Dein fadenscheiniger Trick, andere auf fachlicher Ebene disqualifizieren zu wollen bei diesem Thema, funktioniert also nicht.

Im übrigen ist in AoC der Anteil der Spieler, für die das ihr erstes _Online_-Game ist, deutlich höher als bei jedem anderen MMO zuvor. Das erklärt vielleicht auch die teilweise erschreckende Kritiklosigkeit in Bezug auf Funcoms Geschäftsgebaren.


----------



## Pacster (1. Oktober 2008)

Abrox schrieb:


> Ich wage es zu bezweifeln das FC Leute bezahlt um ihre Meinung zu äußern.




Waldgeist....schon verloren. ;-)


----------



## turrican (1. Oktober 2008)

Werlord schrieb:


> Du hast wirklich keine Ahnung !
> 
> 1. Das Spiel war nicht unfertig es kam besser auf denn markt wie wow wow hatte am anfang keine bg´s kein ehre system nix .
> 
> ...



1) öhm nur weil wow kein ehresys bei release hatte war es noch lange nicht so unfertig wie aoc. dafür gab es ja massig nahezu bugfreien pve content. das ehre sys und die battlegrounds sind nur ein feature das später implementiert wurde. fakt ist aber das sich heute jedes mmoprg mit dem brachenprimus messen muss. und zwar so wie er jetzt ist.
2) fakt ist das es am anfang hieß aoc würde dx10 unterstützen. mit den dx10 screenies wurden ja alle (vista trottel) schön feucht gemacht.
3) grafik und dx10 sind eigentlich total latte wenn ein spiel mit inhalten überzeugen kann.
4) ich glaub nicht das heutige 10 jährige mit 4 oder 5 jahren mit anarchy online, eve oder daoc anfingen. jedenfalls glaub ich nicht das ein 4 jähriger mmorpg-spieler weiß was er tut.
5) nur das die dungeons leider total verbuggt sind und die bossfights reine glücksache. content wird in jedem game nachgeliefert. das ist kein feature sondern pflicht.
6)?
7) jo, nur blöd das sie einfach nicht herr der lage werden können (vergleich: auto ohne motor). und so tolle pvp patches bei dem die lvl 80er nun ehre punkte bekommen wenn sie einen 60er umhaun sind natürlich echt ein fortschritt.
8) kinder gibts in jedem game. würde mal behaupten das ein game ohne jugendliche schlicht nicht erfolgreich sein kann. außerdem lieber eine schlechte comm (was nicht stimmt) als garkeine. im offiziellem aoc forum wird doch jegliche kritik sofort gelöscht und nur die blümchenpostings bleiben stehen -> geile comm.


----------



## Waldgeist (1. Oktober 2008)

"2) fakt ist das es am anfang hieß aoc würde dx10 unterstützen. mit den dx10 screenies wurden ja alle (vista trottel) schön feucht gemacht."
99,9% aller AoC Screenshots waren die DX9 Version aus 20 Shots, die deutlich DX10 gekennzeichnet waren. Das wurde auch XFACH so deutlich gesagt und betont. Alle Videos aus eines waren DX9 Version. 

Es war geplant die DX10 Version zum Launch herauszubringen, jedoch wurde ein paar Wochen vor Launch die Entscheidung getroffen die Entwickler von der DX10 Version abzuziehen und sie vollständig auf den DX9 Renderer einzuschießen, damit dieser zum Launch eine anständige Performance liefert und weniger Fehler hat. Es war also keine böse Absicht und die Renderercoder sind genauso geknickt wie ihr, da sie es nicht geschafft haben die DX10 Version auf ein Niveau zu bringen, mit der wir sie hätten releasen können. Microsoft hat bei solchen Dingen auch etwas mitzureden und sie waren nicht zufrieden mit der Performance der DX10 Version und deswegen musste nachgebessert werden und zwar umfangreich. Diese Zeit wurde allerdings auch dazu genutzt weitere Funktionen in den Renderer einzbauen, wie man auf der GC sehen konnte oder im letzten Hyborian Insider.

"7) jo, nur blöd das sie einfach nicht herr der lage werden können (vergleich: auto ohne motor). und so tolle pvp patches bei dem die lvl 80er nun ehre punkte bekommen wenn sie einen 60er umhaun sind natürlich echt ein fortschritt."
Sobald ein Gegner 7 Stufen unter dir ist, gibts keinen einzigen XP Punkt mehr (Mit jeder Stufe unter einem selbst bekommt man weniger XP). Jemanden mehrfach zu töten verringert die XP zusätzlich. PvE XP gibts übrigens auch fürs PvPen. (10% der PvP XP)

Zu den anderen kann ich nur ganz persönlich sagen. Es geht hier doch nicht darum, welches MMORPG objektiv das bessere ist, denn diese Diskussion kann man nicht führen, da es unterschiedliche Geschmäcker gibt. Bei Funcom spielen fast alle Entwickler nicht nur AoC, sondern auch WAR/WoW/EvE Online/LOTRO usw.. Hört auf ständig alles mit allem vergleichen zu wollen und spielt einfach die Spiele, für die ihr euch entscheidet und habt Spaß daran. Ich spiele auch nicht nur AoC. Meine Wii bekommt ebenso Aufmerksamkeit und DDO besuche ich auch immer wieder. WAR hab ich auch angefangen aber mangels Zeit gelassen. Selbst im guten alten Anarchy Online treibe ich mich ab und an herum.

Seit dem Launch hat sich einiges getan und Questlöcher, sowie Tonnen von Bugs (allen voran Abstürze, Memleaks, grey map bug usw..) wurden gefixed und ich weiß zwar nicht wann unser Marketing plant den alten Spielern ein Welcome Back zu bieten, aber ich denke einige werden positiv überrascht sein wie viel geschmeidiger Hyboria sich jetzt erleben lässt.

Viele Grüße
Waldgeist


----------



## Dentus (1. Oktober 2008)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> Es war geplant die DX10 Version zum Launch herauszubringen, jedoch wurde ein paar Wochen vor Launch die Entscheidung getroffen die Entwickler von der DX10 Version abzuziehen und sie vollständig auf den DX9 Renderer einzuschießen, damit dieser zum Launch eine anständige Performance liefert und weniger Fehler hat.


Sorry Waldgeist, da muss ich dir ehrlich widersprechen. Ich habe AoC laaange vor Release verfolgt und mich wie ein Kind auf dieses Spiel gefreut. Weniger Fehler und bessere Performance zum Start? Bruder da sag ich nichts dazu, du weißt genau wie es war. Ihr habt viel versprochen und wenig gehalten, das weißt du sicher auch. Ihr versprecht immer noch viel und liefert tröpfchenweise, auch das weißt du.

Das Vertrauen ist gebrochen, also hört auf mit schönreden und macht es endlich wie andere Entwickler. Wenn ihr euer Spiel erhalten wollt, werdet ehrlich! Belohnt die, die euch die Treue halten und euch jeden Tag gegen hunderte von Flames verteidigen.



Waldgeist schrieb:


> Seit dem Launch hat sich einiges getan und Questlöcher, sowie Tonnen von Bugs (allen voran Abstürze, Memleaks, grey map bug usw..) wurden gefixed und ich weiß zwar nicht wann unser Marketing plant den alten Spielern ein Welcome Back zu bieten, aber ich denke einige werden positiv überrascht sein wie viel geschmeidiger Hyboria sich jetzt erleben lässt.


Mein Vertrauen ist dahin. Nach 2 bezahlten Monaten und dem denken "ach nach 3 Monaten werden die sicher endlich mal den Gem-Crafting-Bug raushaben" hab ich frustriert und entäuscht gekündigt...weil nach 3 Monaten auch noch kein (wie euer Marketing so toll beworben hat) PvP-System integriert war und die Belagerungsschlachten waren laggy as hell!
Danach hab ich die Schrottsoftware genervt vom Rechner gelöscht....TROTZDEM hab ich meine 80 &#8364; teure CE (5&#8364; hat mich übrigens der beschissene Early Access gekostet) noch hier und würde gerne nochmal reinschauen...aber 15 Euro...der teuerste Preis für ein aktuelles MMO zu bezahlen nur um zu gucken..nee! Schenkt mir als Vorbesteller und CE Käufer 2 freie Wochen und ich bin gerne bereit nochmal neutral an die Sache ranzugehen. Wenn ihr das nicht schafft, wollt oder whatever...euer Problem. Es gibt gute Konkurrenz.

Ich weiß das du dein Geld bei Funcom verdienst...und in dir drinne sicher oft einige Dinge ebenso siehst wie manch verärgerter Kunde...aber DU bist der Community Manager, also tret den Leuten in den Hintern, poche auf Ehrlichkeit und Wiedergutmachung....vieleicht hat euer Spiel dann noch eine Chance.


----------



## Lanatir (1. Oktober 2008)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> Seit dem Launch hat sich einiges getan und Questlöcher, sowie Tonnen von Bugs (allen voran Abstürze, Memleaks, grey map bug usw..) wurden gefixed und ich weiß zwar nicht wann unser Marketing plant den alten Spielern ein Welcome Back zu bieten, aber ich denke einige werden positiv überrascht sein wie viel geschmeidiger Hyboria sich jetzt erleben lässt.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Waldgeist




Wofür macht ihr euch die arbeit denn? Laut den ganzen Fanbois hier war euer Spiel doch schon zum release total super!! Es gab Tonnen von Bugs? Questlöcher? Echt? Aber das Spiel sollte doch von Anfang an perfekt sein, deswegen hat Miss Ellie oder wie der heisst doch gesagt wurde der release verschoben.

Ich habe tatsächlich viele releases mitgemacht, bei vielen ist auch einiges falsch gelaufen. Aber nur bei AOC habe ich wirklich das Gefühl das man mich absichtlich, wissentlich und willentlich mit einem Produkt abgezockt hat. Sicher, ich glaube euch sogar das ihr das beste gewollt habt.....am Anfang. Und ich WEISS das ich mit meiner Meinung da nicht alleine stehe.
Ich weiss auch das ich mein Geld nicht wiederkriege, und solange ich mein Geld nicht wiederkriege werde ich meine Meinung zu diesem Spiel sagen.
Überall, lautstark, und genauso unfair wie Funcom zu mir war. Ich werde nicht nett sein, ich werde noch nicht einmal freundlich zu denen sein die dieses Spiel verteidigen.
Irgendwann muss auch mal gut sein mit den Spielen die nur als Beta oder sogar Alpha Version veröffentlicht werden.
Und wenn ich mir damit hunderte oder tausende von loyalen AOC Spielern zum Gegner mache ist mir das auch scheiss-egal. Ihr wollt mit euerm Spiel Geld verdienen, und ich will für mein Geld die Leistung die ich erwarte. Ich habe meinen Teil eingehalten. Ihr nicht.
Wenn du der Meinung bist das es gerechtfertigt ist für einen Beta oder Shareware MMO-Klienten den Vollpreis zu verlangen dann soll das so sein. Aber nicht mehr von mir.
Ich habe eine Stinkwut, und vermutlich bin ich euch gegenüber sogar unfair. Aber ich WILL euch gegenüber unfair sein.
Allein in unserer Familie haben sich 4 Leute das Spiel gekauft, 2 davon sogar die CE (bei den beiden läufts noch weil die 6 Monate !!! im vorraus bezahlt haben. Und wir ALLE haben einen regelrechten Hass auf das Spiel und Funcom entwickelt. Ausser uns unser Geld wiederzugeben könnt ihr NICHTS aber auch garnichts tun, uns zu besänftigen.
Funcom, alle Produkte von Funcom und alle Mitarbeiter von Funcom sind für uns gestorben.


----------



## etmundi (1. Oktober 2008)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> Es war geplant die DX10 Version zum Launch herauszubringen, jedoch wurde ein paar Wochen vor Launch die Entscheidung getroffen



Namaste
somit wäre aber genug Zeit gewesen,  die entsprechenden Angaben auf der Spielebox zu ändern.


----------



## Asenerbe (1. Oktober 2008)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> Seit dem Launch hat sich einiges getan und Questlöcher, sowie Tonnen von Bugs (allen voran Abstürze, Memleaks, grey map bug usw..) wurden gefixed und ich weiß zwar nicht wann unser Marketing plant den alten Spielern ein Welcome Back zu bieten, aber ich denke einige werden positiv überrascht sein wie viel geschmeidiger Hyboria sich jetzt erleben lässt.




Das entbehrt nun ja schon einer gewissen Komik! Nach monatelangem "verarschen der Kundschaft" - Lügen, leeren Versprechungen usw. schiebt man den alten fetten Propagandaminster in Rente, und jezt wo die Kunden weg sind und es ruhig wird, muss man wohl wieder anfangen mit den blühensten Versprechen, wie toll das Spiel doch wieder werden würde....bla,bla,blub.
Kommt mir alles so bekannt vor.

Tja. Leider hat man vom "perfekten" Spiel bei Release, wie Gaute es nannte, schon im Mai wenig gesehen!

Wer einmal lügt....!!!




> s war geplant die DX10 Version zum Launch herauszubringen, jedoch wurde ein paar Wochen vor Launch die Entscheidung getroffen die Entwickler von der DX10 Version abzuziehen und sie vollständig auf den DX9 Renderer einzuschießen, damit dieser zum Launch eine anständige Performance liefert und weniger Fehler hat.



Jo ne danke. Alles klar. Hättet ihr mir früher sagen sollen das unter DX9 ne anständige Performance läuft und keine Fehler hat. Ihr hattet ja extra eure ganzen Entwickler dort....
War mein High End PC - in Raids ( von Keepschlachten reden wir erst garnicht ) wohl anderer Meinung!


----------



## Coup de grâce (1. Oktober 2008)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> Zu den anderen kann ich nur ganz persönlich sagen. Es geht hier doch nicht darum, welches MMORPG objektiv das bessere ist, denn diese Diskussion kann man nicht führen, da es unterschiedliche Geschmäcker gibt.



Entschuldige bitte, aber liest du die Posts hier und in euren off. Foren eigentlich nicht oder nur selektiv? In 99% aller Threads geht es eben _nicht _um Geschmäcklerisches, sondern um technische Klöpse wie instabiler Client oder verbugte Raidinstanzen oder teilweise fehlerhaftes Combosystem. Es geht daneben auch um die mehr als dilettanische Umsetzung von Handelssystem, Chatsystem, LFG-Tool, Suchfunktion etc. ppp. 

Ihr habt nicht nur bei der technischen Umsetzung auf ganzer Linie versagt, ihr habt nicht mal die Basics eines jeden Wald- und Wiesen-MMO hingekriegt.

Darüber hinaus ist es sicherlich _nicht _Geschmackssache, wenn die Leute das, was auf der Verpackung steht, auch im Spiel erwarten. Bei Release, versteht sich.

Und abschließend ist es auch _nicht _Geschmackssache, wenn es einen aufregt, als zahlender Kunde angelogen, bis zum Sanktnimmerleinstag vertröstet und für dumm verkauft zu werden.

Dass hier einige versuchen, "Aber Spiel X hat auch ..."-Nebelkerzen zu schmeißen sowie WAR- und WoW-Nebenkriegsschauplätze aufmachen, um von den Problemen in AoC abzulenken, dürfte dir als Funcom-Mitarbeiter doch eigentlich gelegen kommen, insofern verstehe ich nicht, warum du dich überhaupt dazu äußerst.


----------



## turrican (1. Oktober 2008)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Wofür macht ihr euch die arbeit denn? Laut den ganzen Fanbois hier war euer Spiel doch schon zum release total super!! Es gab Tonnen von Bugs? Questlöcher? Echt? Aber das Spiel sollte doch von Anfang an perfekt sein, deswegen hat Miss Ellie oder wie der heisst doch gesagt wurde der release verschoben.



Stimmt. Zitat:
Ellingsen: (lacht) Nichts ist schiefgelaufen. Wir hätten Age of Conan auf den Markt bringen können, absolut, und es wäre ein großartiges Spiel geworden. Aber wir wussten, dass die Konkurrenz auch nicht schläft, und wenn ein Spiel herauskommt, sollte es besser absolut perfekt sein [...] (lacht)
Erling Ellingsen
Product Manager 

Wir, die AoC negativ kritisieren, sind also alles Lügner!



> Ich habe tatsächlich viele releases mitgemacht, bei vielen ist auch einiges falsch gelaufen. Aber nur bei AOC habe ich wirklich das Gefühl das man mich absichtlich, wissentlich und willentlich mit einem Produkt abgezockt hat. Sicher, ich glaube euch sogar das ihr das beste gewollt habt.....am Anfang. Und ich WEISS das ich mit meiner Meinung da nicht alleine stehe.
> Ich weiss auch das ich mein Geld nicht wiederkriege, und solange ich mein Geld nicht wiederkriege werde ich meine Meinung zu diesem Spiel sagen.
> Überall, lautstark, und genauso unfair wie Funcom zu mir war. Ich werde nicht nett sein, ich werde noch nicht einmal freundlich zu denen sein die dieses Spiel verteidigen.
> Irgendwann muss auch mal gut sein mit den Spielen die nur als Beta oder sogar Alpha Version veröffentlicht werden.
> ...



/100% agree
Ich habe immerhin noch 33 euro wiederbekommen da ich einen Trottel gefunden habe der mein AoC gekauft hat. Trotzdem wurde ich min. um 50 euro BESCHISSEN!


----------



## Picoo (1. Oktober 2008)

> Ellingsen: (lacht) Nichts ist schiefgelaufen. Wir hätten Age of Conan auf den Markt bringen können, absolut, und es wäre ein großartiges Spiel geworden. Aber wir wussten, dass die Konkurrenz auch nicht schläft, und wenn ein Spiel herauskommt, sollte es besser absolut perfekt sein [...] (lacht)
> Erling Ellingsen
> Product Manager



Ach Waldgeist, der "Schönreden-Zug" ist spätestens seitdem euer Gaute Hosenflaute das Boot verlassen hat, abgefahren.
Tolle Entscheidung DX10 nicht reinzubringen... aber das hat nichts an der Performance geändert und schon garnicht am gesamten verkorksten Gameplay des Spiels.
Man wurde einfach nur dreist belogen und das "aber aber aber, da stand evtl. und das war in Klammern und unter Umständen war das ein Missverständnis" kann man sich einfach sparen...





> Seit dem Launch hat sich einiges getan und Questlöcher, sowie Tonnen von Bugs (allen voran Abstürze, Memleaks, grey map bug usw..) wurden gefixed und ich weiß zwar nicht wann unser Marketing plant den alten Spielern ein Welcome Back zu bieten, aber ich denke einige werden positiv überrascht sein wie viel geschmeidiger Hyboria sich jetzt erleben lässt.



Das Welcome-Back wird wohl dann irgendwann nächstes Jahr sein,dadurch dass mal was getan wird werden die Ansprüche auch nicht geringer. Das Spiel "Next-Gen-PVP-MMO" hat immer noch keinen PVP-Conent der reizen würde... 
Ich bin froh das ich aus dem AOC-Flopp noch mit +- 0€ rausgekommen und guck mir das Spiel nicht nochma freiwillig an.
Meiner Nerven habs ja nicht mal bis auf Stufe 80 ausgehalten...


Ich hatte wie unzählige Andere auch das Gefühl, dass ich als Kunde von FC einfach nur kackendreist belogen und abgezockt werde, denn aus den vielen großen Reden wurden immer leisere Wortlaute...und nicht mal als jedem klar war, dass alles das was Gaute angekündigt hat, einfach nur heiße Luft ist, hörte der Kerl auf und alle Moderatoren im Forum etc. brabbelten brav hinterher.
Wer einmal lügt dem glaubt man nicht...


----------



## Waldgeist (1. Oktober 2008)

Auch wenn ihr lieber flamed als wirklich zu lesen beantworte ich mal ein paar der Aussagen:

@etmundi: Nein eben nicht, da einige Wochen vor Launch die Box ja in Produktion geht und nochmals ein paar Wochen vorher der finale Entwurf abgesegnet wird und zu den Übersetzern geht usw... es gab einfach kein zurück mehr. Angekündigt wurde es aber sobald es klar war, dass wir es nicht mehr schaffen würden noch vor Launch. (auch das wird natürlich gerne totgeschwiegen von den Flamern)

@Coup de grâce: Natürlich geht es um technische Schnitzer, weil es einige technische Probleme gab, besonders Crashes. Diese sind behoben (FAKT) und die Crashstatistik zeigt einen Rückgang um inzwischen 99% seit den letzten beiden Updates, es ist nicht falsch zu sagen, wir haben den Client stabil bekommen. Auf DX10 bin ich schon eingegangen, du kannst weiterhin darauf rumreiten und ignorieren was ich sage, scheint dir ja Freude zu bereiten.

@Dentus: "Versprechen" wie dramatisch ihr das immer formuliert. Seit dem Junibrief wird nichts mehr versprochen oder sonstwie garantiert. Es wird immer klar gekennzeichnet, was wir versuchen und wie lange das möglicherweise dauern könnte. Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, wird auch klar gesagt das wir noch verschieben müssen (siehe PvP Update erster Teil) und wieso. Wenn du das SPiel schon vor dem Launch verfolgt hast, dann wirst du dich sicherlich noch an die Posts zum Liveclient erinnern, die um ein vielfaches positiver waren als die Betaposts, denn es wurde in den letzten Wochen vor Launch definitiv einiges geschafft, besonders was den Renderer betrifft. Das bedeutet nicht er war supertollperfekt, aber es war ein wirklich großer Sprung. Jeder der was anderes behauptet hat, mit Verlaub keine Ahnung.

@all: Seit Monaten behauptet keiner mehr alles wäre perfekt prima und es gäbe keine Probleme. Nur weil ihr das nicht lesen wollt/könnt braucht ihr nicht ständig behaupten es würde nur "gelogen" werden oder sonstwas. Der Brief vom Juni war ein wirklich unglücklicher Fehlgriff und die Versprechungen von Gaute konnte niemand in der kurzen Zeit erfüllen. Er hat nicht nur aus diesem Grund auch seinen Hut genommen.

Ich denke der Flamegrad hier im Thread ist inzwischen zu hoch, um noch auf einem normalen Niveau mitzudiskutieren, wenn Leute hier schon von Hass auf alle Angestellte bei Funcom sprechen... 

Schönen Abend noch.

PS: Kleiner Text für die Craftinghasser: http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=95579


----------



## Protek (1. Oktober 2008)

*Die Communitys der Neuzeit *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sind auch sehr anspruchsvoll und nicht pflegeleicht. Ich würd nie meinen Job mit einem der Mods in gewissen Foren tauschen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, ich vermisse(auch bei mir selbst) die guten alten Zeiten, in denen noch ein anderer Ton vorherrschte und ein gewisser gegenseitiger Respekt da war. Der Kampf des besseren Mmorpg ist eine endlose Sache, die Meinungen und Ansprüche gehen weit auseinander und das führt schliesslich zu diesen "Flame Wars". Früher wurde wenigstens noch über Inhalte geredet, heutzutage nur noch über Fehler, Bugs und wie schlecht/besser das *Spiel X im Gegensatz zu Spiel Y* ist.

Ich bin mittlerweile kein aktiver Spieler mehr von AoC, wir haben damals mit grosser Freude unsere Gildenstadt errichtet in unserer sehr kleinen Gilde. Nun kam es so, wie es halt kommen musste. Das Spiel bot für mich nach DaoC/langjährigem WoW mit mehreren Chars auf Pve/PvP und noch fast jedem anderen SinglePlayer Game, am Anfang wirklich das was ich mir erhofft hatte.
Natürlich wurde meine persönliche Stimmung durch die anfänglichen Lagspikes/+andere Fehler getrübt und erholte sich nach dem lvl 80 nicht mehr. Um wirklich Conan geniessen zu können braucht man TopMaschine von Pc. Das Spiel braucht aber auch noch etwas Zeit um dahin zu kommen, wo es hin muss.

Ich weiss nicht wie es euch geht, aber ich finde es nicht schlimm wenn man über die Fehler hinweist, solange es nicht gegen Personen und Mods geht. Das sind auch nur Menschen und machen ihre Arbeit. Besonders im Fall von Funcom war es wahrscheinlich ein Management Problem. Es fehlte wirklich ein Craig M. ein neuer Game Director der Ahnung von der Materie hat. Dieser ist nun da, und ich schöpfe Hoffnung. Vielleicht nicht für mich, aber für die aktiven Spieler.


WoW/WAR bieten mir nicht die Möglichkeit eine Gildenstadt zu haben. Ich bin guter Dinge das sie irgendwann die Gildenstädte zu interessanten Orten machen wo etwas abgeht. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.^^

Guten Feierabend

Protek


----------



## Lanatir (1. Oktober 2008)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> Auch wenn ihr lieber flamed als wirklich zu lesen beantworte ich mal ein paar der Aussagen:
> 
> @etmundi: Nein eben nicht, da einige Wochen vor Launch die Box ja in Produktion geht und nochmals ein paar Wochen vorher der finale Entwurf abgesegnet wird und zu den Übersetzern geht usw... es gab einfach kein zurück mehr. Angekündigt wurde es aber sobald es klar war, dass wir es nicht mehr schaffen würden noch vor Launch. (auch das wird natürlich gerne totgeschwiegen von den Flamern)


Kleiner aufkleber auf die box, fertig. Aber bescheissen ist halt leichter. Und jetzt erzähl nix von Kosten.


Waldgeist schrieb:


> @Dentus: "Versprechen" wie dramatisch ihr das immer formuliert. Seit dem Junibrief wird nichts mehr versprochen oder sonstwie garantiert. Es wird immer klar gekennzeichnet, was wir versuchen und wie lange das möglicherweise dauern könnte. Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, wird auch klar gesagt das wir noch verschieben müssen (siehe PvP Update erster Teil) und wieso. Wenn du das SPiel schon vor dem Launch verfolgt hast, dann wirst du dich sicherlich noch an die Posts zum Liveclient erinnern, die um ein vielfaches positiver waren als die Betaposts, denn es wurde in den letzten Wochen vor Launch definitiv einiges geschafft, besonders was den Renderer betrifft. Das bedeutet nicht er war supertollperfekt, aber es war ein wirklich großer Sprung. Jeder der was anderes behauptet hat, mit Verlaub keine Ahnung.


Erstens müsst ihr garnicht 'versprechen' ein funktionierendes Spiel zu veröffentlichen, es ist allein schon verkaufsethische Pflicht so ein Beta-Machwerk nicht zu veröffentlichen.
Und WIR sind dramatisch weil bei euch eben etwas zu oft und zu viel Scheiss geredet wurde.


Waldgeist schrieb:


> Ich denke der Flamegrad hier im Thread ist inzwischen zu hoch, um noch auf einem normalen Niveau mitzudiskutieren, wenn Leute hier schon von Hass auf alle Angestellte bei Funcom sprechen...



Da hinten ist die Tür. Tschüss


Waldgeist schrieb:


> PS: Kleiner Text für die Craftinghasser: http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=95579


Und hör endlich auf dieses Forum zu Werbezwecken zu misbrauchen.


----------



## Dentus (1. Oktober 2008)

Naja Waldgeist...geflamet habe ich nicht, sondern dir versucht zu vermitteln warum ich entäuscht bin und ich habe sogar den Bogen zu dir geschlagen. Natürlich hast du mit vielem Recht und ich kann auch verstehen das du deine Arbeit machst, aber ich lasse mir nicht sagen das ich eure Firma "flame", wenn ich das gar nicht tue.

Ich hab schon viele MMO's gespielt, viele waren Mist, viele waren toll...und immer sag ich meine Meinung dazu.

Ich sagte dir, wenn ihr alte Spieler die verschwunden sind wiederhaben wollt....solltet ihr ehrlich werden, wenn deine Ehrlichkeit so aussieht das du Leute die entäuscht sind als unsachliche Flamer hinstellst...alles klar...dann hau ich hier jetzt auch ab, Warhammer ist übrigens auch nicht bugfrei, aber es ist alles drinne was angekündigt wurde!

Tschö...ich habs probiert und gelernt von eurer Firma nichts zu mehr kaufen. Ich ess auch kein Döner mehr hier im Ort...da war die Qualität auch miserabel.


----------



## Danj2008 (1. Oktober 2008)

Hatte Age of Conan auch Geockt anfangs war et noch Geil dachte super wow alternative nach her bemerkte ich abe rimmer mehr wass mir net gefiehl der chat war  net gud gemacht bin eigentlich wow spieler statt flüstern musste dem sein namen schreiben Tell undsw  echt nervig .
Dann schrieb man einen an  da bekam man sofort ne unfreundliche antwort  , oder verschiedene instanzierte bereiche waren nervig .
Story machte anfangs spass doch dann gings berg ab  . allso anfangs fand ich et geil habe aber dann nahc den 3 monaten aufghort war kein reiz am spiel .
Die dies mögen können et spielen hab nix gegen dass spiel aber ich würde es nur noch alss Free mmopg spielen aber net mehr bezahlen fuer dass soviel iset mir net wert .


----------



## Fr3ak3r (1. Oktober 2008)

Protek schrieb:


> *Die Communitys der Neuzeit *
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




sehr gut geschrieben, stimme dir voll und ganz zu.


----------



## Thunderstorm (1. Oktober 2008)

Also,zu den Leuten die sagen,dass man bei AoC grinden muss,dann amcht doch einfach ALLE Quest in jedem Gebiet,d.h. auch in den anch 20er Gebieten von den 3 Rassen(ka wie die heißen,hab auch wieder aufgehört,zock wieder lotro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) aber man bekommt immer Erfahrung für die. Wenn man alle macht,wird man sicherlioch keine Probleme mit grinden haben...


----------



## etmundi (1. Oktober 2008)

Bujwal schrieb:


> p.s der forum ist für aoc spieler und nicht für die die es nicht leiden können!



Hier antworten aber ehemalige Spieler, die von AoC enttäuscht sind bzw. sich von Funcom getäuscht
fühlen.
Ob man ein Spiel leiden kann oder nicht ist reine Geschmackssache.


----------



## OldboyX (1. Oktober 2008)

Also ich finde das Spiel läuft ganz anständig jetzt, obwohl in vielen Gebieten immer noch die Grafik / Performance Relation sehr mager ist. Auch an vielen anderen Ecken wurde verbessert usw. und das Mem-Leak ist wirklich weg. 

Entschuldigt das den vermurksten Launch? Nein
Geld zurück? Nein
Zwingt euch jemand wieder zu spielen? Nein

Jeder hat schon öfter ein Produkt gekauft, welches nicht seinen Vorstellungen entsprochen hat und ist darauf sitzen geblieben. Direkt von Hass zu sprechen finde ich auch ziemlich arg ehrlich gesagt.

Age of Conan wird wohl eher ein Nischen-MMO werden  (den Spielern kann das egal sein, Funcoms Finanz-Abteilung wird das nicht sehr willkommen sein) und Schuld daran ist ohne Zweifel das "viel zu frühe" Release und die Lügen die es lange begleitet haben (siehe Vanguard:  dort hat man es geschafft massive dupe-bugs  so lange totzuschweigen bis die Wirtschaft auf allen Servern komplett im Arsch war).

Theoretisch könnte AoC noch die Kurve kriegen und an Spielerzahlen im Launch-Bereich anschließen, aber folgendes ist das Problem von einem unfertigen Release:

-sehr viele bugs
-sehr wenig content
-fehlende features

Folgen:

-Leute sind sehr schnell auf 80, haben alles schnell "durch" und "gesehen" und müssen dringend bei der Stange gehalten werden (erstmal sollte man versuchen keine Abbonenten zu verlieren, bevor man neue dazugewinnt) > Entwicklungskosten und Personal um Content dazuzubringen
-Fehlende Features nachliefern
-etc. etc.

Alles das unter dem Aspekt, dass die Server schon live sind GMs etc. arbeiten müssten. Tickets usw.

Es wird einfach alles zu viel und meist leidet dann der bestehende Content und die "polished" experience gibt es einfach überhaupt nicht, weil bestehenden Content zu perfektionieren, der doch "eh irgendwie funktioniert" ist ganz unten auf der Liste. Sachen verzögern sich - werden gestrichen - usw.

Ich wünsch dem Spiel alles Gute, doch der Erfolg den alle erhofft hatten (und durch die überschwänglichen Reden einiger Funcom Mitarbeiter hatte man auch das Gefühl, dass vor allem Funcom sich den großen Erfolg erhofft) wird bei dem Spiel wohl nicht mehr eintreten, da der Markt sehr schnell dichter wird > demnächst Darkfall, The Chronicles of Spellborn, Aion, usw.  Es gibt schon sehr viele gute MMOs und es kommen laufend neue dazu.


----------



## hoti82 (2. Oktober 2008)

voll in die falle getappt aoc sieht am anfang gut aus und die ersten paar lvl gehen schnell aber am ende bricht ab 80 die quest not ein kaum zurverfügung stehende quests etc .

Des weiteren reichen 4 stunden nicht um zu entscheiden das das game gut is ich spiele nun fast 2 wochen warhammer und muss sagen warhammer macht bei weitem mehr spass als aoc was ich beim nem bruder rund 1 woche angezockt hab 4 stunden ich lach mich schlapp junge mal  so nen ausage kannste treffen wenn du mit dem game an die 2 wochen verbracht hast aber nüd nach 4 stunden.


bei aoc war nicht das entwicklungs studio schuld sonder der publischer der drauf gedrängt hat das game ende mai  zu releasen ich denke den termin auf herbst zu legen wäre besser gewesen. und es wäre nicht so eingebrochen.

Für mich war auch die beta phase bei aoc extrem kurz selbst warhammer hat nun fast 1 Jahr beta hintersich um den großteil der fehler auszumerzen bei aoc waren das grade mal 3-4 monate. einfach zu wenig. vielleicht genug für ein free mmo. aber doch nicht für ein mmo wo ich zahlen soll.

bei warhammer is nur noch kleinkram nachzubessern nicht wie bei aoc das halbe game auf vodermann zu bringen. 

am besten spiele aoc noch 2-3 wochen und gib dann eine erneute meinung über das game ab. 4 Tage sind einfach zu kurz um eine fundierte meinung abzugeben.

Ich bin ein mmo freak und mus sagen grafik is nüd alles . selbst ein gratis mmo wie Domo oder florensia kann begeistern. auch wenn die grafik nüd so dolle is wie bei aoc. selbst warhammer sieht in meinen augen genial aus und macht irre fun.

Mfg

Hoti

Ps mein avatar is aus domo


----------



## Favorit (2. Oktober 2008)

Zum Thema Encontent... es gab in WoW mal eine Zeit da gab es noch nicht mal Battlegrounds, ein Ehresystem und PVP Belohnungen gab es auch nicht. UBRS war damals Encontent, noch nicht mal Düsterbruch war ins Spiel implementiert und von MC wage ich erst gar nicht zu reden. Epics? Nur ein paar Worlddrops! Spielabstürze und Bugs waren genauso an der Tagesordnung wie ständige Serverdowns- und Wartungen. 

WoW wie es heute ist hat einen langen Weg hinter sich, fast 4 Jahre um genau zu sein. Stückenweiße wurde alles implementiert und verbessert, alle paar Wochen oder Monate gab es einen neuen Patch. Das Spiel hat sich entwickelt, musste sich erst entwickeln - so wie es jedes Spiel in diesem Genre muss.

So und jetzt ihr ganzen Weiner da draußen, sagt mir doch mal, wie lange ist AoC schon auf dem Markt?

Noch keine 5 Monate!!

Ihr seit einfach lächerlich, durch und durch lächerlich. Nicht Funcom macht das Spiel kaputt sondern ihr! Mit eurem ständigen rumgetrample und rumgenörgle - AoC ist ja sowas von mies! Tja, die Massen sind halt mittlerweile abgespeist und verwöhnt durch WoW...

Tut was ihr nicht lassen könnt und geht wieder WoW spielen. Aber hört auf ein so großartiges Spiel wie Age of Conan, in dem noch so massig Potenzial steckt, tot zu reden.


----------



## Qwalle (2. Oktober 2008)

Healorx schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffed-Community,
> 
> seit Wochen stand bei mir die Frage im Raum: "Was lohnt sich für mich? AoC oder WAR?"
> Jeden Tag habe ich mir auf buffed die Foren durchgelesen, hunderte gameplay videos im Internet gesehen,Freunde befragt usw. !
> ...




komm mal aus der tutorialphase raus - da is ende mit schönen quests und alles vertont etc ^^

das is doch einer der gründe, warum die leute sich hier so aufgeregt haben... das spielen NACH lvl 20   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber das weisst du sicher selbst, denn schließlich hast du ja stundenlang infos über das game gesammelt und hier fleißig die foren verfolgt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merkandral (2. Oktober 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Ohja, das macht Sinn! Wenn mir ein Produkt, egal was es jetzt ist, nicht gefällt soll ich gefälligst mein Maul halten damit es besser wird, oder wie? Bei so einer Logik frag ich mich grade "hau ich mir selber eins inne Schnauze, Renn ich mit dem Kopp gegen eine Wand, oder fress ich lieber meine Zehennägel?"
> 
> Deine Ansicht ist also das FC das Spiel von sich aus verbessert bis es vielleicht irgendwann mal läuft? Das ist doch wohl nicht Dein Ernst, oder?
> 
> ...




absolut richtig, Du hast mir die Worte von der Zunge gerollt.......


----------



## Pacster (2. Oktober 2008)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Kleiner aufkleber auf die box, fertig. Aber bescheissen ist halt leichter. Und jetzt erzähl nix von Kosten.




Volltreffer versenkt. Ein fetter roter Aufkleber "DX10 noch nicht verfügbar" lädt nicht zum Kaufen ein. Da hat Funcom sich bewusst entschieden die Leute im Laden zu täuschen denn nicht jeder liest Funcom-Newsletter.


*Seit dem Junibrief wird nichts mehr versprochen oder sonstwie garantiert.*
* Seit Monaten behauptet keiner mehr alles wäre perfekt prima und es gäbe keine Probleme*

Also seit 1 million Käufer verarscht wurden und den Leuten klar ist das Funcom-Versprechen eh nichts wert sind? Nobler Zug von euch...;-)


----------



## Sorzzara (2. Oktober 2008)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> Auch *wenn ihr lieber flamed als wirklich zu lesen* beantworte ich mal ein paar der Aussagen:
> 
> @etmundi: Nein eben nicht, da einige Wochen vor Launch die Box ja in Produktion geht und nochmals ein paar Wochen vorher der finale Entwurf abgesegnet wird und zu den Übersetzern geht usw... es gab einfach kein zurück mehr. Angekündigt wurde es aber sobald es klar war, dass wir es nicht mehr schaffen würden noch vor Launch. (*auch das wird natürlich gerne totgeschwiegen von den Flamern*)
> 
> ...



Alle fett markierten Bereiche stellen nichts mehr und nichts weniger als direkte Angriffe gegen die anwesende Community, welche sich zu Recht von Funcoms Aktionen verschaukelt vorkommt, und verdammt nochmal das RECHT hat, ihren Ärger auszusprechen dar. Ich weiss nicht was man bei FC unter einem Communitymanager versteht Waldgeist, aber eines weiss ich:
Einen Typen der schon in seinem Avatar stolz den CM Button kleben hat und der Leute die berechtigte Kritik an einem Spiel üben, auf einem Niveau wie du es hier tust, flamt, würde die Geschäftsleitung bei GOA so derartig schnell feuern, dass er von der Tür aus den direkten weg in einen Geostationären Orbit nimmt. 
Ich war bei der grossen "Serverdown Blizzardfail" - Bannwelle und der "Free Phoenig NOW" - Bannwelle im Blizzardforum dabei, habe die 2 Grossen Palaflameattacken mitgemacht, und selber einen Ban bei der "Madmortem läuft besch****" Welle kassiert. In allen Fällen haben CMs und Forenmitarbeiter harsche Töne anschlagen MÜSSEN...aber so ein niedriges Niveau wie du es hier veranschlagst, ist mir von einem offiziellen Mitarbeiter einer Spielefirma noch niemals untergekommen (Und glaub mir, wir haben den kleinen Robot gehasst dafür, dass er Phoenig aus dem Hexerforum geschmissen hat)

Ich finde es WIRKLICH ARMSELIG dass du glaubst zu solchen Mitteln greifen zu müssen, um deinen Brötchengeber zu verteidigen...andererseits ist das mal eine der wenigen ehrlichen Reaktionen zu dem Thema...denn es zeigt in aller Deutlichkeit, wie "Wichtig" euch eure Spieler, ihre Meinungen und Feedbacks sind. Ist dir und deinen verehrten Mitarbeitern/Meetingkollegen eigentlich klar, dass genau die Leute, die du hier flamst eigentlich das Feedback geben, auf dass ihr bei FC ... nach eigener Aussage ... so gerne hört und reagiert?

Wenn ihr es nicht nur beim Lippenbekenntnis bleiben lassen würdet, sondern euch die Feedbacks wirklich interessieren würden, dann hättet ihr jetzt nicht die Probleme. Natürlich, wenn man das Feedback nur selektiv gelten lässt (Sprich nur die Meinungen von Leuten die selbst konsequent jedes Problem ignorieren, und euch niemals im Klartext sagen was Sache ist) kommt man sich natürlich geflamt vor, wenn man mal ausserhalb des eigenen Forums, wo negative Meinungen ja nicht als Feedback ausgewertet, sondern von Forenpolizisten gelöscht/gebannt werden, in der wirklichen Welt freie Meinungen liest.

Übrigens, dir ist ja hoffentlich klar, dass du als CM für uns die offizielle Firmenlinie verkörperst/vertrittst. Wenn diese nun lautet: Kritiker werden zu Flamern abgestempelt, und auf niedrigstem Niveau diffamiert und geflamt, und dass noch dazu in einem offenem Diskussionsforum, wo wir nicht mal eben mit ein paar Closes und Bans alles unter den Teppich kehren können, dann prophezeihe ich AoC, dass es nicht mehr lange existieren wird.


----------



## Nimophelio (2. Oktober 2008)

Also mindestens 3 von denn Leuten die hier im Thread schon gepostet haben haben mehr als einen 80er
Ich finde es schwachsinnig das du meinst nach 4 mikrigen Stunden über ein Spiel urteilen zu können.
Und wenn du auf niemanden hörst biste selbst Schuld das du deine 50€ für Müll los bist.


----------



## Niko78 (2. Oktober 2008)

@ Waldgeist

Lass es einfach sein und beschränk dich auf das offizielle Forum. Hier hast du eh keinen Meter mehr und es ist auch nicht verwunderlich nach alldem, was sich Funcom bis dato geleistet hat.
AoC könnte vielleicht noch irgendwann irgendwie ein Game werden welches man zocken möchte, aber bis dahin rinnt noch viel Wasser den Bach runter und ist dann auch die Frage ob sich überhaupt noch jemand dafür interessiert.
Man punktet wenn man neu Online geht oder man hat die Überfuhr verpasst, so ist es halt mal in der heutigen Zeit.
Wenn ihr neue Leute wollt dann steigt mal von eurem hohen Ross runter und macht die Monatsgebühr billiger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Niemand verlangt 15 Euronen und kaum einer will soviel für was bezahlen, was einen schlechten Ruf hat.


----------



## corpescrust (2. Oktober 2008)

Ein vernünftiges Wiedereinstiegs-Angebot könnte auch nicht schaden !

Einfach mal ein bisschen guten Willen zeigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ogum (2. Oktober 2008)

Zitat Nimophelio: ""Also mindestens 3 von denn Leuten die hier im Thread schon gepostet haben haben mehr als einen 80er"".....

""Und wenn du auf niemanden hörst biste selbst Schuld das du deine 50€ für Müll""




Mein Char ist 75 und mir macht das game spass!
Wie kann es sein, wenn jemand das game angeblich für "Müll" hält und sich betrogen fühlt, dass er mehr als einen 80er hat? Wo steckt da die Logik?

Wälzt er sich freiwillig wochenlang, oder wohl eher monatelang im Müll?

So wie ihr hier rumheult passt ihr einfach nicht in die Welt von Conan; geht besser zu einem Spiel ab Zwölf, so und jetzt weiter: 

MIMIMIMIMI


----------



## Lanatir (2. Oktober 2008)

Hmm. Hier verschwinden ja grad meterweise postings aus dem thread. Bin ja mal gespannt welche, und mit welcher Begründung.


----------



## mmm79 (2. Oktober 2008)

hm, mein post stand vorher auf Seite 8


----------



## Stutenandy (2. Oktober 2008)

Das Spiel wird hier ja dermassen zerissen das einem angst und bange wird. Bin selbst ein damals enttäuschter AoC Spieler - Freimonat zum Release gespielt und dann gekündigt, weil es einfach damals zu unfertig war. Jedoch erlaube ich mir keinesfalls eine Meinung zum jetzigen Stand des Spieles, nachdem ich es 4 Monate nicht mehr gespielt hab.

Wie viele von den Zerreissern spielen denn nun wirklich noch aktiv AoC und können sich objektiv eine Meinung über das Spiel erlauben ?


----------



## -Kaleb- (2. Oktober 2008)

corpescrust schrieb:


> @Sorzzara
> 
> Ist das die Community die Waldgeist angegriffen haben soll  ?



was, hier postet auch noch der Waldgeist?

aber wieso sollte den jemand Angreifen wollen, der ist doch auch nicht mehr als ein Übersetzer für die Offizielle Propaganda seitens Fun Com...
mag ja sein das er etwas heuchlerisch rüberkommt aber hey, es ist nunmal sein Job da gehört gute Miene zum bösen Spiel dazu sonst muss er schon gehen bevor er selbst was neues gefunden hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wirklich zu flamen sind die welche FunCom für ihren Nepp belohnen und daran glauben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (2. Oktober 2008)

So endlich fertig. Ein paar Usern wird aufgefallen sein, dass möglicherweise auch ihre Postings der Schere zum Opfer gefallen sind. Ich habe mich, wenn auch etwas spät, dazu entschlossen, die gröbsten Schnitzer und verbalen Ausrutscher aus dem Thread zu entfernen. Es wurde schon mehrfach angedeutet, dass das Niveau unter ein Level gerutscht ist, dass vernünftiges Diskutieren nicht mehr zulässt. Aus diesem Grund habe ich schweres Offtopic und haltloses Flamen, sowie vernünftige Antwort dazu ebenfalls entfernt, da sie nach Löschen des Ursprungsbeitrages ohne Bezug dastanden.

Ich hoffe diese Maßnahme trifft auf allgemeines Wohlwollen, dass jetzt wieder etwas neutraler und objektiver gestritten werden kann. Bei möglichen Beschwerden stehe ich mittels PM zur Verfügung.

Nox


----------



## etmundi (2. Oktober 2008)

ogum schrieb:


> Wie kann es sein, wenn jemand das game angeblich für "Müll" hält und sich betrogen fühlt, dass er mehr als einen 80er hat? Wo steckt da die Logik?



Ganz einfach

Verdammt viele hatten sich auf dem Weg durch die ersten 20 Level dafür
entschieden, sich ein 3Monats-Abo zu holen und ihr Abo dann einfach abgespielt.
Immer in der Hoffnung, daß Funnycom endlich vernünftige Patches rausbringt.


----------



## Asenerbe (2. Oktober 2008)

ogum schrieb:


> Mein Char ist 75 und mir macht das game spass!
> Wie kann es sein, wenn jemand das game angeblich für "Müll" hält und sich betrogen fühlt, dass er mehr als einen 80er hat? Wo steckt da die Logik?



Vielleicht weil man dem Spiel noch ne Chance geben will, und noch eine, und noch etwas auf die Lügen von FC "reinfällt".
Beim einen dauerts 1 Monat bis er weg is, beim andren 4 oder 5 Monate. Gibt jetzt noch genug Leute die seit Release spielen, aber da sich wirklich nur tröpfchenweise etwas tut, nun erst die Schnazue vollhaben, und kündigen wollen.
Lies einfach das offi Forum.
Aber schön das du deine Denkweise als die einzig logische ansiehst! 



> So wie ihr hier rumheult passt ihr einfach nicht in die Welt von Conan; geht besser zu einem Spiel ab Zwölf, so und jetzt weiter:
> MIMIMIMIMI



Mit deinem Niveau ist das dann wohl ein typisches Eigentor!



Stutenandy schrieb:


> Das Spiel wird hier ja dermassen zerissen das einem angst und bange wird. Bin selbst ein damals enttäuschter AoC Spieler - Freimonat zum Release gespielt und dann gekündigt, weil es einfach damals zu unfertig war. Jedoch erlaube ich mir keinesfalls eine Meinung zum jetzigen Stand des Spieles, nachdem ich es 4 Monate nicht mehr gespielt hab.
> 
> Wie viele von den Zerreissern spielen denn nun wirklich noch aktiv AoC und können sich objektiv eine Meinung über das Spiel erlauben ?



Bitte lies doch einfach im offi Forum!
Da wird heute noch über Bugs in Raids diskutiert, beim craften usw. die ich schon im Juni - Juli hatte!

Obwohl dort fleißig zensiert wird, findet man genug Themen wo man noch deutlich sehen kann was da so abgeht.
Ein Thema zu den "tollen" Raids, und der Unfähigkeit seitens FC diese in den Griff zu bekommen habe ich weiter vorne verlinkt.


@edit

Hier ein Thema im offi Forum als Beispiel:
http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=94589

Also lügt hier bitte nicht das blau vom Himmel das sich soviel getan hat.
Das Raiden war im Juni - Juli ein Desaster, und ist es auch heute noch! 
5 Monate (!!) nach Release schaffen sie es noch immer nicht ihre kleinen Raidinis, ( sind im Verhältnis zu andren Games ja teilweise lächerlich klein, was jetzt nicht schlimm ist.. ) von denen es dazu nur ne Handvoll gibt, auf einen funktionierenden Level zu bringen!


----------



## ogum (2. Oktober 2008)

etmundy:   ^^Ganz einfach

     Verdammt viele hatten sich auf dem Weg durch die ersten 20 Level dafür
     entschieden, sich ein 3Monats-Abo zu holen und ihr Abo dann einfach abgespielt.
     Immer in der Hoffnung, daß Funnycom endlich vernünftige Patches rausbringt.^^


Ich verstehs trotzdem nicht. 
Selbst wenn ich nach einem sehr guten ersten Eindruck ein 3 Monatsabbo abschließen würde und ich merke dann aber, dass es eine absolute Zumutung und nahezu unspielbar ist, wie es ja am Anfang wirklich gewesen sein kann, dann muß ich doch nicht 100e von Stunden das Spiel spielen, nur weil ich dafür bezahlt habe.
Also wenn jemand soviel Zeit in aoc investiert, und dann schreibt es is müll... usw und dann Fehler aufzählt die schon lange weggepatcht wurden dann verstehe ich das einfach nicht.

Wenn du dir einen Shooter kaufst hast auch gerade mal 8 Stunden Spielzeit, dann vielleicht noch par maps für multiplayer und das auch für 50€. 
Also so schlecht war dann das Preis Leistungsverhältnis doch nicht.

Na ja mit den großspurigen Ankündigungen und Gehype, das ist natürlich ein anderes Thema.


----------



## MoeMT384 (2. Oktober 2008)

Healorx schrieb:


> [...]
> *Obwohl* ich nur die Deutsche Version des Spiels habe (*was bedeutet man kann keine gliedmaßen abschneiden*), *hat mich das Spiel sehr positiv überrascht.*[...]



Ich muss zugeben, ich hab gut gelacht.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Man könnte fast den Eindruck haben, als gehöre es zwingend zu einem guten Spiel, diverse Körperteile gewaltsam entfernen zu können ;-)

MfG
Moe


----------



## Ομιγρον (2. Oktober 2008)

Bitte nicht mehr aus anderen Threads eure Beiträge makieren, kopieren und  in diesen einfügen. Das Thema ist durch. 

Der Thread-Ersteller hat sich schon längst aus dem Staub gemacht. Solche Threads machen prinzipiell keinen Sinn, da sich immer wieder die gleichen finden um sich hier im Forum profilieren zu können, scheint so als täte es gut ein bisschen Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen. Dieses Forum sollte von AoC Spielern genutzt werden und nicht eine Basis für solche ausgearteten Threads geben. Eine vernünftige Disskusion ist kaum möglich.

*
Deswegen bitte ich einen Moderator diesen Thread zu schließen. 
*


MfG Omicron


----------



## Protek (2. Oktober 2008)

&#927;&#956;&#953;&#947;&#961;&# schrieb:


> Bitte nicht mehr aus anderen Threads eure Beiträge makieren, kopieren und  in diesen einfügen. Das Thema ist durch.
> 
> Der Thread-Ersteller hat sich schon längst aus dem Staub gemacht. Solche Threads machen prinzipiell keinen Sinn, da sich immer wieder die gleichen finden um sich hier im Forum profilieren zu können, scheint so als täte es gut ein bisschen Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen. Dieses Forum sollte von AoC Spielern genutzt werden und nicht eine Basis für solche ausgearteten Threads geben. Eine vernünftige Disskusion ist kaum möglich.
> 
> ...



PS: Funcom schmeisst auch Erling Ellingson raus! Der lügt uns auch schon Monate an, gerade aktuell wieder der gleiche Shit wie an der GC, genau der gleiche Crap wird nochmals vorgestellt in nem aktuellen Video ^^ omg

Erling ist doch nicht mehr glaubwürdig, der erinnert mich noch an die schlechten Zeiten. Auf Mmorpg.com seit ca. dem 15.9 erzählt ....

Er kann zwar eigentlich nichts dafür, aber dem glaubt doch keiner mehr?!


----------



## Ομιγρον (2. Oktober 2008)

Protek schrieb:


> PS: Funcom schmeisst auch Erling Ellingson raus! Der lügt uns auch schon Monate an, gerade aktuell wieder der gleiche Shit wie an der GC, genau der gleiche Crap wird nochmals vorgestellt in nem aktuellen Video ^^ omg
> 
> Erling ist doch nicht mehr glaubwürdig, der erinnert mich noch an die schlechten Zeiten.




PS:

Bitte nicht mehr aus anderen Threads eure Beiträge makieren, kopieren und in diesen einfügen. Das Thema ist durch.

Der Thread-Ersteller hat sich schon längst aus dem Staub gemacht. Solche Threads machen prinzipiell keinen Sinn, da sich immer wieder die gleichen finden um sich hier im Forum profilieren zu können, scheint so als täte es gut ein bisschen Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen. Dieses Forum sollte von AoC Spielern genutzt werden und nicht eine Basis für solche ausgearteten Threads geben. Eine vernünftige Disskusion ist kaum möglich.


Deswegen bitte ich einen Moderator diesen Thread zu schließen.



MfG Omicron 



....Ich glaube ich habe die Kopierfunktion gefunden, recht nützlich...


----------



## Asenerbe (2. Oktober 2008)

&#927;&#956;&#953;&#947;&#961;&# schrieb:


> Bitte nicht mehr aus anderen Threads eure Beiträge makieren, kopieren und  in diesen einfügen. Das Thema ist durch.
> 
> Der Thread-Ersteller hat sich schon längst aus dem Staub gemacht. Solche Threads machen prinzipiell keinen Sinn, da sich immer wieder die gleichen finden um sich hier im Forum profilieren zu können, scheint so als täte es gut ein bisschen Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen. Dieses Forum sollte von AoC Spielern genutzt werden und nicht eine Basis für solche ausgearteten Threads geben. Eine vernünftige Disskusion ist kaum möglich.
> 
> ...




Der einzige der sich hier für ziemlich wichtig hält im Moment, bist wohl nur DU!
Was geht es dich an ob dieses Thema offen ist oder nicht?
Wenns dich stört dann lies es nicht!

Hier den Möchtegern-Mod spielen, und um Schliessung rufen, ist ziemlich lächerlich.
Die Mods wissen glaub ich ganz gut allein was sie schliessen und was nicht.

Da brauchts keine selbternannte Forumpolizei....!


----------



## Lanatir (2. Oktober 2008)

&#927;&#956;&#953;&#947;&#961;&# schrieb:


> PS:
> 
> Bitte nicht mehr aus anderen Threads eure Beiträge makieren, kopieren und in diesen einfügen. Das Thema ist durch.
> 
> ...


Was glaubst du eigentlich wer du bist hier die Forumspolizei zu spielen.
Stasi-Hintergrund in der Familie?

Wenn du hier Dinge lesen musst die dir nicht passen: Da hinten ist die Tür.
Solange sich die Poster hier an die Regeln halten bist DU der letzte der Ihnen den Mund zu verbieten hat.
Oder willste dich damit beim Forumsgeheimdienst von Failcom bewerben?
Klappt nicht, selbst die machen das noch geschickter als du.


----------



## dorg (2. Oktober 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Ganz einfach
> 
> Verdammt viele hatten sich auf dem Weg durch die ersten 20 Level dafür
> entschieden, sich ein 3Monats-Abo zu holen und ihr Abo dann einfach abgespielt.
> Immer in der Hoffnung, daß Funnycom endlich vernünftige Patches rausbringt.




welcher halbwegs vernünftiger mensch spielt 3 monate lang ein spiel das er für müll hält in jeder freien minute damit er mehr als einen 80er char schafft???
ich bin jetzt auf lvl 75, das spiel hat bugs, hat fehler. es gehört noch einiges gemacht. ja. aber mir macht es spaß! und werd dabei bleiben. 
schade ist das es extrem viele leute gibt die AoC bei jeder sich bietenden gelegenheit runtermachen und nur darüber sudern. ABER sie spielen dennoch jede freie minute, gaken die leute die spaß dran haben und versuchen jeden den spaß dran zu versauen!!

wer das spiel für müll hält soll doch endlich seinen account kündigen in die in ruhe lassen die spaß dran haben! das ständige gesudere wird langweilig.


----------



## Ομιγρον (2. Oktober 2008)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Was glaubst du eigentlich wer du bist hier die Forumspolizei zu spielen.
> Stasi-Hintergrund in der Familie?
> 
> Wenn du hier Dinge lesen musst die dir nicht passen: Da hinten ist die Tür.
> ...




*Eine Bitte ist kein Befehl. * Auf den Rest gehe ich nicht ein. Es tut mir leid, aber es ist nicht wirklich der Rede wert, musst dir leider einen anderen Spielkamaraden suchen, der sich davon auch angesprochen fühlt.

-------------------------------

PS:

*Bitte* nicht mehr aus anderen Threads eure Beiträge makieren, kopieren und in diesen einfügen. Das Thema ist durch.

Der Thread-Ersteller hat sich schon längst aus dem Staub gemacht. Solche Threads machen prinzipiell keinen Sinn, da sich immer wieder die gleichen finden um sich hier im Forum profilieren zu können, scheint so als täte es gut ein bisschen Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen. Dieses Forum sollte von AoC Spielern genutzt werden und nicht eine Basis für solche ausgearteten Threads geben. Eine vernünftige Disskusion ist kaum möglich.


Deswegen *bitte* ich einen Moderator diesen Thread zu schließen.



MfG Omicron

----------------------------------

....Ich glaube ich habe die Kopierfunktion gefunden, recht nützlich...*ups schon wieder*...das mit dem kopieren und einfügen habe ich schon ziemlich gut in den Griff bekommen, habe ich jetzt das Recht in diesen Forum zu posten? Bin ich jetzt offizieller "Buffed-Forum-Flamer" gehör ich nun zu euch, das ist doch mittlerweile mehr als Beweis genug, oder nicht?
Ich bemühe mich wirklich!


----------



## Taynted (2. Oktober 2008)

omg omicron... kindisch inc? 

die mods brauchen glaub keinen der ihnen mitteilt wann sie was zu closen haben. besonders ned bei dem thread hier wo ich so das gefühl hab das mindestens 1 mod immer mitliest.


----------



## Noxiel (2. Oktober 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Ach Gottchen. Hat Waldgeist solange gebettelt bis die Schere zur Hilfe geholt wird? Lächerlich, im Ernst.



Tatsächlich haben sich lediglich und wie schon desöfteren einige User dermaßen daneben benommen, dass ich nur schuldbewußt den Blick senken konnte und die Schere zum Einsatz gebracht habe. Das einzig Lächerliche ist das Schreibverhalten einiger Leute hier im Forum.


----------



## etmundi (2. Oktober 2008)

dorg schrieb:


> welcher halbwegs vernünftiger mensch spielt 3 monate lang ein spiel das er für müll hält in jeder freien minute damit er mehr als einen 80er char schafft???



Hab ich doch geschrieben. Sie hatten halt noch Hoffnung.


----------



## Amarant (2. Oktober 2008)

Bis auf den Memory Bug, der inzwischen absolut gar nicht mehr vorkommt (bei mir zumindest), 2! Quests die ich nicht beenden konnte (Pyramiden, ist auch gefixt), und man abundzu den stance-Wechsel 2 mal anklicken, muss spiel ich seit dem ersten Tag ohne irgendwas von Bugs zu merken. Ich bin jetzt Lv 63 (Eroberer) und weis nicht von was die Leute alle reden, sorry. Allerdings spiele ich auf einem PVE Server, alles andere kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Meiner Meinung nach wird von den Leuten viel zu viel hochgeschaukelt. Der eine dem AOC nicht ganz zusagt, weil er sich weis Gott was drunter vorgestellt hat, liest irgendwo im Forum das jemand anderes ein Problem hat, Bugs oder was auch immer. Dann schreibt der gleiche in einem anderen Forum von den Bugs ohne sie je selber gesehen zu haben. Ein Dritter liest den Post und mischt sich plötzlich auch ein, genauso ohne jemals irgendwas selber erlebt zu haben. Das es bekanntlich sehr viele ganz schlaue Leute gibt (siehe WAR Forum), entwickelt sich der Post weiter und weiter. 
Jetzt kommt dazu das diejenigen die zufrieden sind (immer noch eine sehr große Mehrheit) einfach nicht im Forum ihrer Wut freien lauf lassen, sondern das Spiel spielen. Somit kommen kaum positive posts, und die 500 Leute (von mehr als 500 000) die Probleme haben schreien rum als seien sie die einzigen auf der Welt.
Irgendwann meldet sich doch jemand der Spaß am Spiel hat und die berichteten Dinge einfach noch nie erlebt hat. SOFORT wird er als fanboy abgestempelt und von allen Seiten geflamed. Da er keinen Bock auf asoziale, kindische und übertriebene Gespräche hat, macht er sich aus dem Staub und macht das was richtig ist, er spielt weiter.

Mich würden mal die Zahlen der Forum-User interessieren, vor allem im offiziellen deutschen Forum. Ich denke nicht das es mehr als 1000 Leute dort sind. Von denen 1000 reden 60% schlecht und der Rest versucht vergebens seinen Standpunkt zu vertreten. 600 deutschsprchige User mit "Problemen", von denen evtl die Hälfte nur schreibt was er mal irgendwo gelesen hat, anstatt sich selbst ein Bild zu machen. 

Auch das so wenig los ist kann ich nicht sagen. Ich bin in einer Gilde mit 150 Leuten, von denen jeden tag über 40 da sind. An bestimmten Stellen sind soviele Parties das man Probleme hat einen quests zu beenden, aufgrund der hohen Konkurrenz. 

Ich kann Dir nur empfehlen Dir selber ein Bild zu machen, und Dich nicht von unsinnigen Forumstopics umstimmen lässt.

Jedenfalls ist die Atmosphäre und die jetzige Community um Welten freundlicher als die in WAR. hier wird man begrüßt wenn man einer Gruppe beitritt, die Fragen die man stellt werden einem beantwortet (anders als in WAR) und man wird auch nicht grundlos aus der Party gekickt nur weil der Leader ein Volldepp ist und keine Lust hat seinen Job zu spielen. Hier hat man interesse daran seine Klasse richtig zu spielen, im gegensatz zu WAR wo jeder nur macht was er will.

Ich jedenfalls wünsche Dir viel Spaß in AOC, den wir (die Gilde) hat ihn mit sicherheit :-)


----------



## Senseless6666 (2. Oktober 2008)

Healorx schrieb:


> Zum Thema unfertig kann ich nur sagen, dass es vielleicht am Release so war aber mitlerweile ist es überhaupt nicht mehr so.
> Die Quests sind spannend und sehr unterschiedlich und vor allem gibt es jede Menge Quests.Selbst im Endcontent wurden sehr viele Quests eingeführt durch den Updater.
> So...Bugs......nein, es gibt kaum noch Bugs....in den 4 Stunden, die ich gestern das Spiel angespielt habe, sind mir nicht mehr als 2 Bugs aufgefallen.


Aeh weist du.. Es ist zwar Immernoch Unfertig.. aber es hatt sich viel getan, das stimmt soweit,. aber du scheinst zu vergessen das man mit lvl 10 von 80 lvln nicht sagen kann, ob es fertig ist,, klar sind die anfangsgebiete bespawn gut und großentweils bugfrei.ö. aber die 80er gegenden und highendcontent sieht eben anders aus, ich denke allerdings es dauert noch nen bisschen, bevor es (aber es wird kommen) ein erstklassiges spiel mit Content ist.. 400 Tausend spieler warten drauf.. und ich denke es wird auch so Kommen--


----------



## Mittelstandskind (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab mir nur für diesen Thread hier registriert,
AoC kaufen?

Kein zweites mal mehr würd ich mir dieses Game kaufen,
Ja ich hatte Spass in der EA und auch noch 2 Monate dannach,dann kam Lvl 80,T0 war innerhalb weniger Stunden zusammengefarmt und
das Raiden konnte beginnen nach gefühlten 100000 mal Kylliki,Vistrix und Yakmar war T2 an der Reihe was im übrigen keinen Deut spannender ist.

Klar MMOS wandeln sich im Laufe der Zeit so auch AoC nur werden Probleme gelöst die kaum relevant sind,Leercontent hinzugefügt wie neue Animation beim Lvl Up 
aber andere Sachen wie das verbuggte Stealth existieren seit Beginn des Spieles.

Nun kommt ein neues Lvl 70 Gebiet,irgendwann,nur wieso sollte ich dahin gehn?Warum sollte ich mit LVL 80 und T2 Equip gegen Zerlumpte Banden im Armutsviertel kämpfen wollen,wo ich 
doch schon die Grossen Monster bezwungen habe.

Es gibt noch nicht mal sowas wie eine Spielbalance.

Auch das die Server nun gemerged werden 3 Monate nach Release scheint ein guter Indikator für die zukünftige Entwicklung AoCs zu sein,schliesslich quitten keine Einzelspieler mehr sondern komplette Gilden.

Also mein Tipp einen grossen Bogen um AoC machen und das Geld entweder in WaR investieren,das ich selbst nicht spiele aber meine Gilde ist begeistert von.

mfg 4 Monats EX AoC Spieler


----------



## Jolin (2. Oktober 2008)

ehem, also ihr findet aoc scheisse, ja? udn ihr spielt jetzt alle Warhamm1r? zu meiner schande muss ich gestehen ich habe mir dieses Game auch gekauft, und bin nach einer woche fast schon wieder so weit gar nicht mehr zu spielen! 1. Man hat STÄNDIG lags und 2. Überall Bugs, man bleibt an den seltsamsten Stellen hängen, 3. Die Quests sind langweilig und nicht herausfordernd und 4. Das PVP macht vllt bei ersten mal spaß , beim 2,3,4 mal aber dann iwann wirds schon wieder langweilig, wenn ich mir vorstelle das auf level 40 nur noch zu machen, nein danke! Und viel mehr hat WaR ja im gegensatz zu AoC nicht zu bieten.
Naja wenn Mythic bzw Goa (414) es mal geschafft haben, die lags zu fixen, dann könnt ihr gerne weiterflamen, bzw sachlich argumentieren. 
Ansonsten bleibt mir nur zu sagen, AoC ist zwar nicht gut, und es macht nicht sooo viel spaß, aber wenigstens ist es Spielbar, Hat ne gute Grafik, Atmosphäre und mehr zu bieten als nur Schema F Schlachtfelder!

Prost *rülps*


----------



## Taynted (2. Oktober 2008)

deshalb ist WAR auch nur was für PVP/RVR begeisterte lieber jolin. wer an war rantritt und unter anderem noch massiv pve erwartet dem kann man ned helfen.


----------



## sTereoType (2. Oktober 2008)

als aoc-spieler ernsthaft damit argumentieren zu wollen das warhammer bugs hat und man es deswegen nicht spielt find ich persönlich mehr als lachhaft, aber daruf wurde im WAR-forum schon genüge diskutiert. ich möcht nur mal erwähnen das man im WAR-forum nicht ständig liest das man bloß nicht zu aoc gehen soll, während es hier schon fast gang und gebe ist WAR madig machen zu wollen.


----------



## sevendays5 (3. Oktober 2008)

das ist nur eine versteckte kritik an aoc. alles negative von aoc in warhammer verpackt xD.


----------



## Shamaniko (3. Oktober 2008)

AOC WTW!!! xD FLAME!!!!


----------



## AoC.Virtus (3. Oktober 2008)

Healorx schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffed-Community,
> 
> seit Wochen stand bei mir die Frage im Raum: "Was lohnt sich für mich? AoC oder WAR?"
> Jeden Tag habe ich mir auf buffed die Foren durchgelesen, hunderte gameplay videos im Internet gesehen,Freunde befragt usw. !
> ...



wurde Dir Geld für diesen Post angeboten ?
hatte auch 2Monate das Vergnügen mit AoC....bin echt froh das ich zu WAR gewechselt bin


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (3. Oktober 2008)

"unbedingt!"?

failed so much...
War is besser und WoW auch... AoC is was zum in die MÜLLTONNE schmeissen

spiel erstmal bis lvl 20 und dann have fun beim ärgern wegen dem armen armen geld das aoc gekostet hat...

ab lvl 20 hast du 10 quests, töte 10 und 20 so und so, dann biste was weis ich fürn lvl gehste ins nächste gebiet, selbiges! das spiel is die langweile pur...


----------



## gz2k (3. Oktober 2008)

@TE du spiels grad AOT - age of tortage ... AOC kommt ab lev20 ...


----------



## Bansai2006 (3. Oktober 2008)

Mittelstandskind schrieb:


> Ich hab mir nur für diesen Thread hier registriert,
> AoC kaufen?
> 
> Kein zweites mal mehr würd ich mir dieses Game kaufen,
> ...




Mir wie aus der Seele gesprochen ! Glücklicherweise hat mein Bärschamane  sein Geld bei einem bekannten Elektronischen  Kaufhaus  Plus/minus Null wieder eingespielt


----------



## Mordrach (3. Oktober 2008)

AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> wurde Dir Geld für diesen Post angeboten ?
> hatte auch 2Monate das Vergnügen mit AoC....bin echt froh das ich zu WAR gewechselt bin



Das Geld für Bughammer offline hättest Du Dir erst recht sparen sollen, wenn nächsten Monat Wotlk erscheint, dann wird es in WAR auch wieder sehr viel leerer werden. Dann muss man noch länger auf Szenarios warten, als man es nun schon muss, Keepschlachten vor T4 wird es gar nicht mehr geben (findet jetzt ja schon kaum statt), PQs sind ohne Mitspieler dann natürlich ebenso kaum machbar, wie jetzt schon auf den nicht so vollen Servern. Was bleibt ist ein Spiel mit kaum PvE Content und massig Bugs. Alles schlecht durchdacht von Mythic, dabei hätten sie z. B. von GuildWars so viel lernen können...


----------



## corpescrust (3. Oktober 2008)

Das ist doch Blödsinn

Age of Tortage 

Redet doch nicht immer so einen Mist !!
Tortage war genial besser besser als alles was man bisher in einem MMo gesehen hat, soweit stimmt das.

Nach Tortage geht alles auf das normale Standard -leveln zurück, mehr nicht.

Will man AOC vorwerfen bis Level 20 eine Single-Player reife Einführung angeboten zu haben und das nicht bis Level 80 durch gezogen zu haben ?
In den Foren haben sich manche darüber aufgeregt das nur bis Level 20 die Quests vertont wurden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie blöd ist das denn ?

AOC hatte seine Fehler zum Release, vieles davon wurde hier genannt. Waldgeist  ist auch auf einiges eingegangen.
Aber bei den meisten hier dringt so was gar nicht mehr zum Gehirn durch ,weil ihre Meinung  vorgefertigt ist .

An dem Spiel wurde gearbeitet und das sollte man auch mal anerkennen.

Ich lese immer noch im Offiziellen AOC -Forum regelmäßig die Kommentare.
Eines kann man da ganz klar heraus lesen ,die Stimmung wird besser.
Die Permance des Spieles soll sich deutlich verbessert haben.

Selbst die größten Kritiker im Forum räumen ein ,das man langsam eine Linie erkennt in die das Spiel gehen soll.


----------



## Taynted (3. Oktober 2008)

Mordrach schrieb:


> Das Geld für Bughammer offline hättest Du Dir erst recht sparen sollen, wenn nächsten Monat Wotlk erscheint, dann wird es in WAR auch wieder sehr viel leerer werden. Dann muss man noch länger auf Szenarios warten, als man es nun schon muss, Keepschlachten vor T4 wird es gar nicht mehr geben (findet jetzt ja schon kaum statt), PQs sind ohne Mitspieler dann natürlich ebenso kaum machbar, wie jetzt schon auf den nicht so vollen Servern. Was bleibt ist ein Spiel mit kaum PvE Content und massig Bugs. Alles schlecht durchdacht von Mythic, dabei hätten sie z. B. von GuildWars so viel lernen können...



lol, lächerlich. du denkst doch wohl nicht dass jemand der aufgrund des PVPs zu WAR gegangen ist  ( was in wow ja bekanntlich übelst scheisse ist ) bei Wotlk zurück zu wow gehen wird oder? dream on ...


----------



## Protek (3. Oktober 2008)

corpescrust schrieb:


> Das ist doch Blödsinn
> 
> Age of Tortage
> 
> ...




Torate interessiert schlussendlich niemanden ^^ Was mir Sorgen bereitet sind die derben Grafikfehler/Bugs und andere lustige technische Probleme die Spieler daran hindern zu spielen, wie auch Abrechnungsfehler, nicht funktionierende GameCards ??? Also wenn ich mir ne Gamecard kaufen würde und das dann nicht geht, wäre für mich so ein Spiel gestorben, was man so von einigengehört hat.
Was einfach unvergleichlich immer wieder auftritt, sind die ständigen neuen Bugs/Fehler, die 100% mit jedem neuen Patch reinkommen, ich find das einfach unglaublich. Das war damals auch ein Grund um mit dem Spiel aufzuhören. Die eigenartige Resourcendatenbank, die verschwindenden Texturen, auf einmal konnte man nicht mehr über Treppen gehen oder fiel durch Brücken in den Tod. Was ich mir so durchlese im offz. Forum gibts die Probleme immer noch.

Ich will jetzt hier gar nicht alles aufzählen, aber AoC ist einfach nicht für alle kompatibel und das hat einen bitteren Beigeschmack. AoC ist das Glücksrad unter den Mmo, einmal gehts und dann läufts wieder gar nicht nach dem nächsten Patch, vielleicht für ein paar, aber man will doch verdammt nochmal nicht nach jedem Patch die Grafiktreiber erneuern und das ganze System prüfen usw. und irgendwelche Tricks anwenden/Neuinstallation um überhaupt AoC spielen zu können?!^^ haarsträubend was man so liest, wie die Spieler da selbst rumwerkeln müssen. 

Bevor man wirklich über Inhalte spricht, sollten sie es mal vernünftig stabil zum laufen kriegen, ohne ständig neue schwerwiegende Bugs reinzupflanzen. Auch wenn es eine Minderheit von Spielern betrifft, werden auch diese noch abspringen, wenn das so bleibt.


----------



## Sorzzara (3. Oktober 2008)

Jolin schrieb:


> aber wenigstens ist es Spielbar, Hat ne gute Grafik, Atmosphäre und mehr zu bieten als nur Schema F Schlachtfelder!



Die grössen Offenen PvP Gefechte seit DAoC sind also Schema F? Keepschlachten mit 200 Teilnehmern auf jeder Seite sind Schema F? Belagerungswaffen, 10 Klassensysteme, Cityraids und die Möglichkeit aus über 20 verschiedenen Szenarios zu wählen ist Schema F?

Ich bitte hiermit Mythic INSTÄNDIG: Give more Schema F...fat need! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw. aber das hat dir stereo eigentlich schon gesagt: Als AoC Spieler zu argumentieren, dass einen in WAR Bugs stören ist mehr als lächerlich. WAR hat jetzt, 16 Tage nach Release nicht mal ein fünftel der Bugs, die AoC nach...wie lange seid ihr jetzt schon im Release? 6 Monate? aufweist.
Von den Designschwächen des Failcomschen Machwerkes mal ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Faruu (3. Oktober 2008)

Mordrach schrieb:


> Das Geld für Bughammer offline hättest Du Dir erst recht sparen sollen, wenn nächsten Monat Wotlk erscheint, dann wird es in WAR auch wieder sehr viel leerer werden. Dann muss man noch länger auf Szenarios warten, als man es nun schon muss, Keepschlachten vor T4 wird es gar nicht mehr geben (findet jetzt ja schon kaum statt), PQs sind ohne Mitspieler dann natürlich ebenso kaum machbar, wie jetzt schon auf den nicht so vollen Servern. Was bleibt ist ein Spiel mit kaum PvE Content und massig Bugs. Alles schlecht durchdacht von Mythic, dabei hätten sie z. B. von GuildWars so viel lernen können...


"Bughammer"? Also bei mir läuft das Spiel sehr flüssig, ohne Abstürze und bislang habe ich keine Quest gefunden die verbuged war wie z. B. in AoC! Das PvP in WoW hat mir nie sonderlich Spaß gemacht, doch was WAR anbietet gefällt mir sehr gut und macht mehr Laune denn je. Das Spiel ist schon sehr gut zum Release und wenn Du etwas anderes behauptest, hast Du entweder einen Rechner von 1995 oder einfach keine Ahnung.

AoC machte nur bis lvl 40 Spaß, danach war es so flach wie ein Weiher an einem ruhigen Sommertag. AoC werde ich mir niemals mehr installieren, dann eher noch das ebenfalls bei mir verstaubende HDRO und WotLK kommt mir mal gar nicht auf die Platte!

PS: Die Grafik bei WAR hat mich anfangs auch genervt, aber wenn man den Treiber zwingt alles mit max. AA und AF darzustellen, sieht es um Längen besser aus als WoW. OK, ist aber dennoch schwach gegen Titel wie HdRO und AoC.


----------



## Taynted (3. Oktober 2008)

najo, ich mag ja gute grafik aber wenn das gameplay stimmt kann ich drüber hinwegsehen dass es jetzt ned grad high end ist^^ aber wenigstens passt der grafikstil zum spiel, meiner meinung nach.


----------



## corpescrust (3. Oktober 2008)

Protek schrieb:


> Bevor man wirklich über Inhalte spricht, sollten sie es mal vernünftig stabil zum laufen kriegen, ohne ständig neue schwerwiegende Bugs reinzupflanzen. Auch wenn es eine Minderheit von Spielern betrifft, werden auch diese noch abspringen, wenn das so bleibt.




Ja aber seit dem letzten Patch soll sich gerade darin viel getan haben !!

Keine oder kaum noch  OOM-Fehler,auch die Performance soll sich stark verbessert haben.

Weist du was mich hier ein wenig ärgert ist ,das dem TE vorgeworfen wird nur 4std gespielt zu haben.
Das sind aber 4 std  meh,r als die meisten hier in den letzten Monaten gespielt haben .
aber ihre Aussagen hier als absolute Wahrheit verkaufen.


----------



## Faruu (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich denke auch, dass die meisten, die hier auf AoC rumknüppeln das Spiel schon mehr als 3 Monate nicht mehr spielen. Ich spielte es auch nur einen Monat, aber ich knüppel auch nicht drauf rum! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hätte sich Funcom diese Zeit noch genommen und den Release kurz vor Weihnachten gestartet, die Meinungen würden wohl nicht so stark auseinander liegen. Schade eigentlich, aber der Ersteindruck ist halt entscheidend, weshalb ich bei WAR bleibe und AoC für immer den Rücken kehre!


----------



## Chromlech (3. Oktober 2008)

Also ich spiele AOC seit Beginn und hoffe, mir hier ein Urteil erlauben zu dürfen.

Es ist sicher das falsche Spiel für Raid-Fans.

Es ist sicher das falsche spiel für leute mit alter Hardware (Ruckeln, schlechte Grafik, Bluescreens,...)

Und es hat sicher noch viele Fehler. So viele Fehler es hat, soviel Potential hat es aber auch, wenn erstmal alles pfeift, kann aber noch dauern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Eins muss man AOC schon lassen: mit der richtigen Hardware erzeugt es eine tolle Stimmung. 

Die Charaktere spielen sich sehr interessant, ich mag es einfach. Selbst Heiler und Tanks spielen sich spannend.

Bevors jetzt wieder losgeht, das Geschimpfe, Betonung liegt auf ICH. Find es überhaupt schlimm, so wie es oben einer getan hat, das Spiel als "Scheiße" zu bezeichnen. Du bist nicht das Maß aller Dinge, du da oben. Für DICH mag es scheiße sein, für andere womöglich nicht....

Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum AOC ab lvl 20 keinen Spaß mehr machen soll....sowohl Conall-Tal, als auch Kopfshef sind interessante Gebiete. Die Pyramide der Altvorderen und die Schwarze Festung sind (allerdings erst seit ihrer Überarbeitung) tolle Instanzen. Feld der Toten ist von Stimmung und Quests her kaum zu schlagen (lvl40-50).

Eines simmt allerdings: Es gibt Questlöcher....besonders zwischen 70 und 80 muss man öfter mit Monstertöten oder Daily-Quests sein Dasein fristen.

Wie dem auch sei, aus den Foren wird man so und so nicht schlau. Am Besten, man probiert es selbst.

Lächerlich ist dieser dauernde Streiterei zwischen den Warhammer und AOC - Fanboys. Spielt, was ihr spielen wollt und gut ist.


----------



## Keandir der Drache (3. Oktober 2008)

Chromlech schrieb:


> Also ich spiele AOC seit Beginn und hoffe, mir hier ein Urteil erlauben zu dürfen.
> 
> Es ist sicher das falsche Spiel für Raid-Fans.
> 
> ...


Genau meine Meinung ich spiele auch AoC seid gut 3 Monatenund ich finde es klasse


----------



## AoC.Virtus (3. Oktober 2008)

Mordrach schrieb:


> Das Geld für Bughammer offline hättest Du Dir erst recht sparen sollen, wenn nächsten Monat Wotlk erscheint, dann wird es in WAR auch wieder sehr viel leerer werden. Dann muss man noch länger auf Szenarios warten, als man es nun schon muss, Keepschlachten vor T4 wird es gar nicht mehr geben (findet jetzt ja schon kaum statt), PQs sind ohne Mitspieler dann natürlich ebenso kaum machbar, wie jetzt schon auf den nicht so vollen Servern. Was bleibt ist ein Spiel mit kaum PvE Content und massig Bugs. Alles schlecht durchdacht von Mythic, dabei hätten sie z. B. von GuildWars so viel lernen können...



hmm,.....

1. ich warte max 5min auf ein Szenario
2. was für Bugs ???? 
3. vergleich nicht WoW mit einer laufzeit von 3 Jahren und WAR mit einer laufzeit von 2 Wochen
4. was will ich mit Wotlk ???????????
 - damit man wieder nur nach Items hascht
 - sich die ganze Nacht um die ohren haut, nur das man VIELLEICHT ein Item aus einer Ini bekommt

NE LASS MAL......

5. und fals es dir noch nicht aufgefallen ist...... WAR ist ein RvR und NICHT PvE.....
 - geh zurück in dein Kinderzimmer und versuch immer bessere Items zu bekommen.....


----------



## MoneyGhost (3. Oktober 2008)

AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> - geh zurück in dein Kinderzimmer und versuch immer bessere Items zu bekommen.....




Ich dachte hier gehts um AoC? Warum lese ich ständig irgendwas von WOW und WAR? Lest ihr euch auch die Überschriften durch, oder postet ihr einfach irgendwo, irgendwas, nur um mal was gesagt zu haben?


Und es bricht einem auch keinen Zacken aus der Krone, wenn man sachlich bleibt, oder?


Btt:

Die Diskussion AoC wird wohl niemals enden, da jeder nur seine Erfahrungen mitteilen kann. Dass die Aktie allerdings so weit abgerutscht ist, aufgrund von AoC weist allerdings daraufhin, dass die Mehrheit der Spieler die Auffassung hat, dass AoC es nicht wert ist, länger als ein paar Tage gespielt zu werden.


----------



## Chromlech (3. Oktober 2008)

Aktienkurse sind ja in Zeiten wie diesen äußerst aussagekräftig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoneyGhost (3. Oktober 2008)

Chromlech schrieb:


> Aktienkurse sind ja in Zeiten wie diesen äußerst aussagekräftig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Die Kurse sind wegen AoC so weit nach unten gegangen, da viele Spieler ihr Abo nicht verlängerten.Die Bankenkrise hatte damit nichts zu tun. Bitte vermisch nicht die neuesten Kracher News aus den RTL 2 Nachrichten mit den Tatsachen, die Funcom ein Aktiendebakel beschert haben. Wenn du der Meinung bist, es läge nur an der Bankenkrise, dann kauf jetzt Funcom - Aktien...die Märkte erholen sich ja langsam wieder..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chromlech (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaub einfach, dass ein Aktienkurs als Indikator für die Klasse eines Spiels nicht taugt.


----------



## Imseos (3. Oktober 2008)

Muss ich als alter Witschaftstudent mal kurz  was aus dem nähkästchen hauen der aktien kurs stellt die bewertung der gesamten Firma am Markt da diese Bwewertung ist anhängig von der momentanen Leistung (siehe sinkende Kurse -> Spielerverlust) oder zukünftige Erwartungen da muss man nur kurz zurückscrollen und sehen das der Kurs vom Mai sehr hoch lag glaube bei 6,90 oder so. 
Diese hohe Kurs liegt daran das dieses Game extrem gehypt wurde und die Investoren und Anleger dachten auf eine Firma welche genauso am Markt sich etablieren wird, wie der  WoW -Goldesel zu setzen (ähnliches Verhalten wie damals am neuen Markt Bsp: T- Aktie).
Nach dem das spiel sich jetzt auf der Basis von ca 250 k Accounts stabiliesiert hat gehen auch die Kurse am Markt auf eine normales Niveau zurück.
Das heißt noch lange nicht das man die Firma abschreiben kann sie ist halt blos am Markt als ganzes betrachtet weniger wert.


----------



## Jagtus (4. Oktober 2008)

dann schreib ich auch mal so wie es aussieht hier auch der waldgeist reinschaut.
ich bin der massen enttäuscht von AoC und FC das ich am liebsten zu euch gekommen waere .
Warum ?
1. ich kaufte mir vor freude AoC endlich ersatz wow auch wenn main auf PvP liegen sollte.
2. bin gestartet hab spass gehabt in tortage bis zum 3 patch der nerv meiner lieblings klasse begann war 20. (hab geduld)
3. dachte bis fix mache ich mal andere andere chars naja auch nit balance das brauch bar oder verbugt. (hab noch immer geduld)
4. erster char nun in der haupt welt ziehe ihn weiter aber mob verhalten is unter der kanone mass lock keine saubere agrro steuerung möglich. (entscheidung fällt spiel zu pausieren bis das gröbste gefixt ist und ich im forum lesen kann das es besser ist)
5. crafting usw ausprobiert zwischen durch
6. frei monat sowie bezahlter ist um 
7. schau ab und an ins forum und da konnte ich es nicht glauben, Wollte im forum wenn per antwort helfen ging aber nicht, da fc im forum alle ruhenden ac den mund verbietet damit nicht zu viel negatives den neuen zu lesen bekommen. dieses ist allen games wo ich bezahlt hab oder kostenfreien kann ich trotz ruhenden ac noch schreiben. Ich verstehe das schreib recht entzogen wird wenn wer  verball unter der gürtellinie geht. aber einem das recht zu entziehen der sich normal in freundlichen ton im forum bewegt, hat mirden stoss geben die 50 eu in den wind zuschreiben .denn ich sehen es nicht ein mir den mund zu verbieten lassen  wenn ich mich freundlich benommen habe .Fc politik ist nicht für mich als ehemaliger kunde trag bar.waere mir nicht das recht zum schreiben genommen worden haette ich in gewissen abständen einen versuch gemacht ob AoC mittlerweile so läuft wie ich es mir dachte, das es zu min für mich laufen muss. Und ich garantiere das das mit ein thema sein wird AoC bei vielen evtl ne chance zugeben zunichte macht .
für mich habt ihr falsch gearbeitet oder falsche entscheidungen sind von oben gekommen.
Für mich hatte es so bei euch laufen sollen
1. Ehrlichkeit (dank neuen direx mittlerweile hoffe für euch bleibt)
2.keine versprechungen mehr was dx 10 oder neuen gross content enticklung addon
3 einsatz aller kräfte den client halbwegs bug frei zubekommen PvP content einbringen einziger entwicklungs bereich der neben evtl kleinen 80 spass bring noch haette laufen dürfen.
4.runter von 50 strassen erstmal 4-6 strassen pflastern
5.client läuft halbwegs teil der arbeitkräfte geht wieder in dx 10 fertig stellung und zwischen content entwicklung
6 dx 10 läuft sauber auf testserv also nun ab mit dem auf live.
thema testserver den habt ihr zuspaet gebracht und falsch in nutzung zu treppen artiges einspielen der patsches dort einfach zu viel auf einmal .
nicht nutzung im richtigen system der tester die dort gamen sagt ihnen da haben wir was geaendert belastet den bereich gebt rückmeldung
7. es gibt gerade eingame was in der cb ist da wird es genauso gemacht und es läuft klasse.
4.


----------



## etmundi (4. Oktober 2008)

Hat da google als Übersetzer gedient?


----------



## LoserOwner (4. Oktober 2008)

Jagtus schrieb:


> dann schreib ich auch mal so wie es aussieht hier auch der waldgeist reinschaut.
> ich bin der massen enttäuscht von AoC und FC das ich am liebsten zu euch gekommen waere .
> Warum ?
> 1. ich kaufte mir vor freude AoC endlich ersatz wow auch wenn main auf PvP liegen sollte.
> ...



Ähm, ja sorry, hab nicht ein Wort verstanden, wie bei den meisten Anti AoC Analphabeten Flamern.

Nunja wie auch immer, kenne kein anderes MMO, was MMO Inhalte besser rüber bringt als AoC. Graphisch und Soundtechnisch liegt der Rest eh ca. im 18. Jahrhundert, daher viel Spaß was auch immer ihr spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Bengram (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich lese hier immer wieder, wie Leute darauf herumschimpfen, dass es z.B. bei WoW vor X Jahren auch kaum Endcontent gab. 

Das mag sein, aber AoC muss sich nicht mit dem WoW von damals messen, sondern es muss gegen das HEUTIGE bestehen. Das gleiche gilt für WAR.


----------



## Lanatir (4. Oktober 2008)

LoserOwner schrieb:


> Ähm, ja sorry, hab nicht ein Wort verstanden, wie bei den meisten Anti AoC Analphabeten Flamern.
> 
> Nunja wie auch immer, kenne kein anderes MMO, was MMO Inhalte besser rüber bringt als AoC. Graphisch und Soundtechnisch liegt der Rest eh ca. im 18. Jahrhundert, daher viel Spaß was auch immer ihr spielt
> 
> ...


Ja, dieser Text war wirklich nicht zu verstehen. Aber...diese wahnsinnigen MMO Inhalte die AoC rüberbringt, die musst du mir unbedingt mal zeigen, die hab ich nämlich in 3 Monaten nicht gefunden.
Sicher ist AoC ein hübsches Spiel, allerdings ist dieser hübsche Client so beschissen programmiert das es 5 Monate nach release erst halbwegs möglich war länger als 17 sekunden am Stück zu spielen.
Abgesehen davon ist für mich grade bei einem MMO die Grafik nicht das wichtigste, sondern der Inhalt. Und da fehlts bei AoC an allen Ecken und Enden.

Und wenn du dir diesen thread hier durchliest wird dir auffallen das es zu 90% die Leute sind die AoC verteidigen bei denen man Legasthenie und Analphabetentum vermuten könnte.

Wie auch immer, die MMO Inhalte die AoC besser rüberbringt, die musst du mir echt dringend unbedingt zeigen. Ich muss da was verpasst haben.


----------



## sljnx (4. Oktober 2008)

Imseos schrieb:


> Muss ich als alter Witschaftstudent[...]



Dann wird dir auch bestimmt bekannt sein, dass FunCom nicht nur 1 Spiel, sondern mehrere auf dem Markt hat,
die in diese "Wertung" mit einfließen?



			
				Lanatir schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn du dir diesen thread hier durchliest wird dir auffallen das es zu 90% die Leute sind die AoC verteidigen bei denen man Legasthenie und Analphabetentum vermuten könnte.



Was sollte das denn bitte?
Ohne einen vergleich auf WoW werfen zu wollen, könntest du dir den Anti-AoC post ein paar postings weiter oben mal durchlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch ich möchte AoC nicht hochloben, ich spiele es auch seit ca. 2 1/2 Monaten nicht mehr, aber ich gebe dem Spiel eine Chance und werde deshalb demnächst mal wieder vorbeischauen.
An der Grafik kann man ebenfalls nichts aussetzen, ich bin damals wegen einem Quest-Loch auf Stufe 60 gegangen, werde aber dann mit lvl 1 neu beginnen um das Feeling von AoC wiederzubekommen, und die neuen Quests zu lösen.

grüße


----------



## Pacster (4. Oktober 2008)

sljnx schrieb:


> Dann wird dir auch bestimmt bekannt sein, dass FunCom nicht nur 1 Spiel, sondern mehrere auf dem Markt hat,
> die in diese "Wertung" mit einfließen?





Und dir sollte bekannt sein das die anderen Spiele so ziemlich vernachlässigbar sind. Davon mal abgesehen denkst du wirklich das die Aktie rein zufällig gleichzeitig mit dem AoC-Hype in die Höhe geschnellt ist....und mit dem AoC-Fail abstürzt? Oder meinst du die anderen Spiele haben in der gleichen zeit einen ähnlichen hype und fail erlebt? Entweder das ist ein mordszufall...oder die Funcom-Aktie hängt doch ziemlich von AoC ab. ;-)


Der nächste der als einziges pro-AoC Argument "hat ne tolle grafik, also ist das spiel  geil" bringt, kriegt von mir ne Blume. Irgendwann sollte selbst dem notorischsten Grafik-Freak mal klar werden das es bei MMORPGs nicht nur um Grafik geht....wir spielen keine Grafik-Demo.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (4. Oktober 2008)

LoserOwner schrieb:


> Nunja wie auch immer, kenne kein anderes MMO, was MMO Inhalte besser rüber bringt als AoC. Graphisch und Soundtechnisch liegt der Rest eh ca. im 18. Jahrhundert, daher viel Spaß was auch immer ihr spielt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann hast du außer AOC wohl noch nichts anderes gespielt. Punkt.

Sorry, aber das ist wohl der dümmste Fanboi Satz überhaupt...was kotzt mich diese Überheblickeit von den "AOC-ist-das beste-Spiel-da-selbst-das-voll-krasse-Übergame-alles-andere-ist-scheisse" Postern an.


----------



## sljnx (4. Oktober 2008)

@Pacster

Nein natürlich denke ich das nicht.
Ich gehöre ja selbst zu den Leuten, "wegen denen die Aktie gesunken ist" [...]

Es tut mir leid, aber müsste ich eine Liste mit den besten pro-Dingen für AoC machen, gehört die Grafik zu einem großen Teil dazu!
Genau das ist es, was mir an Tortage so viel Spaß gemacht hat, vor den Toren zu stehen und die tolle Grafik zu bewundern.
Auch farmen machte mir mit den hohen Gräsern viel Spaß.
Wüsste also nicht warum man die Grafik nicht als Argument erwähnen dürfte.

Vielleicht bin ich ein Grafik-Freak ja, aber ich habe (warscheinlich im Gegensatz zu dir) auch die Hardware um diese zu genießen und kann genau deshalb sehr gut über diese urteilen.

_EDIT: Ich habe in der Vergangenheit geschrieben, sprich, ich spiele es seit 2 Monaten schon nicht mehr, also flamed ruhig drauf los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Keandir der Drache (4. Oktober 2008)

Lilith schrieb:


> Dann hast du außer AOC wohl noch nichts anderes gespielt. Punkt.
> 
> Sorry, aber das ist wohl der dümmste Fanboi Satz überhaupt...was kotzt mich diese Überheblickeit von den "AOC-ist-das beste-Spiel-da-selbst-das-voll-krasse-Übergame-alles-andere-ist-scheisse" Postern an.


und mich kotzt dieses dämliche rumgeflame von denn ganzen Kindern an dennen das Spiel nich gefällt. Also warum nich einfach schnauze halten den Leuten dennen es spaß macht es spielen lassen und sich dann auf ein anderes Game zu konzentrieren und in derern foren scheiße zu schreiben


----------



## Lilith Twilight (4. Oktober 2008)

Keandir schrieb:


> und mich kotzt dieses dämliche rumgeflame von denn ganzen Kindern...




Vielleicht nimmst du dir diesen Satz von dir auch mal zu Herzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btw. ist es eine Frechheit die Poster hier pauschal als flamende Kinder abzustempeln, obwohl die meisten nur ihrem Ärger Luft gemacht haben weil sie sich von FC betrogen und hinters Licht geführt fühlen. Was aber nicht heißt, daß ich abstreite das auch dazwischen flamende Kiddies sind welche hier ihren Mist in Form von Posts abladen. Aber ich wehre mich dagegen alle die Kritik abgeben pauschal in diese Ecke zu stellen und abzustempeln.

Und wenn mache "Pro-AoC'ler" nicht so verbissen "ihr" Spiel hochloben und verteidigen würden (manchmal könnte man fast denken das einige an den Verkaufserlösen beteiligt werden...) und den Postern unterstellen würden, daß sie nur "flamende Kinder" oder Deppen wären die zu dumm sind ihren Computer zu bedienen, und sowieso von nichts eine Ahnung haben, dann wäre das Thema wohl schon gegessen. Die Leute hätten ihrem Unmut Luft machen können und gut wäre es gewesen...

Aber leider gibt es sowohl auf der einen wie auf der anderen Seite immer wieder welche, die es dann geradezu herausfordern und provozieren das wieder ein socher Flamethread hochkocht. Vielleich sollten einfach beide Seiten damit aufhören irgendwelche Threads zu starten, weder "AOC ist so scheiße *kotz*" noch "AoC ist das geilste und alles andere ist veralteter Müll und ihr habt sowieso alle keine Ahnung"...vielleicht kehrt ja dann Ruhe ein?

Aber solange solche Aussagen kommen wie vorhin:



LoserOwner schrieb:


> Nunja wie auch immer, kenne kein anderes MMO, was MMO Inhalte besser rüber bringt als AoC. Graphisch und Soundtechnisch liegt der Rest eh ca. im 18. Jahrhundert, daher viel Spaß was auch immer ihr spielt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



seh ich auch nicht ein das so kommentarlos stehen zu lassen...


----------



## Chromlech (4. Oktober 2008)

Man kann ein AoC-Forum Aufmachen mit welchem Thema auch immer ...am Ende kommts doch wieder auf sinnloses Gestreite raus.
Die Leute, die AoC noch spielen, machen Threads auf, um Fragen beantwortet zu bekommen. Dies ist aber kaum noch möglich.

Warum kommt ihr AoC-Gegner Monate nachdem ihr zu spielen aufgeört habt, immer noch hier her und schimpft herum? 
Wievel Komplexe  muss man haben?

Man hat ja gar keine Chance, hier ernsthaft Meinungen auszutauschen oder sinnvolle - und auch vielberechtigte Kritik abzugeben, da ihr mit euren Hassparolen einem ja keine andere Möglichkeit gebt, als das Spiel zu verteidigen.

Und ich selbst hätte so viel Kritik anzubringen, aber sinnvolle Kritik, nicht so wie "Alles Scheiße, verfluchte Betrüger, hirnlose Fanbois".

Ich frage mich, wie lang es noch dauert, bis ihr endlich euren Frieden findet und uns unser Spiel machen lasst.
Das Kapitel AoC ist für euch abgeschlossen. Lasst es gut sein.

Lasst die Foren denen, für die sie gedacht sind.


----------



## DefloS (4. Oktober 2008)

<<blabla>>... finde das spiel gut ...! nur so am rande


----------



## Yaglan (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich verstehe es auch nicht. 
Ich habe mit WoW aufgehört und bin dort auch nicht im Forum unterwegs.


----------



## corpescrust (4. Oktober 2008)

Stimmt irgendwann muss man seine Enttäuschung ja mal verarbeitet haben !!

Ansonsten muss man Therapiestunden bei seiner Krankenkasse beantragen


----------



## Orthwin (5. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe schon so einiges gespielt am MMOrpg´s
Ragnarök (1998-2000)
GW (2005- bis Heute)
WoW (2005-2007)
HG:L (2007 nur 2 Monate)
Lotro (2007)
FF11 (2006)
AoC (23.05 - 3 Monate lang)
und jetzt bin bei WAR (endlich glücklich)
und ich muss gestehen das AoC ein geiles Kapfsystem hat mehr nichts, das Game ist sowas von VERSAUT und nein ich bin nicht Glücklich drüber aber der Gaute gehört gesteinigt und erschoßen. Ganz einfach.

Oder wessen Schuld ist es wenns nicht die von Gaute? Eidos bestimmt nicht ich habe noch deren Finat Fantasy Teile zu haus und die sind 1A


----------



## MoneyGhost (5. Oktober 2008)

Orthwin schrieb:


> und ich muss gestehen das AoC ein geiles Kapfsystem hat mehr nichts, d



So revolutionär ist das Kampfsystem auch nicht. Statt einmal zu klicken, kannst du hier halt in 3 verschiedene Richtungen angreifen, aber sonst ist es doch genauso,wie bei allen anderen Games auch.


----------



## Spittykovski (5. Oktober 2008)

Orthwin schrieb:


> und ich muss gestehen das AoC ein geiles Kapfsystem hat mehr nichts, das Game ist sowas von VERSAUT und nein ich bin nicht Glücklich drüber aber der Gaute gehört gesteinigt und erschoßen. Ganz einfach.



jow tolles Kampfsystem, pvp beschränkt sich darauf wer den andern zu erst aufen boden wirft. Und combos tickern wurde auch schnell boring :/


----------



## Wow-Bravoplayer (5. Oktober 2008)

Healorx schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffed-Community,
> 
> seit Wochen stand bei mir die Frage im Raum: "Was lohnt sich für mich? AoC oder WAR?"
> Jeden Tag habe ich mir auf buffed die Foren durchgelesen, hunderte gameplay videos im Internet gesehen,Freunde befragt usw. !
> ...




wayne?


----------



## Deadwool (5. Oktober 2008)

offenbar einige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*kopfkratzend auf die Seitenzahl schaut*


----------



## Niko78 (5. Oktober 2008)

wäre für /closed
weil sich eh immer nur alles im Kreis dreht.
Viele dagegen und wenige dafür und AoC hat mal nun nicht das gebracht was sich die Masse erwartet hat. 
Wenn nun ein TE so einen Titel wählt, dann ist er selbst schuld, aber es sollte halt auch nicht ewig weitergehen.
Der Frust sollte nun ja bei jedem raus sein und somit könnte man solche Themen auch einfach schließen.


----------



## kogrash (5. Oktober 2008)

also bei solchen posts wie von dem TE frage ich mich immer wer dahinter steckt.
neuen account erstellen um solche lobeshymnen abzuliefern.


(nicht das man durch die berichte über bezahlte stimmungsmacher in foren mißtrauisch geworden wäre...)

und falls dem so ist: wer sowas nötig hat scheint ja in die qualität seines produktes viel vertrauen zu haben...


----------



## Cembrotta (5. Oktober 2008)

Kauft euch Aoc leute,

und an alle Aoc schlechtmacher wollte ich nur eins sagen,ihr seid nur enttäuscht weil ihr das Geld nicht mehr zurückbekommen habt und hier euren frust rauslässt.Tja ihr könnt noch soviel hier schreiben und das Spiel schlecht machen,das Geld ist nun mal futsch und ihr seht es nie wieder....

Age of Conan ist mit abstand das beste Rollenspiel was es grad im Markt gibt!!!In diesem sinne kauft es....

und ich freue mich schon wahnsinnig auf die antworten meines Posts...legt los ihr heulenden Kinder!!!


----------



## Taynted (5. Oktober 2008)

Cembrotta schrieb:


> Kauft euch Aoc leute,
> 
> und an alle Aoc schlechtmacher wollte ich nur eins sagen,ihr seid nur enttäuscht weil ihr das Geld nicht mehr zurückbekommen habt und hier euren frust rauslässt.Tja ihr könnt noch soviel hier schreiben und das Spiel schlecht machen,das Geld ist nun mal futsch und ihr seht es nie wieder....
> 
> ...



wie recht du hast. also in dem punkt mit dem geld. ich sehs nie wieder. aber ehrlich gesagt drauf geschissen weil ich jetzt weiß wenn funcom noch ein mmorpg rausbringt kann ich mir die kohle sparen. hatte also n nutzen, wenn auch nur nen kleinen.


----------



## Chromlech (5. Oktober 2008)

Toll, dass hier immer wieder jemand provozieren muss.....

AoC ist sicher nicht das beste Rollenspiel, es hat viele Bugs und vermittelt  den Eindruck einer Baustelle.

Wie auch immer , mir macht es dennoch Spaß und ich glaube, es hat sehr viel Potential. Es entwickelt auch - gute Hardware vorausgesetzt - eine Stimmung und ein Flair, die man sonst nur aus EinzelspielerRPGs kennt. 

Viele Sachen gibts dennoch, die mich ärgern (offene Instanzen--> Hauptsystem, Gefängnisinsel *würg*, zu schneller Respawn, null Exp wenn nur ein Mitglied der Gruppe mehr als 7 lvl über Moblvl ist,...). diese Sachen anzusprechen hat man aber eh keine Möglichkeit, da von beiden Seiten nur provoziert und die ganze Zeit sau blöd dahergeschrieben wird. 

Ich gebs jetzt auf, werd Foren einfach meiden.

Zerfleischt euch ruhig weiter, anscheined habt ihr im echten Leben keine wahren Probleme......


----------



## Niko78 (5. Oktober 2008)

Cembrotta schrieb:


> Kauft euch Aoc leute,
> 
> und an alle Aoc schlechtmacher wollte ich nur eins sagen,ihr seid nur enttäuscht weil ihr das Geld nicht mehr zurückbekommen habt und hier euren frust rauslässt.Tja ihr könnt noch soviel hier schreiben und das Spiel schlecht machen,das Geld ist nun mal futsch und ihr seht es nie wieder....
> 
> ...



Was für ein Spack bist du denn? Meinst alle die hier negative Kommentare zu AoC haben sind heulende Kinder? Warum willst du den Thread wieder anfachen und nicht mal ruhen lassen?
Mir ist das Geld latte, weil ich genug verdiene um mir auch mal einen Flop zu leisten, mir ist es aber nicht latte wenn hier immer wieder jemand AoC in den Himmel hebt. AoC hatte auf jeden Fall gute Ansätze und wollte alles neu und besser machen. Gescheitert sind sie daran, dass nicht genug Zeit vorhanden war und auf Druck das Spiel auf den Markt geworfen wurde. 
Ich denke, dass auch viele nun mit übertriebenen Erwartungen rangegangen sind und wenn es nach den ersten 20 Level so super weitergegangen wäre, dann hätte wohl auch niemand gemeckert, aber dem war halt nicht so.


----------



## Lanatir (5. Oktober 2008)

Also ich habe da so langsam eine Theorie.

Ganz provokant behaupte ich mal das der name dieses threads willentlich so gewählt wurde und von bezahlten mitarbeitern von Funcom mit provokativen threads immer wieder hochgeholt wird. Warum?

Wenn man auf die Seite von buffed.de surft sieht man recht zentral die übersicht der Forentopics. Was steht da bei AOC? Genau! AOC kaufen! Unbedingt!

Ein Besucher der Seite sieht das und denkt sich: Ach, geil, die jungs von Buffed empfehlen also das Spiel zu kaufen, mach ich dann mal.

Daher bitte ich darum, diesen thread umzubenennen da ich tatsächlich mittlerweile vermute das das ein fun Mafiacom gewählter weg ist Schleichwerbung für ihr Scheiss Drecksspiel zu machen.

Bitte, umbenennen.


----------



## Niko78 (5. Oktober 2008)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Also ich habe da so langsam eine Theorie.
> 
> Ganz provokant behaupte ich mal das der name dieses threads willentlich so gewählt wurde und von bezahlten mitarbeitern von Funcom mit provokativen threads immer wieder hochgeholt wird. Warum?
> 
> ...



Wenn man nur bisschen Hirn hat, dann liest man sich einen Thread durch und kommt bald drauf, dass es nur heiße Luft ist die hier geblasen wird und nix dahiner = ein Spiel welches man sich, auf jeden Fall, nicht heute oder morgen kaufen sollte sondern mal abwarten wie es sich weiter entwickelt.
Sollte wirklich eine sogenannte Schleichwerbung dahinter stecken, dann sieht es wohl recht schlecht aus, denn sonst hätte man solche Mittel nicht nötig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowface (6. Oktober 2008)

soefsn schrieb:


> Danke für deinen Beitrag, doch muss ich dir leider sagen dass er nicht ganz zutrifft und eher vielleicht dein Wunschdenken ist. Du schreibst ja selber dass du dir AOC erst gestern gekauft hast und grade mal vier Stunden gespielt hast. Ich muss dir aber leider sagen dass du dir noch gar kein Urteil über dieses Spiel erlauben kannst, da solche Städte wie Tortage wirklich fertig sind und auch wirklich Spaß machen. Aber werde mal Level 40 und dann geht es nämlich los
> 
> Grinden
> 
> ...




jo da geb i dir recht  habs aoc auch lange gespielt is ja cool kämpfen usw. aber später.. auf lv 80 zu es is einfach langweilig öde. WAR the best das is des beste


----------



## Coup de grâce (6. Oktober 2008)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Also ich habe da so langsam eine Theorie.
> 
> Ganz provokant behaupte ich mal das der name dieses threads willentlich so gewählt wurde und von bezahlten mitarbeitern von Funcom mit provokativen threads immer wieder hochgeholt wird. Warum?
> 
> ...



Um ehrlich zu sein, der Verdacht ist mir auch schon mal gekommen. Dagegen würde nur helfen, in dieser Sektion einen eigenen Thread mit neutralerem Titel zu eröffnen, der dann gleichzeitig so interessant ist, dass er die meisten/aktuellsten Posts hat und damit stets in der Übersicht auftaucht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verce (6. Oktober 2008)

AoC kaufen? Unbedingt nicht !


----------



## Roy1971 (6. Oktober 2008)

Keandir schrieb:


> und mich kotzt dieses dämliche rumgeflame von denn ganzen Kindern an dennen das Spiel nich gefällt. Also warum nich einfach schnauze halten den Leuten dennen es spaß macht es spielen lassen und sich dann auf ein anderes Game zu konzentrieren und in derern foren scheiße zu schreiben



Ich habe zwar mit AoC aufgehört, da es mir persönlich zwar gefiel aber irgendwie die "Motivation" abhanden ging..... aber trotzdem möchte ich hier zustimmen. Wer keine Lust auf AoC hat, sucht sich was anderes. Punkt, aus und Ende. Ich frage mich sowieso, was diese ganzen Diskusionen hier sollen.


----------



## Nofel (6. Oktober 2008)

Coup schrieb:


> *Das *hat auch niemand behauptet. Aber netter Versuch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doch das Funktioniert sehr gut. WoW wird immer als Beispiel ran gezogen. Aber die wenigsten haben halt den Release in den USA mitgemacht und der war echt mies. Denke Blizzard hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt auch extra viel Wachpersonal. 


Was auch ein Totschlagsargument  ist, ist "ich spiele ja noch 5 andere MMO's also muss ich recht haben!" oder " Ich Spiele Seit EQ, also was willst du mir sagen." Sorry aber sehr tolle Grundlage außerdem war/bin ich ein totaler Ultima-Fan und bin 96 oder 97 (kein Ahnung mehr) in den Laden gerannt und hab mir ne Frizkarte und ISDN geholt damit ich Ultima Online Spiele konnte, was auch einen sehr schlechten Start hatte, aber da haben weniger Leute drüber geredet.

Fakt ist auch. Das viel mit Sachen kommen die seit Monaten nicht mehr Aktuell sind. Ein tolle Grundlage für eine Diskussion. Sorry aber FunCom hat viele Kund verprellt, was auch Eigenverschulden war, aber was hier im Moment im Forum abgeht klingt nur noch  wie eine Hetzkampagne nicht mehr wie eine Vernünfige Diskussion die auf Fakten beruht.


----------



## Dentus (6. Oktober 2008)

Funcom sollte endlich mal eine "Come-Back"-Aktion starten. Also ehemaligen Abonnenten einen kostenlosen 14 Tage Wiedereinstieg ermöglichen. Denn dann könnten all die Anti-AoC-Flamer (zu denen ich mich auch zähle), endlich feststellen ob sie Recht habe und alles immernoch im Arsch ist, oder ob sich wirklich soooooo viel getan hat.

Wenn es nämlich so toll geworden ist wie die "Noch"-Spieler und Funcom behaupten, wäre die Diskussion damit im Keim erstickt und der ein oder andere würde sogar bleiben.

Macht Funcom aber nicht, also haben sie was zu verbergen, sind zu stolz, oder zu Arm geworden sowas zu finanzieren.


----------



## XxKalimarixX (6. Oktober 2008)

LOL @ Lanatir
nette Phantasie haste, aber FunCom würde sowas 100 pro nicht machen...dafür müssten die ja arbeiten ;D

Außerdem ist der TE mein ehemaliger Nachbar xD


----------



## Transylvanier (6. Oktober 2008)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Also ich habe da so langsam eine Theorie.
> 
> Ganz provokant behaupte ich mal das der name dieses threads willentlich so gewählt wurde und von bezahlten mitarbeitern von Funcom mit provokativen threads immer wieder hochgeholt wird. Warum?
> 
> ...




Nichts für ungut, aber das wäre doch ein bisschen an den Haaren herbeigezogen.
Meiner Meinung nach gehört der Thread geschlossen, da er wenig bis gar nichts sinnvolles enthält.
Vlt. erbarmt sich ja einer der Mods und schliesst den Thread.


----------



## Dungorn (7. Oktober 2008)

Jedes MMO hat nach Release so seine macken egal ob Ultima Online, Everquest, Lineage, WoW Age of conan oder Warhammer!

Warum jeder auf Funcoms Age of Conan rumhackt ist doch ganz einfach. Es wurde als WoW  ( killer ) angepriesen !

Was beim Start heraus kam schildere ich mal:

Erstmal wollen gute 30GB installiert werden
Charakter auswahl ok und schon ist man Ingame ( instanziert )

Von 1-20  ist es eins der besten MMo's die sich je gesehen habe! Sprach ausgabe Flair  da passte alles.
Das Kampfsystem für Melees war einfach genial mal was neues halt, nach den lvl 20 gings dann los verwunderung oh Sprachausgabe wo is denn die geblieben ?!
Quests einsacken und los gehts! Quests zuende und was passiert keine Quests klasse Grinden bis zum abwinken. lvl 30 erreicht dann mal wieder ran an die Story- Story quest auf dem gegenwärtigen level beendet und ein paar quests absolvieren und wieder grinden dann mal lvl 40 erreicht und ab ins feld der toten dort durch und genau da gehts los- Grinden grinden grinde- ab und an mal quests erledigen die wenigen die es da noch gab!

Klassen Balancing was ist das? kenne ich nicht!

Ich selbst hatte einen Tos und enien Barbar


Der Tos war mit abstand die stärkste Klasse im Grind content 10-15 mobs pullen aoe und feddich! Totem aufstellen hotten aoe anwerfen hotten  und mobs down tolles spiel prinzip^^

Städte bau wofür?
Beim Städte bau kam es mir vor wie eine art minigame ohne sinn und verstand hauptsache resis verballern! denn keine NPC vorhanden! Als die NPC's dann endlich mal inplementiert wurden ( oh wunder )  Konnte man sie in der betonierung des jeweiligen gebäudes suchen!

Questgebiete an abweckslung- nö gabs net nur eine Zone wo alle durch mussten ( Geniale idee so schafft man grandiose frust momente! ) 

Das beste kam ja erst noch, ab einem gewissen Patch, der implementierte fehler vom überlasten des Speichers, folgen Graue minimap-anschließend graue Worldmap animationen froren ein game stürzte ab! Ganze zonen gaben den geist auf etc... Nicht das das überladen des Speichers an den nerven zerte fehler meldungen machten das neustarten des spiels unterhaltsam sondern auch das dauernde content updaten beim starten des spiels, wäre ja auch zuschön gewesen mal länger als ne stunde zuspielen ohne das abstürzen durch graue map etc

Freunde und Gilde 
War auch klasse alles schon in einem Abteil ( übersicht)  man fand nix!

Resies Sammlen ( wer sich das aus gedacht hatte gehört erschossen ) Ob eine Resurse voll war oder nciht konnte man erst sehen wenn man davor stand  

Instanzierung und Gruppen
Auch das absolut klasse nicht nur das man sich suchen musste wie ein irrer sondern das Gruppen spiel war auch klasse kleine richtig kleine blaue minipunkte auf der map gaben an wo sich die spielkamaeraden aufhalten!

chat
Eine grausamkeit, komplizierter gings dann doch nicht mehr flüstern oder gewisse animationen wie winken etc stellten sich zu einer herausforderung

Bis zuletzt wo  ich es aufgehört habe zuspielen

Verbesserungen
Die  übersicht für Freunde Gilde wurde überarbeitet nun hatte man mal endlich ne übersicht

Instanzierung und Gruppen 
Da hat sich einiges getan, man wurde geladen und sah aha Anführer der gruppe in zeta  markiert durch einen stern  ich bin in beta ok switchen, auf der minimap wurden die spielkameraden endlich mal deutlich sichtbar als kleine Männchen dargestellt!

Chat 
Gewisse animationen /emote und Tab drücken tolle verbesserung 


Das wars aus meiner sicht der Verbesserung in hinsicht von Funcom


Ich hatte auf lvl 70 einfach die faxen dicke mir ging funcoms gesabbel aufn keks was sie alles noch machen wolten etc!
Ein paar Leute aus meiner gilde waren 80 und standen sich die beine in den bauch!

Wie das spiel nun ist kann ich nicht sagn! Falls es noch so ist wie geschildert kann ich nur sagen FINGER weg
wobei mich interesieren würde ob sie es mittlerweile gabcken bekommen haben den software fehler wieder auszupatchen 

1. Rausgeschmissenes Geld
2. Frust ohne ende
3.lvl 80 content gibet nicht


----------



## Wow-Bravoplayer (7. Oktober 2008)

Cembrotta schrieb:


> Kauft euch Aoc leute,
> 
> und an alle Aoc schlechtmacher wollte ich nur eins sagen,ihr seid nur enttäuscht weil ihr das Geld nicht mehr zurückbekommen habt und hier euren frust rauslässt.Tja ihr könnt noch soviel hier schreiben und das Spiel schlecht machen,das Geld ist nun mal futsch und ihr seht es nie wieder....
> 
> ...



was is dir denn passiert? o.O


----------



## _Janus_ (7. Oktober 2008)

Oh man, ja geanu, wie es wahrscheinlich schon jede menge vor mir gesagt haben, du bist gerade mal lvl keine ahnung, aber so wie du redest scheint es unter lvl 25 zu sein. warte mal ab was der rest bringt. ok, ich zock eventuell etwas viel, aber hey, die spielemänner müssen erwaretn das nach ein paar wochen jede menge leute im nahzu endlvl bereich rumhängen und dass da dann einfach kein conten mehr is, is ne frechheit, hab 45€ für dieses scheiß spiel rausgehauen, hat mich genuso gebledet wie dich, aber bei mir wars gerade neu. Wenn du auf pvp, zw. rvr getümmel stehst spiel auf jeden fall WAR, war am anfang auch skeptisch, aber es macht einfach nur hammer spaß. pvp und pve sind eng miteinander verbunden, du läufst durch die gegend und bekommst mit das ne urg erobert wird und steigst einfach ein, die szenarien/ battlefields sind viel geiler, und die stimmung stimmt. nicht einfach nur 3 völker die sich untereinander nicht leiden können, sondern 3 rassen die  jeweils ihren gegner bis aufs blut hassen. und ich denke da werden noch rassen bei kommen, is jedenfalls von der spielmechanik wesentlich einfacher als bei AoC ne neue rasse einzufügen.

WAR rockt!!!!

Janorus


----------



## BigBamDaddy (7. Oktober 2008)

Dass AoC keine Millionen-Abos mehr erreichen wird ist klar, dran gearbeitet wird dennoch, ganz abschreiben würd ich das Spiel nicht. Jeder ders schon gespielt hat kann eben immer mal wieder reinschauen. 

Ehrlichgesagt gings mir mit WoW ähnlich wie es hier mit AoC geschildert wird. Ich habs mir zu Release geholt und 3 Monate später irgendwo bei Level 40 aufgegeben. Es war (und ist immernoch) ziemlich einfallslos was die Quests (zumindest in der alten Welt) angeht und auch bei WoW sind Quests nur eine Motivation zu Grinden. Ob ich nun 30 Mobs grinde, oder 30 Mobs grinde und dann 10 Items dabei sammle ... so groß ist der spielerische Unterschied eben nicht.

Mitlerweile spiel ich WoW wieder, weil mir zumindest der neuere Content gut gefällt.
Eben dies _könnte_ auch bei AoC passieren, nur weil das Spiel jetzt wenig Content bietet, muss das eben nicht so bleiben. Ob das nun schon in 1, 2 Monaten so ist, oder erst in 1, 2 Jahren sei dahingestellt. Nur weil man das Spiel in seinem "War-Zustand" kennt, bedeutet dass nicht, dass der Ist-Zustand oder Wird-Zustand dieser Beurteilen entspricht. 

Die ganzen Frust-Kommentare spiegeln sicherlich wieder, wie das Spiel eben ausgesehen hat bzw. noch aussieht. Aber dann Leute, welche trotzdem Spaß dran haben (die gibts bei Hellgate London z.b. auch noch) dermaßen zu beleidigen und für unmündig zu erklären ist eine Frechheit.

Sicherlich wird das ganze spielerisch und contentmäßig nie der Versprochene Hit werden, aber wem der bisherige Spielstil zusagt und dann auch noch passenden Content geliefert bekommt, der kann doch guten Gewissens AoC spielen.


----------



## Thornado (7. Oktober 2008)

hi...so meine schilderungen über AOC.
Mein Account bei AOC läuft weiter!!..Und da erschien mir WAR das mein Sohnemann spielte.Mann..dachte ich mir..was für eine action!
So..kauf mir das Spiel und Level in 5 Tagen bis Level 22. 
-Charerstellung...hust...nehme mir halt gesicht Nr.5
wie gesagt WAR ist wirklich gut!...aber ich merke langsam...hmmm..isses wirklich das Spiel?... Nun bin Ich wieder immer mehr in AOC!!
warum?:
ENDCONTENT:
- PVP - Minigames
         - Open PVP
         - Burgenkämpfe (die ja nun inzwischen perfect funktionieren)
         - PVP XP und Ränge erkämpfen und Belohnungen

oder unsere Gilde(die wieder zugenommen hat an Online-Spielern) geht Instanzen..
 naja ..und auf Testserver kommt eh nun die nächsten Inhalte!

- Y-Mir Pass oder so das neue riesige Gebiet
- 2.PVP Patch (freu mich auf MURDERER)
- neue vertonte Quests und bald auch Questloch gestopft!
- usw.

und vorallem das Kampfsystem...wie hab ich das vermisst!!
kein nur Taste 1/2/3 drücken sondern wirklich kämpfen!!--->Wann kann ich Kombos einsetzen..wann block ich links/rechts/vorne?...
 also wie gesagt ich bin von AOC wieder begeistert und seh mich immer öfter von WAR zu AOC zu loggen


----------



## corpescrust (7. Oktober 2008)

Wieso sollen die Minigames kein Endkontent sein ?

In WOW nennt man sie Battlegrounds.

Jetzt soll mal jeder der nicht Alzheimer hat darüber nachdenken wie es bei WOW anfing.
Richtig mit der Warsongschlucht oder einfacher gesagt ein ganz Simples Capture the Flag Szenario.
Wie lange hat das gedauert bit das Alteractal regelmäßig aufging,dass waren Jahre.

Das erste halbe Jahr bestand PVP darin sich vor TM zu treffen und sich ohne Sinn und Zweck die Rübe ein zu dreschen.
Die ersten Monate gab es auch kein Belohnungssystem man traf sich in den Questgebieten und ließ sich in Ruhe.
Weil es keinen Sinn machte sich gegenseitig vom Leveln abzuhalten

Was mich hier fast zum kotzen bringt ist dieses messen mit zweierlei Maß.

Sicher wurde AOC zu früh auf den Markt geworfen.
Manche Sachen die gehen auch einfach nicht .
Sowas wie das anpreisen von Direktx 10 ohne das es implementiert ist.

Aber vieles was hier so voller Entrüstung kritisiert wird ,sowas wie Questlöcher, fehlende Inhalte  und Performance Probleme sind definitiv keine Funcom Erfindungen.
Alle ohne Alzheimer kennen sowas doch auch andren MMO-Spielen,oder ?


----------



## Hadien (7. Oktober 2008)

Tjoa ich habe mir den Kram hier mal zu Gemüte geführt,

also zur Info ich habe 2 80er und ein paar Twinks von 25-63. Nun der OOM-Fehler und graue Map Bug wurden zum größten Teil gefixt, ebenso ist die Performance etwas besser.
Das zum Positiven Teil ...

Nur ist der negative Teil immernoch nicht gerade klein, zum Thema PvP-Patch, das ist nur der 1.(!) Teil des PvP-Systems welches ja eigentlich seit Release drin sein sollte, mein PvP-Twink ist seitdem auf Eis, auf das Geganke habe ich keine Lust mehr, PvP gerne aber nicht sowas... .man wird gerne auf dem Respawnpunkt abgefarmt und es ist den Gankern egal ob man für den Kill Punkte bekommt oder nicht. Balancing ist immernoch vielfach nur ein Wunschdenken, man denke an die Onehit- wonder, das Kombosystem so gut es im PvE ist, im PvP ist es eher suboptimal, wer bleibt schon stehen und frisst erstmal eine Kombo?( es sei denn man ist im Stun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 
Keepschlachten sind mit Monstermaschinen zu ertragen, auf allen anderen werdens halbe Diashows.
Zudem sind immernoch eine menge Bugs drin, Wände die zerstöbar sein sollten aber nicht sind, spieler die aus dem Keep nicht rauskommen, eigene NPC´s die einen immernoch angreifen, Gildenkollegen sind immernoch manchmal angreifbar...
Hinzu kommt das ganze gem hin-und-her, scheinbar weis nicht einmal Failcom was sie genau wollen...

Zum Thema PvE nun einige Quests wurden überarbeitet und auch teilweise gefixt, z.b. die Pyramide als Aushängeschild.
Leider ist der Handelsposten immernoch Schrott, Preise werden nicht angezeigt, Icons der Items verschwinden, der beliebte Sonderzeichen Bug ist immernoch drin, es werden immernoch nicht alle zum Verkauf stehenden Items angezeigt u.s.w .

Da jetzt sicher die Einwände kommen das man ja auf 80 jede menge Ini´s machen kann und T0-T2 Raiden kann, also Endgame ohne ende vorhanden ist, sage ich folgendes:
ja schön das die Inis da sind aber ich hätte sie auch gerne möglichst Bugfrei!
Trashmobs die sich Hochheilen das es eine Freude ist, Bosse die sich entweder nicht oder dann dauernd Resetten, Heilzauber die sich gern überschreiben und zwar nicht die großen die kleinen sondern umgekehrt, einige Spieler kommen nicht in die Instanz rein, entweder von anfang an oder nach einen Wipe, einige haben  eine dauer ID und die GM´s sind scheinbar nicht in der lage die ID´s zurückzusetzen.
Das Lootsystem ist lustig, is unserem Raid droppt jede menge Stoffkram aber kaum Platte, bei 2MT´s ist es lustig wenn man mal wieder nach 5-6 Raids Platte im Loot hat uns sich die beiden halb drum kloppen. Stoff will keiner mehr weil sich inzwischen die Stoffies komplett ausgestattet haben.

Kommen wir zum Stats-System, ich warte immernoch auf eine Erklärung wie das System genau funktioniert und wie sich die einzelnen Werte im Spiel auswirken, versprochen war diese Erklärung schon vor Monaten.
Zum Teil sind die werte scheinbar vollig egal im Spiel, obwohl T1 ausgestattet kommen immernoch Grüne Items im Raid vor, da diese bessere werte als die Blauen haben. Klingt merkwürdig ist aber so.
Zum Thema instanziierung der welt, ja die Instanzen hopperei hat sich gebessert, sind ja auch nicht mehr soviele on ^^, von daher auch weniger Instanzen. Es ist allerdings immernoch nervend wenn die Gruppe bzw. Raid über einige Instanzen verstreut ist und sich erstmal alle suchen.

Und ja ich spiele seit Release, mein Abo geht noch bis 11.10. Warum habe ich trotz der ganzen Bugs weitergespielt? Ich habe nicht die Hoffnung aufgegeben das Failcom doch die Kurve kriegt und AoC zu dem macht was es hätte werden können. Das Aoc als Frühe Beta rauskam ist wohl kaum zu bestreiten, nur hat Failcom statt den Spielern die sich für das Spiel eingesetzt haben und Bugs gemeldet, sowie Lösungsvorschläge brachten einfach ignoriert und eben die Spieler die sich dann beschwerten das von dem was eigentlich drin seine sollte nur ein Bruchteil vorhanden war, einfach mal als Flamer abgetan und die entsprechenden Post´s gelöscht hat.
Das ein MMO bei Release nicht Bugfrei ist hat keiner betritten, doch als anstatt darauf einzugehen und und die Bugreports zur kenntnis zu nehmen und eine Prioritätenliste ebenso wie eine "Leitlinie" für das Bugfixing und die Contentupdates zu erstellen, wurde einfach behauptet es ist doch alles im Spiel und braucht nurnoch etwas Feinschliff.
Das hat die Spieler verärgert und hat zu den Flamewars meiner meinung nach erheblich beigetragen.
Allerdings habe ich jetzt keine Lust mehr mir das Spiel weiter anzutun, wenn das Abo ausgelaufen ist ist Sense mit AoC, leider...


----------



## AoC-Spasshaber (7. Oktober 2008)

Dungorn schrieb:


> Das Kampfsystem für Melees war einfach genial mal was neues halt, nach den lvl 20 gings dann los verwunderung oh Sprachausgabe wo is denn die geblieben ?!
> Quests einsacken und los gehts! Quests zuende und was passiert keine Quests klasse Grinden bis zum abwinken. lvl 30 erreicht dann mal wieder ran an die Story- Story quest auf dem gegenwärtigen level beendet und ein paar quests absolvieren und wieder grinden dann mal lvl 40 erreicht und ab ins feld der toten dort durch und genau da gehts los- Grinden grinden grinde- ab und an mal quests erledigen die wenigen die es da noch gab!
> 
> Der Tos war mit abstand die stärkste Klasse im Grind content 10-15 mobs pullen aoe und feddich! Totem aufstellen hotten aoe anwerfen hotten  und mobs down tolles spiel prinzip^^
> ...



Das Lesen einiger Beiträge bereitet mir echte Kopfschmerzen. Wenn die Leute so gespielt haben wie sie hier posten, dann bin ich FROH dass sie aufgehört haben mit Aoc und damit die Qualität des Spiel angehoben haben. Danke!


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (7. Oktober 2008)

Hadien schrieb:


> also zur Info ich habe 2 80er und ein paar Twinks von 25-63. Nun der OOM-Fehler und graue Map Bug wurden zum größten Teil gefixt, ebenso ist die Performance etwas besser.
> Das zum Positiven Teil ...



ich habe mich in deinem post wiedergefunden. habe auch zwei 80iger und einen 62iger sowieso viele 20-35 twinks.
ich habe zum glück eine aktive spassige gilde wo ich abends noch gerne einlogge. allerdings überlege ich ob ich nach meinem dritten twink noch einen hochspiele. t1 haben mir auf farmstatus und t2 ist leider viel verbuggt und scheitert auch oft an anzahl der spieler die mitwollen.
sonntag haben wir vistrix und kylli zusammen unter 3 stunden gelegt . alle im ersten versuch mit einer neuen raidallianz die das erste mal zusammen gespielt hat. davor die woche mit einer eingespielten truppe 5 stunden an vistrix gewipt weil er sich egal was wir getan haben immer resetett ist.

ich hoffe auf kommende patche das man noch ein wenig mehr zu tun bekommt. ansonsten werde ich mich auf längere zeit gesehen wohl auch verabschieden obwohl ich dies spiel gerne spiele. die spieler wollen auch mit level 80 weiter unterhalten werden.


----------



## Niko78 (7. Oktober 2008)

Tja ... AoC hat halt den Nachteil, dass es nicht als das Spiel aller Spiele rauskam. Unfertig auf den Markt geschmissen, damit man endlich Kohle macht und dachte man kann die Leute vera....en und gibt sicher immer einige die es über den grünen Klee loben. ^^
Ansatz gut - Ausführung schlecht und es bedarf sicher noch viel Arbeit um dies hinzubekommen. 
Was mich aber nun echt langsam ankotzt ist die Tatsache vom Thema: AoC kaufen? Unbedingt!
NEIN, NEIN, NEIN !!!
Ich würde sagen, der früheste Zeitpunkt um das Spiel wieder anzutesten ist der Tag, wo man es 10 Tage lang GRATIS ausprobieren kann. Ist es wirklich so gut wie Funcom oder die Fanboys sagen, dann sollte es doch kein Problem sein. Man hätte dann ja was herzuzeigen. Kommt das nicht, dann müsste man vielleicht davon ausgehen das die Fanboys keine neutrale Meinung haben und Funcom was verschleiern will. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satus (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe auch noch ein offenes AoC Abbo - die Betonung liegt auf noch.

Am Anfang konnte ich auch nicht verstehen, warum alle so über das Spiel hergezogen haben. Ich habe und hatte keinerlei Probleme mit Abstürzen und Bugs.

Leider verliert AoC ca. ab Level 40 recht viel von seiner Faszination. Die Quests gefallen mir gar nicht mehr. Da ist Lotro insgesamt gesehen viel besser. Insofern gefällt mir dort das PvE viel besser.

Der Grund, warum ich AoC hautsächlich gekauft habe, war die Hoffnung auf ein PvP Spiel, dass mit seinem neuartigen Kampfsystem, viel Spielspaß bereitet.

Nach nunmehr 6 Monaten Warten, ist dieses immernoch nicht im befriedigenden Umfang und in ausreichend guter Qualität vorhanden. Mir macht da sogar das MPvP von Lotro mehr Spaß (was imo nicht wirklich gelungen ist).

Crafting in AoC ist, wie vieles nur halbherzig implementiert. Gut WAR ist da vielleicht sogar noch etwas einfacher gestrickt. Dennoch sind die Items dort wenigstens sinnvoll nutzbar.

WAR bietet PvP vom ersten Level an. Für den Entwicklungsstand ist es erstaunlich ausgereift.

Also warum dann noch ein verkapptes PvE mit super Grafik und Sound spielen? Lotro sieht unwesentlich schlechter aus. 

AoC hat unbestritten viel Spaß gemacht. Wenn man am o.g. Punkt ankommt, wiegt die Enttäuschung jedoch umso größer, gerade wenn man bedenkt was aus dem Spiel hätte werden können. So schaue ich in 1,5 bis 3 Jahren vielleicht nochmal rein - falls die Server noch laufen.


----------



## Niko78 (7. Oktober 2008)

Langsam frage ich mich wirklich, warum der Thread hier nicht geschlossen wird? 
Man muss doch langsam mal bemerken, dass AoC eigentlich eher negativ auffällt als positiv und trotzdem liest man immer wieder: AoC kaufen? Unbedingt!
Faule Werbung und das kotzt an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nefer (8. Oktober 2008)

aoc hat leider viele schwere fehler im spieldesign welche auch sicher nicht mehr korrigiert werden.

- schlechte grafikengine. 

zwar stimmt es, dass in weiten teilen die grafik an sich in aoc sehr nett ist (von einigen shader bugs abgesehen). allerdings scheint die engine nicht für mmos ausgelegt zu sein. wie zum teufel konnte es dann sein, dass sie für ein mmo entwickelt wurde. von welchen hardwareanforderungen gingen die entwickler aus? welche tests wurden gemacht um die funktionstüchtigkeit der engine zu prüfen?

- aufteilung in winzige instanzierte zonen

dass die welt in derart kleine zonen unterteil wird, welche dann auch noch instanziert werden lässt einfach nicht das gefühl einer durchgängigen welt aufkommen. zudem ist das layout der zonen schlecht. zudem wird alles instanziert. zusammen gesehen sind das natürlich sparmaßnahmen um weniger content erzeugen zu müssen und weniger komplexen netcode für server schreiben zu können.

- schlechtes kampfsystem

auf den ersten blick war das kampfsystem von aoc eine abwechslung. bei genauerem hinsehen entpuppte es sich jedach als kompletter fehlschlag. für ein pvp system gänzlich ungeeignet. 
gründe:

       - statisch. wenn eine bestimmte situation eine reaktion erfordert, dann möchte ich schnell darauf reagieren können und nicht erst nach ca 5s. wenn ich alle meine komboschläge durchgebracht hab.
       - wenig "skillbased". wer behauptet, dass das kampfsystem schwieriger sei, weil man in fester reihenfolge tasten klicken muss liegt falsch. skill based wäre wenn ich in einer bestimmten zeit auf eine gegen mich gerichtete fähigkeit richtig reagieren muss. in aoc jedoch fehlanzeige. vor allem wenn ich VOR den einzelnen attacken die gewünschte kombo auswählen muss. ich habe daher immer das alternative kombosystem unterstützt.
das umstellen der schilde in kampfsituationen ist viel zu umständlich.

- undurchdachtes staminasystem

wieso tränke absolute werte an stamina regenerieren während sprinten relative verbraucht ist mir ein rätsel. wer nicht gesehen hat, dass hier die klassen welche insgesamt weniger stamina haben und daher überproportional von potions profitieren stark im vorteil sind kann nicht recht klever gewesen sein.


was mich jedoch am meisten gestört hat: one hits im pvp. in keinem guten spiel sollte so etwas möglich sein. dadurch hat sich funcome als kompett inkompetent disqualifiziert.

ein spiel auf den markt zu bringen welches derart massive schwächen im balance hatte und scheinbar immer noch hat ist für ein pvp spiel einfach lächerlich.

von crafting und gildenstadt fang ich jetz gar nicht an.

nur soviel: die nerf politik von fc in bezug auf edelsteine (resi nerf, dmg nerf,...) zeigt doch, dass sie komplett ahnungslos waren. 

es wird klar, dass hinter den ganzen mechaniken, von klassenfähigkeiten und stats auf items kein durchdachtes system steht. imho wird das nie was werden.

auch über raids möcht ich nicht reden- hab ich sie persönlich gar nicht mehr zu gesicht bekommen, da für mich schon vorher klar war, dass aoc nur mit massiven änderungen interessant werden würde, welche in absehbarer zeit sicher nicht kommen würden.


ich kann somit nur jedem abraten sich das spiel zu kaufen. wer sich dennoch dafür interessiert sollte sich zuerst eine testversion besorgen und dann aber auch bis NACH tortage spielen.


----------



## Niko78 (8. Oktober 2008)

AoC-Spasshaber schrieb:


> Das Lesen einiger Beiträge bereitet mir echte Kopfschmerzen. Wenn die Leute so gespielt haben wie sie hier posten, dann bin ich FROH dass sie aufgehört haben mit Aoc und damit die Qualität des Spiel angehoben haben. Danke!



Klar haben die Leute, die das Game verlassen haben die Qualität angehoben und zwar in anderen Onlinegames. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur die Looser bleiben bei AoC und reden sich alles schön. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fonia (8. Oktober 2008)

Niko78 schrieb:


> Klar haben die Leute, die das Game verlassen haben die Qualität angehoben und zwar in anderen Onlinegames.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn du ein MMO spielst mit deinen denken wirst du die Qualität in egal welchen aber nur runter ziehen!

So sätze wie " Nur die looser bleiben bei AoC" zeugen von intolleranz und dummheit.

Was andere leute spielen ist geschmackssache auch bei MMOs und nur weil jemand an was spaß hat an dem andere eben nicht spaß haben ist er kein looser oder sonst was das beleidigend sein könnte unterlasse solche aussagen bitte in zukunft. 

(bevor jetzt fangirl gelabert kommt das sich auf mich bezieht ich spiel kein age of conan)


----------



## Shamaniko (8. Oktober 2008)

Zurück zum Thema  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



JA KAUFEN UNBEDINGT!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Validus (8. Oktober 2008)

Dungorn schrieb:


> Jedes MMO hat nach Release so seine macken egal ob Ultima Online, Everquest, Lineage, WoW Age of conan oder Warhammer!
> 
> Warum jeder auf Funcoms Age of Conan rumhackt ist doch ganz einfach. Es wurde als WoW  ( killer ) angepriesen !
> 
> ...




Ich musste nie Grinden es gibt genug Quests !!!


----------



## Lilith Twilight (8. Oktober 2008)

Validus schrieb:


> Ich musste nie Grinden es gibt genug Quests !!!



...und um uns das mitzuteilen brauchtest du einen seitenlangen Fullquote?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xdave78 (10. Oktober 2008)

AoC ist ab sofort für 29,99€ zu haben.

So was nu angesichts des vorherrschenden Niveaus kommen wird ist natürlich "Geschenkt wär zu teuer" oder <fill in haltlose Hasstirade here>.


----------



## etmundi (10. Oktober 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> AoC ist ab sofort für 29,99€ zu haben.
> 
> So was nu angesichts des vorherrschenden Niveaus kommen wird ist natürlich "Geschenkt wär zu teuer" oder <fill in haltlose Hasstirade here>.



Hier der Link zur News:  Klick mir


----------



## Niko78 (10. Oktober 2008)

Preis gesenkt, aber ... sicher nicht genügend Motivation um das Game zu kaufen.
Wenn FC Mut hat, dann lassen sie die Leute mal für so einen Monat frei ran, ohne Wenn und Aber, denn wer Qualität hat, hat ja nichts zu befürchten.
Nur so bekommt man neue Spieler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lanatir (10. Oktober 2008)

Niko78 schrieb:


> Preis gesenkt, aber ... sicher nicht genügend Motivation um das Game zu kaufen.
> Wenn FC Mut hat, dann lassen sie die Leute mal für so einen Monat frei ran, ohne Wenn und Aber, denn wer Qualität hat, hat ja nichts zu befürchten.
> Nur so bekommt man neue Spieler.
> 
> ...


Wenn man bedenkt wie Funcom bisher mit den Leuten umgegangen ist vermute ich eher das irgendwann alle inaktiven accounts gelöscht werden und nur gegen eine erneute zahlung von (jetzt 29,99) mit einer neuen Seriennummer reaktiviert werden können.

Funcom ist der Antichrist. Ich bin mir ganz sicher.


----------



## xdave78 (11. Oktober 2008)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Funcom ist der Antichrist. Ich bin mir ganz sicher.


...ich hab gehört EA hat den Titel schon...und Ubisoft...und JoWood... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mordrach (14. Oktober 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> ...ich hab gehört EA hat den Titel schon...und Ubisoft...und JoWood...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Alleine EA wird ihn jetzt bis Weihnachten wieder mehrfach sammeln bei den Massen an Releases 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## LoserOwner (16. Oktober 2008)




----------



## Abrox (16. Oktober 2008)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt wie Funcom bisher mit den Leuten umgegangen ist vermute ich eher das irgendwann alle inaktiven accounts gelöscht werden und nur gegen eine erneute zahlung von (jetzt 29,99) mit einer neuen Seriennummer reaktiviert werden können.
> 
> Funcom ist der Antichrist. Ich bin mir ganz sicher.



Meinen AO Acc gibt es schon seit 2003.
Ziemlich oft machen GMs Ingame Events. Besonders beim damals Wöchentlichen Partyevent von AO Radio.
Auch beim AO Geburtstag gabs immer lustige Events.
Hab zwischenzeitlich sogar 1 1/2 Jahre nicht gespielt. Mein Acc steht noch.

Danke nochmals an GM Sternritter das er mir den ACC wieder freigegeben hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke kaum, dass Funcom so etwas machen würde.

An den Gameclient kommt man als Tester auch dran ohne das Geld zu bezahlen (Hatte mir den Launcher mal von ner Seite gezogen. Keine Ahnung ob der noch geht oder ob es in noch gibt.

Ich möchte die Leute jetzt nicht persönlich angreifen. Aber Level 80 in 2 Wochen. Was will man schon großartig vom Spiel mitnehmen. Ich komm jetzt mit dem ersten Richtung 70 und spiele jeden Tag ca eine Stunde und das seit Release.

FunCom der Antichrist? Ja sicher, wenn ich spiele und mal über einen Bug stolpere dann strömt Blut aus meinem Bildschirm und Kot und Eiter rinnt aus meinem Laufwerk. Und die Dämonensprache die aus meinen Lautsprechern dringt ist auch nicht zu verachten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xBloodyMary (16. Oktober 2008)

@Abrox

Es ist sehr bedauerlich, das die meisten "flamer" hier ein so erbarmungswürdig niedriges Niveau haben. 
Deshalb wollte ich dir nur sagen, das ich deinen Aussagen zu 100% zustimme.


----------



## Tiegars (16. Oktober 2008)

xBloodyMary schrieb:


> @Abrox
> 
> Es ist sehr bedauerlich, das die meisten "flamer" hier ein so erbarmungswürdig niedriges Niveau haben.
> Deshalb wollte ich dir nur sagen, das ich deinen Aussagen zu 100% zustimme.


Naja die frage ist ob er mehr Niveau hat. Seinen Satz:

*Ja sicher, wenn ich spiele und mal über einen Bug stolpere dann strömt Blut aus meinem Bildschirm und Kot und Eiter rinnt aus meinem Laufwerk.*

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Abrox (16. Oktober 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Naja die frage ist ob er mehr Niveau hat. Seinen Satz:
> 
> *Ja sicher, wenn ich spiele und mal über einen Bug stolpere dann strömt Blut aus meinem Bildschirm und Kot und Eiter rinnt aus meinem Laufwerk.*
> 
> Gruss Tiegars



Das war ja nur Zwangsapokalypsisch. Ausserdem sind die Worte ja noch recht sachlich gewählt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hätte auch ne allgemeine Umgangssprache wählen können.


----------



## xBloodyMary (16. Oktober 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Naja die frage ist ob er mehr Niveau hat. Seinen Satz:
> 
> *Ja sicher, wenn ich spiele und mal über einen Bug stolpere dann strömt Blut aus meinem Bildschirm und Kot und Eiter rinnt aus meinem Laufwerk.*
> 
> Gruss Tiegars



man muß Ironie natürlich erkennen, wenn man sie sieht ... oder aber die davor liegenden Posts (die mit dem Antichrist) lesen und deren Bedeutung auch verstehen.

Gruß Mary


----------



## Tiegars (16. Oktober 2008)

Abrox schrieb:


> Das war ja nur Zwangsapokalypsisch. Ausserdem sind die Worte ja noch recht sachlich gewählt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja wen das sachlich für Dich ist dann gute Nacht. Ich würde solche Wörter nie in einem Forum benutzen. Aber es wiederspiegelt bissel was für Leute AOC spielen.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## xBloodyMary (16. Oktober 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Naja wen das sachlich für Dich ist dann gute Nacht. Ich würde solche Wörter nie in einem Forum benutzen. Aber es wiederspiegelt bissel was für Leute AOC spielen.
> 
> Gruss Tiegars



Wenn die sachlichen Argumente fehlen, dann greifen wir halt mal wieder zur guten, alten Beleidigung. Wenn man Ironie nicht versteht (entweder weil man humorlos ist oder einen zu geringen IQ hat), sollte man vielleicht etwas zurückhaltender mit seiner Kritik sein.


----------



## Dentus (16. Oktober 2008)

xBloodyMary schrieb:


> Wenn die sachlichen Argumente fehlen, dann greifen wir halt mal wieder zur guten, alten Beleidigung. Wenn man Ironie nicht versteht (entweder weil man humorlos ist oder einen zu geringen IQ hat), sollte man vielleicht etwas zurückhaltender mit seiner Kritik sein.


Das spricht einer von "Wenn die Argumente fehlen, wird beleidigt" und verpackt selbst einen Flame in Klammern. Man man man!


----------



## Mordrach (16. Oktober 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Naja wen das sachlich für Dich ist dann gute Nacht. Ich würde solche Wörter nie in einem Forum benutzen. Aber es wiederspiegelt bissel was für Leute AOC spielen.
> 
> Gruss Tiegars



Und Du spiegelst Leute wieder die kein AoC spielen?

Ich denke ich werde Funcom dann mal wegen eines Lifetime Abos kontaktieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Tiegars (16. Oktober 2008)

xBloodyMary schrieb:


> Wenn die sachlichen Argumente fehlen, dann greifen wir halt mal wieder zur guten, alten Beleidigung. Wenn man Ironie nicht versteht (entweder weil man humorlos ist oder einen zu geringen IQ hat), sollte man vielleicht etwas zurückhaltender mit seiner Kritik sein.


Naja ob ich einen hohe IQ habe oder nicht sei dahingestellt. Hast dich selber mit der Post disqualifiziert. Man verwendet gewisse Wörter einfach nicht in einem öffentlichen Forum.



Mordrach schrieb:


> Und Du spiegelst Leute wieder die kein AoC spielen?
> 
> Ich denke ich werde Funcom dann mal wegen eines Lifetime Abos kontaktieren
> 
> ...




Mach das wen es dir deine Kohle Wert ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Klehriker (16. Oktober 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Das spricht einer von "Wenn die Argumente fehlen, wird beleidigt" und verpackt selbst einen Flame in Klammern. Man man man!


wenn der zweite Teil der Klammer nicht wäre, würde ich ihm zustimmen, so muss ich dir auch recht geben., denn das ist nicht besser als das kommentierte


----------



## Abrox (16. Oktober 2008)

Wer ein wenig empfindlich ist liest bitte unter dem Strich weiter



Tiegars schrieb:


> Naja wen das sachlich für Dich ist dann gute Nacht. Ich würde solche Wörter nie in einem Forum benutzen. Aber es wiederspiegelt bissel was für Leute AOC spielen.
> 
> Gruss Tiegars



Nunja sehen wir es so.

Es wurde hineingeworfen, das FunCom der Antichrist (aka. Teufel, Lucifer, der Herr der Fliegen, Satan, Satanas, etc.) ist. Das Resultat wär: Wenn ich es spielen würde, dann würde zwangsläufig das Harmageddon einsetzen. Was letzendlich Blut und Gewalt zu allen bringen würde. Sozusagen ein Krieg. Wenn man sich Geschichten anhört, oder Bücher liest, die dieses Thema anschneiden, weiss was folglich was geschehen kann. Im Krieg setzt keiner mehr auf Hygiene. Es gibt tote, verletzte und das Gesetzt des stärkeren herrscht.

Wenn du aber dennoch möchtest das ich das ganze noch einmal unsachlich umschreibe kann ich dir bei Bedarf ja mal eine PN schreiben.

Aber an

Blut,
Kot,
und
Eiter

finde ich persönlich nichts anstößiges.


Wir alle hatten uns schonmal ein Bein stark aufgescharbt (wers nicht kennt ist nen super Gefühl so mit 8 Jahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).
Es wird bluten, Eiter ist ein Nebenprodukt. (Auch wenn es keiner hören will, aber das selbe sagt auch ein Arzt)

Jeder der ein Haustier hat, oder sich um Tiere kümmern findet auch nichts schlimmes an Kot.



_______________________________________________________________________________







Okay ich bin etwas vom Thema abgewichen:


Sicherlich ist AoC nicht das Maß der Dinge. Aber es gibt Leuten denen es gefällt.

Wer das nicht respektieren kann, nur rumflamet wie dumm derjenige doch ist, der ist falsch am Platz.


FunCom hat Fehler gemacht, ich streite das nicht ab.

Aber wild zu mutmaßen -auch wenn scherzhaft-  das sie das Spiel günstiger anbieten weil sie eingefrorene Accs manipulieren damit man einen neuen Key braucht ist auch nicht wirklich besser.

Ich sag der neuen Freundin von meinem Kumpel ja auch nicht, ders schon paarmal untru gewesen, bestimmt passiert es ihm bei dir auch. (Okay etwas weit hergeholt, aber es geht in die selbe Richtung)

So etwas nennt man Gerüchte verbreiten, Gerüchte verbreiten sich schnell, Gerüchte können schnell als wahrheit eingetrichtert werden und das sind Methoden der Bild.


Vieles streite ich gar nicht ab was gesagt wird. Aber genausoviel muss ich auch beneinen.


Der Thread mit den Keepfights zum Beispiel gerät in Vergessenheit, weil der Flamewar hier weitergeht und viele nur den ersten Reiter auf buffed.de beachten.


Ich bin folglich auch der Meinung, dass ein großteil derer, die hier meckern nur den Probemonat, der wirklich bescheiden ablief, gekostet haben, den schmerz noch nicht überwunden haben - womöglich in der Zeit auf 80 waren - möh schreien und alles aufschnappen was sie hören um Frust abzulassen.


Aus meiner Sicht ist AoC ganz klar nichts für:

> Speedleveler
> Leute die nur auf vollen Details spielen und stark auf DX 10 pochen
> Leute die keine Questtexte lesen
> Jedem den selbst der kleinste Bug zur Last wird
> Leuten bei denen bei Lagspikes das Herz stehen bleibt


Sicherlich zählen da einige andere Kategorien zu.

Mich nerven auch Bugs und Lagspikes. Aber ich finde die Grafik selbst auf niedrig schön, die Questtexte sind super zu lesen, interessant wie ein Buch teilweise.


Das Problem bei solchen Fragen ist nur, Wer kann eine neutrale Meinung abgeben?

Es gibt Pro und Contra

Pro:
Es gibt Befürworter und krankhafte Fanboys

Contra:
Es gibt Gegensprecher und selbsternannte Racheengel und Lügenverbreiter.


Ich fände es gut wenn wiederum nur die Befürworter und die Gegensprecher etwas sagen würden. Dann hatte man ein +/-

Nur Fanboyzzzzz und Racheengel auf ihrem Weg ins "I FAIL U!"-Land sorgen nicht gerade für Ruhe.

Ich setz jetzt erstmal nen Schlussstrich.


Verzeiht mir bitte die Rechtschreibfehler, es hat schon lange genug gedauert das zu verfassen, ich berichtige das später vielleicht.


----------



## Tiegars (16. Oktober 2008)

Abrox schrieb:


> Wer ein wenig empfindlich ist liest bitte unter dem Strich weiter


Naja solltest es anderst umschreiben: Wer ein wenig empfindlich ist solle nicht weiter lesen. 

Ich für meine Teil benutze solche Wörter nicht weil ich dementsprechend erzogen worden bin was ich an dir bissel bezweifle.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Abrox (16. Oktober 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Naja solltest es anderst umschreiben: Wer ein wenig empfindlich ist solle nicht weiter lesen.
> 
> Ich für meine Teil benutze solche Wörter nicht weil ich dementsprechend erzogen worden bin was ich an dir bissel bezweifle.
> 
> Gruss Tiegars



Nunja, der normale Teil steht ja weiter unten. 

Aber um auf Erziehung zurückzukommen, denkst du Beleidigungen gehören zur guten Erziehung?

Ich könnte nur noch Wörter benutzen die ich höre wenn ich in der Mittagspause an Schule und Kindergarten vorbeilaufe.
Dagegen ist meine Wortwahl nichts. Das du diese Wörter nicht benutzt glaub ich dir auch nicht. Hab auch schon eine Nonne "Scheisse" schreien hören weil sie eine Statue umgekippt hat. Dir wird also in einer Situation auch schonmal dieses Wort über die Lippen gelaufen sein. Das ist natürlich, das ist normal und es ist harmloser als das was man sonst hier so hört.

Ich kenn keinen Menschen der nie ein Fluchwort in den Mund genommen hat oder einfach mal vulgär wurde. Trotzdem haben allesamt eine gute Erziehung.

Ich denke auch nicht das allgemeine Begriffe, wie ich sie einige Beiträge vorher als Beiträge auf den Antichrist gegeben habe niveaulos oder vulgär sind.


----------



## Tiegars (16. Oktober 2008)

Abrox schrieb:


> Nunja, der normale Teil steht ja weiter unten.
> 
> Aber um auf Erziehung zurückzukommen, denkst du Beleidigungen gehören zur guten Erziehung?
> 
> ...


Naja entweder stellst dich zur Allgemeinheit oder hast deine eigene Einstellung ich habe eben meine sowas benutze ich ned weil das unterste Schublade ist. Wen du das gerne machst ist dein Ding ist meine Meinung. Mach dass was du ned lassen kannst.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## -Kaleb- (16. Oktober 2008)

boar was verschwendet ihr immernoch eure Zeit und Geduld mit AOC?

das neue WOW Update bringt mehr Spass mit sich als die ersten 20 Level von AOC! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



rest in hell AOC  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lanatir (17. Oktober 2008)

Das hier ist ein link ins offizielle Forum von Age of Conan

http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=97404

Ich hoffe, es ist ok, das hier zu linken.


Ich habe das Spiel zwar jetzt seit 2 Monaten nicht mehr gespielt, kann mir also selbst mittlerweile über den aktuellen Stand kein Urteil erlauben...


aber das liest sich doch in etwa so wie ich das erwartet habe.

(Wobei ich diese 'Ich geh jetzt' threads eigentlich doof finde).

Ich glaub datt wird nix mehr mit Age of Conan.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Asenerbe (17. Oktober 2008)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Das hier ist ein link ins offizielle Forum von Age of Conan
> 
> http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=97404
> 
> Ich hoffe, es ist ok, das hier zu linken.




Das lustige an dem Thema ist ja die Antwort des Moderators.
So komplett in alltäglicher Routine versunken:




> *Wie immer: Geschlossen.*



Tja.
Bei dem "tollen" Spiel gibs halt jeden Tag ziemlich viele "Ich höre auf mit dem scheiss Spiel" Beiträge.
Das stumpft ab wenn man da X davon Tag für Tag schließen muß.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Protek (17. Oktober 2008)

Schliesst mal die Pforten dieses Threades, oder seit ihr von Funcom gekauft worden ^^ Der Titel des Threads ist schon eine Beleidigung für jeden wahren Mmo Player, AoC ist genauso tot wie der nicht existente Langzeit Content ^^


AoC kaufen? Sicher nicht! Ausser du willst deine Graka testen um zu sehen, wie schlecht die Fps Zahl trotz super Graka ist ^^



Ändert eine neue Zone etwas am gesamten Instanzenspiel ^^ Nein...
Ändert das eingeführte PvP System etwas am fehlenden Langzeitspass ? Nein...
Ändert das neue Crafting etwas ? Nein... immer noch langweilig und demotivierend


Wenn das Grundgerüst nicht stimmt, hat ein Spiel auch kein Potential, auch wenn es 80er Jahre Instanzensystem benutzt... ah genau, es gibt ja Spiele die auch ohne das auskommen und um Welten besser sind... ^^

So mein /vote for close Post für diese Woche,


----------



## none the less (18. Oktober 2008)

Protek, wirst du von irgendwem dafür bezahlt jeden Tag eine negative Aussage über das Spiel Age of Conan hier im Forum zu posten oder ist dein Leben wirklich so facettenarm? Hast du kein anderes Ziel im Leben als dich mit jedem Post hier im Forum zu beschäftigen nur um wieder kontra AoC zu gehen? Wird dir das nicht auf dauer irgendwie langweilig oder ist dir deine Zeit nicht zu schade?


----------



## Diola (18. Oktober 2008)

Was für'n billiger Fake von AOC. 

Statt solchen Müll in den Foren zu verbreiten mal am Spiel arbeiten.


----------



## Yiraja (18. Oktober 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Und das lustige ist er ist drauf reingefallen obwohl er sich so informiert hat ;D



pech pech pech :>


----------



## Sylvvia (27. Oktober 2008)

Yiraja schrieb:


> pech pech pech :>


Das war kein Pech, weil AOC lang besser ist, als die anderen MMO's die derzeit auf dem Markt sind ....


----------



## Montoliou (27. Oktober 2008)

Hi Sylvvia,



Sylvvia schrieb:


> Das war kein Pech, weil AOC lang besser ist, als die anderen MMO's die derzeit auf dem Markt sind ....



Öhm ja???? Als welche denn?

Besser als HDRO?? *milde lächel*
Besser als WOW?? *kicher*
Besser als W.A.R.?? *losprust*

Übrigens.... WAR ist der PVP-Hammer der AOC nach den Versprechungen der Entwickler immer sein wollte, aber leider wohl nie mehr werden wird. Findet euch damit ab. Das lässt die Engine gar nicht zu.

Das meine ich jetzt tatsächlich ohne Häme. Ich finde es sogar schade für alle die, die AOC noch gerne spielen. Ich hätte es auch gerne gut gefunden. Die tollte Grafik und das "Erwachsene" Setting waren wirklich eine gute Idee. Aber selbst so eine Basis kann man verhunzen. Danke dafür Failcom. 

Gruß

Monti


----------



## Sylvvia (27. Oktober 2008)

Montoliou schrieb:


> Hi Sylvvia,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Monti,

Grafik              ->  besser als HDRO, WOW, WAR
Kampfsystem   ->  besser als HDRO, WOW, WAR
Animation        ->  besser als HDRO, WOW, WAR
Questsysten     ->  besser als HDRO, WOW, WAR

das Einzige, was möglicherweise wonders besser ist, wären warhrscheinlich die raids bei WOW - bzw. möglicherweise
PvP (RvR) bei Warhammer (obwohl das auch nicht soooo prickelnd ist). Fairerweise muß man aber auch sagen, das WOW eine Grafik auf einem Qualitätsstandard von ca. 2000 und Warhammer noch nicht mal Ansprüche von 1996 erfüllt. Dies ist allerdings bei HDRO anders - da kommt die Grafik nahe an AOC heran - aber leider ist das Spiel ansonsten ziemlich langweilig - weil ohne PvP. (es sei denn die albernen Monstergames betrachtet man als PvP)  

Nun ja - jedem das seine .....

Gruß Sylvia


----------



## Montoliou (27. Oktober 2008)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Hallo Monti,
> 
> Grafik              ->  besser als HDRO, WOW, WAR
> Kampfsystem   ->  besser als HDRO, WOW, WAR
> ...



Du vergisst, daß die 3 Spiele AOC drei Dinge  voraus haben... 

.

.

.

1. Sie funktionieren... Seit Anfang an. 
2. Die Macher haben die Spieler nicht belogen. Haben im Falle von WAR sogar unangenehme Wahrheiten im vorhinein besprochen. So konnte sich jeder überlegen ob er WAR trotz 4 fehlender Hauptstädte und Charklassen kaufen wollte. HDRO und WAR werden in einem atemberaubenden Tempo gepatched und mit neuem Content versehen, obwohl die beiden es viel weniger nötig hätten als AOC. (Der 2. große Patch in HDRO war z.B. das Housing)
3. Die GMs in WAR und HDRO melden sich im Schnitt nach 3-5 Minuten. Bei AOC habe ich auf eine Antwort bis zur Kündigung des Accounts gewartet.

Denn was nützt dir tolle Grafik, wenn du in dieser nix mehr tolles machen kannst???
Wieso du findest das AOC die besten Quests hat, habe ich nicht verstanden. Die Quests die ich alle gespielt habe, waren schlechter als die in  HDRO und WAR. Wobei ich zugeben muss das HDRO viel Faszination aus der Tolkien-Lizenz zieht.

Ich verstehe ja Deinen Enthusiasmus. Aber bitte verschliesse die Augen nicht vor der Realität. Die AOC-Macher sind Halunken. Da kann das Spiel erstmal nicht dafür, trotzdem schreckt es viele (z.B. mich) ab.

Gruß

Monti


----------



## Dentus (27. Oktober 2008)

> Grafik -> besser als HDRO, WOW, WAR
> Kampfsystem -> besser als HDRO, WOW, WAR
> Animation -> besser als HDRO, WOW, WAR
> Questsysten -> besser als HDRO, WOW, WAR



omg lol zomg? Wann warst du das letzte mal draussen? Naja flame beiseite....anhand deiner Kritik denke ich mir...das du keine Ahnung hast was 1996 für Spiele auf dem Markt waren, da du WAR mit dieser Zeit gleichsetzt und erörtere dadurch das du noch nicht sehr alt sein kannst. Also gehörst du zur Generation "geil bunt und wild" und frisst halt was man dir hinlegt.

P.S.: 1996 sahen Spiele so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xdave78 (27. Oktober 2008)

Hey krasser Screenshot..ist das nicht (World of) Warcraft/-hammer (Online)? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


(der musste jetzt einfach sein)


----------



## Sylvvia (27. Oktober 2008)

Montoliou schrieb:


> Du vergisst, daß die 3 Spiele AOC drei Dinge  voraus haben...
> 1. Sie funktionieren... Seit Anfang an.
> 2. Die Macher haben die Spieler nicht belogen. Haben im Falle von WAR sogar unangenehme Wahrheiten im vorhinein besprochen. So konnte sich jeder überlegen ob er WAR trotz 4 fehlender Hauptstädte und Charklassen kaufen wollte. HDRO und WAR werden in einem atemberaubenden Tempo gepatched und mit neuem Content versehen, obwohl die beiden es viel weniger nötig hätten als AOC. (Der 2. große Patch in HDRO war z.B. das Housing)
> 3. Die GMs in WAR und HDRO melden sich im Schnitt nach 3-5 Minuten. Bei AOC habe ich auf eine Antwort bis zur Kündigung des Accounts gewartet.



Hallo Monti,

das seh ich ganz anders .... 
1. Bei mir hat AOC im Rahmen dessen, was man von einem neuen MMO erwarten kann eigentlich von Anfang an funktioniert.
2. Das einzige, was man überhaupt als Lüge bezeichnen könnte, wäre das fehlende DX10. Dies wird aber nachgeliefert für die die es haben müssen und mich interessiert es sowieso nicht.
3. Ich hab drei Anfragen an GM's bisher gehabt und nie länger als 30  Minuten gewartet. Es sei denn, es ist ein Errorreport - dann bekommt man keinen response - ist aber auch nicht nötig, weil der GM da ohnehin nichts machen kann. Allerdings habe ich da die Info bekommen, das der Bugreport aufgenommen wurde ....

Also ich habe nichts zu meckern .... 

Kann sein, das Du andere Erfahrungen hast ... aber ich hab halt meine und meine Meinung ... muß man wohl akzeptieren.

Grüße Sylvia

P.S. ist doch in Ordnung das du WAR spielst ... ich laß dir dein game und du mir meins ... das wäre schon in Ordnung


----------



## Sylvvia (27. Oktober 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> omg lol zomg? Wann warst du das letzte mal draussen? Naja flame beiseite....anhand deiner Kritik denke ich mir...das du keine Ahnung hast was 1996 für Spiele auf dem Markt waren, da du WAR mit dieser Zeit gleichsetzt und erörtere dadurch das du noch nicht sehr alt sein kannst. Also gehörst du zur Generation "geil bunt und wild" und frisst halt was man dir hinlegt.
> 
> P.S.: 1996 sahen Spiele so aus:
> 
> ...


Das mag sein ... das gute alte Duke 3D wahrscheinlich ... es tut mir Leid nicht böse sein - aber das sieht noch gut aus degen die Grafik von WAR ....
1996 ist unter anderem Diablo 1 - das ist lang besser - außerdem ist AOC nicht "geil bunt und wild"


----------



## nefer (27. Oktober 2008)

Montoliou schrieb:


> Du vergisst, daß die 3 Spiele AOC drei Dinge  voraus haben...
> 
> .
> 
> ...



kann dir bei beiden beiträgen vollkommen recht geben.

dass das pvp von war schlecht sein soll, seh ich ganz anders. im gegenteil. aoc pvp war bedingt durch bugs und relativ eintönige skills eher bescheiden.


----------



## spectrumizer (27. Oktober 2008)

Sylvvia, du kannst es auch nicht lassen oder?

Den Beitrag den du hier aus der Senke geholt ist vom *18.10.* gewesen. Und vorallem schonwieder mit so'ner bescheuert provokativen Aussage "Das war kein Pech, weil AOC lang besser ist, als die anderen MMO's die derzeit auf dem Markt sind ....".

Vorallem wenn dann wieder die "Argumente" von dir kommen, ziehst du dich auf einen persönlichen Standpunkt zurück. "Bei mir, ...", "Was ich erwartet habe ...", "Interessiert mich nicht (DX10)", "Kann sein, das Du andere Erfahrungen hast ... aber ich hab halt meine und meine Meinung ... muß man wohl akzeptieren."

Du erwartest akzeptanz. Scheinst es nicht aber auf der anderen Seite nicht akzeptieren zu können, dass es nunmal Leute gibt, die AoC nicht mögen oder gar Abneigung gegen das Spiel + FC haben.

Sorry, aber *WAS SOLL DER MIST*? Hast du nichts besseres zu tun, als Benzin ins Feuer zu gießen? Langsam glaub ich auch an einen neuen "Promo-Account" von Waldgeist. Wäre ja nicht der erste!

Wenn dir AOC gefällt und Spaß macht, *SCHÖN FÜR DICH!* Aber verschone uns gefälligst damit, AOC zu absolutisieren, nur weil du es magst und toll findest.

/reported


----------



## erwo (27. Oktober 2008)

Hi,



spectrumizer schrieb:


> Sylvvia, du kannst es auch nicht lassen oder?
> Wenn dir AOC gefällt und Spaß macht, *SCHÖN FÜR DICH!* Aber verschone uns gefälligst damit, AOC zu absolutisieren, nur weil du es magst und toll findest.
> /reported



das hier ist nun mal das AOC Forum.

Die Flame Leute verschonen doch die AOC Spieler auch nicht mit ihren geistigen Ergüssen,
nur weil es ihnen nicht gefällt.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Sylvvia (27. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Sylvvia, du kannst es auch nicht lassen oder?
> 
> Den Beitrag den du hier aus der Senke geholt ist vom *18.10.* gewesen. Und vorallem schonwieder mit so'ner bescheuert provokativen Aussage "Das war kein Pech, weil AOC lang besser ist, als die anderen MMO's die derzeit auf dem Markt sind ....".
> 
> ...



Hallo Spectrumizer,

also jeder, der sich dazu berufen fühlt, darf jeden beliebigen Mist hier reinschreiben? Nur ich nicht, weil es von einer anderen Richtung kommt?? Das ist doch albern .... Das ist ein AOC Forum und nirgends in den Forenbedingungen steht, das man nur negative Posts schreiben darf. Steht hier was Positives - kommt Spectrumizer und Tiegars und zieht es runter - da kann man sich echt drauf verlassen ... ich nehme mir das gleiche Recht heraus ... es paßt Dir nicht ... nun ja - ich würde sagen, da hast Du aber echt Pech gehabt.

Grüße Sylvia


----------



## spectrumizer (27. Oktober 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> Die Flame Leute verschonen doch die AOC Spieler auch nicht mit ihren geistigen Ergüssen,
> nur weil es ihnen nicht gefällt.


Und du isst jeden Tag auch das gleiche, nur immer wieder neu aufgewärmt, ja?

Oder anders: Was soll denn aus solchen offensichtlichen Provokationen noch neues ans Tageslicht kommen, außer das übliche "FC is scheisse, FC hat uns abgezockt, belogen, ... AoC is scheisse, voller Bugs, kein Endcontent, Raids verbuggt, Crafting verbuggt ..." und dann wieder die andere Seite "Ne, AoC is super, ihr spinnt doch, spielts doch erstmal, ist doch alles drin, alles Sahne, garnix is hier verbuggt, Grafik is geil, Musik auch ..."?



Sylvvia schrieb:


> Hallo Spectrumizer,
> 
> also jeder, der sich dazu berufen fühlt, darf jeden beliebigen Mist hier reinschreiben? Nur ich nicht, weil es von einer anderen Richtung kommt?? Das ist doch albern .... Das ist ein AOC Forum und nirgends in den Forenbedingungen steht, das man nur negative Posts schreiben darf. Steht hier was Positives - kommt Spectrumizer und Tiegars und zieht es runter - da kann man sich echt drauf verlassen ... ich nehme mir das gleiche Recht heraus ... es paßt Dir nicht ... nun ja - ich würde sagen, da hast Du aber echt Pech gehabt.
> 
> Grüße Sylvia


Du hast nichts positives geschrieben. Du hast einen 10 Tage alten Thread aus dem Forum rausgekramt und einfach nur 'ne unhaltbare Provokation druntergepackt. 

Unhaltbar in dem Sinne, dass deine Aussagen nur auf deinen eigenen Erfahrungen und Empfindungen beruhen und von der Allgemeinheit hier nicht als allumfassend gültige Wahrheit akzeptiert werden.


----------



## Sylvvia (27. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Sylvvia, du kannst es auch nicht lassen oder?
> 
> Du erwartest akzeptanz. Scheinst es nicht aber auf der anderen Seite nicht akzeptieren zu können, dass es nunmal Leute gibt, die AoC nicht mögen oder gar Abneigung gegen das Spiel + FC haben.
> 
> ...



Nachtrag - ich erwarte gar nichts - schon gar keine Akzeptanz ... ich brauche Dich sicher NICHT .... und ich schreibe, was ich möchte .... vor einigen Tagen hast Du mir mal erklärt, das sei Demokratie .... Na ja ... es gibt sicherlich in Deinem Verständnis unterschiedliche "Instanzen" von Demokratie.


----------



## Sylvvia (27. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Und du isst jeden Tag auch das gleiche, nur immer wieder neu aufgewärmt, ja?
> 
> Oder anders: Was soll denn aus solchen offensichtlichen Provokationen noch neues ans Tageslicht kommen, außer das übliche "FC is scheisse, FC hat uns abgezockt, belogen, ... AoC is scheisse, voller Bugs, kein Endcontent, Raids verbuggt, Crafting verbuggt ..." und dann wieder die andere Seite "Ne, AoC is super, ihr spinnt doch, spielts doch erstmal, ist doch alles drin, alles Sahne, garnix is hier verbuggt, Grafik is geil, Musik auch ..."?
> 
> ...


Und was jetzt .... schau Dir bitte Deine letzten 300 Einträge an, dann wirst Du feststellen, das dieses Argument voll auf Dich zurückfällt. Immer wieder das Gleiche ... Einer sagt es ist blöd ... der Andere sagt das ist toll ... und ich soll jetzt einfach nur den Mund halten, weil Du gern das letzte Wort behalten möchtest. Du nimmst für Dich in Anspruch gar nichts zu sagen in hunderten von Posts ... nun gut ... nimm zur Kenntnis, das ich das gleiche Recht für mich in Anspruch nehmen kann.
Meine persönliche Erfahrung und die von zig aktiven Spielern ist unhaltbar ??? Weil es persönliche Erfahrungen sind ??? Deine Erfahrungen sind keine persönlichen Erfahrungen ??? Sondern was sind sie ???? Du schreibst ziemliches Zeug im Moment ... 
Gab es hier eine Abstimmung, die eine bestimmte Gesinnungshaltung vorschreibt ??? dann hab ich die verpaßt .... 
Die Allgemeinheit .... meine Güte


----------



## spectrumizer (27. Oktober 2008)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Nachtrag - ich erwarte gar nichts - schon gar keine Akzeptanz ... ich brauche Dich sicher NICHT .... und ich schreibe, was ich möchte .... vor einigen Tagen hast Du mir mal erklärt, das sei Demokratie .... Na ja ... es gibt sicherlich in Deinem Verständnis unterschiedliche "Instanzen" von Demokratie.


1.) Hä? Ich hab dir doch nichts von Demokratie in einem Forum erklärt?
2.) Hä? Hab ich von dir verlangt, dass du mich brauchst?
3.) Hä?!?



Sylvvia schrieb:


> Und was jetzt .... schau Dir bitte Deine letzten 300 Einträge an, dann wirst Du feststellen, das dieses Argument voll auf Dich zurückfällt. Immer wieder das Gleiche ... Einer sagt es ist blöd ... der Andere sagt das ist toll ... und ich soll jetzt einfach nur den Mund halten, weil Du gern das letzte Wort behalten möchtest. Du nimmst für Dich in Anspruch gar nichts zu sagen in hunderten von Posts ... nun gut ... nimm zur Kenntnis, das ich das gleiche Recht für mich in Anspruch nehmen kann.
> Meine persönliche Erfahrung und die von zig aktiven Spielern ist unhaltbar ??? Weil es persönliche Erfahrungen sind ??? Deine Erfahrungen sind keine persönlichen Erfahrungen ??? Sondern was sind sie ???? Du schreibst ziemliches Zeug im Moment ...
> Gab es hier eine Abstimmung, die eine bestimmte Gesinnungshaltung vorschreibt ??? dann hab ich die verpaßt ....
> Die Allgemeinheit .... meine Güte


Hä?! Hast du grad deine Tage oder warum schreibst du so'n ignoranten Müll? Du kramst hier einen alten Thread hoch, packst irgendwelchen provokanten Mist drunter und glaubst das ist so toll, dass sich niemand darüber beschweren darf und wenn doch, Pech gehabt, akzeptiers halt oder nicht.

Achja, Edith meint grad, dass die Anzahl der verwendeten Satzzeichen umgekehrt proportional zur Intelligenz des Verfassers ist.


----------



## erwo (27. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Oder anders: Was soll denn aus solchen offensichtlichen Provokationen noch neues ans Tageslicht kommen, außer das übliche "FC is scheisse, FC hat uns abgezockt, belogen, ... AoC is scheisse, voller Bugs, kein Endcontent, Raids verbuggt, Crafting verbuggt ..." und dann wieder die andere Seite "Ne, AoC is super, ihr spinnt doch, spielts doch erstmal, ist doch alles drin, alles Sahne, garnix is hier verbuggt, Grafik is geil, Musik auch ..."?



Wer macht denn hier immer offensichtliche Provokationen?

Wenn jemand sagt "Ich spiele das Spiel, mir gefällts."
dann ist das also eine Provokation.

Hier machen Leute Behauptungen wie "Es gibt keinen Raid
Content" - "Es gibt kein PVP System" - "Es stürzt permanent ab".
Das sind _natüüürlich_ keine Provokationen.

Diese Sachen sind halt einfach gelogen, das richtigstellen zu
wollen ist, und ich betone es nochmals, in einem
"Age of Conan Fanforum", doch wohl das mindeste.

Soviel sollten sogar die Leute welche mit dem Spiel garnix,
oder garnix mehr, zu tun haben normalerweise selbst wollen.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## spectrumizer (27. Oktober 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> Wer macht denn hier immer offensichtliche Provokationen?





Sylvvia schrieb:


> Das war kein Pech, weil AOC lang besser ist, als die anderen MMO's die derzeit auf dem Markt sind ....



Jeder halbwegs intelligente Mensch, der das AoC-Forum hier verfolgt, hätte sich denken können, dass daraus wieder die übliche Diskussion entsteht, die wir hier im Forum schon haben, seit AoC released wurde.


----------



## Valinar (27. Oktober 2008)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Das war kein Pech, weil AOC lang besser ist, als die anderen MMO's die derzeit auf dem Markt sind ....



Kann mir sehr gut vorstellen das selbst die entwickler von AoC ihre augen verdrehen wenn sie den satz mal zu lesen bekommen.

Klingt für mich als ex spieler nach hirnloser werbung die nicht die wirklichkeit wieder gibt.
Viel kritk an AoC ist veraltet und teilweise haltlos und sie kommen meist von AoC "hassern" aber deine aussage ist genauso lächerlich und haltlos.


----------



## Donmo (27. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Unhaltbar in dem Sinne, dass deine Aussagen nur auf deinen eigenen Erfahrungen und Empfindungen beruhen und von der Allgemeinheit hier nicht als allumfassend gültige Wahrheit akzeptiert werden.


Sylvvia hat nur gesagt, dass deine Aussagen ebenso nur auf deinen eigenen Erfahrungen und Empfindungen beruhen und von der Allgemeinheit hier nicht als allumfassend gültige Wahrheit akzeptiert werden können. Also bleib mal flauschig und werd nicht gleich beleidigend.
Außerdem wäre es sehr nett, wenn ihr euren Privatkrieg per PM weiterführen könnt, denn so tragt ihr auch nichts dazu bei, dass es hier weniger Grundsatzdiskussionen und mehr Informatives gibt.

Zu AoC: Was man in letzter Zeit hört, ist auf jeden Fall erfreulich. Sieht so aus, als könnte AoC doch noch das MMO werden, das es werden wollte (okay, zumindest ansatzweise). Trotzdem werde ich noch auf den 2ten Teil des PVP-Patches warten und Ymirs Pass, denn die hat Funcom als kostenlosen Content versprochen. Wenn sie es nicht released bekommen müssen sie eben auf mein Geld verzichten.


----------



## erwo (27. Oktober 2008)

Hi,



spectrumizer schrieb:


> Jeder halbwegs intelligente Mensch, der das AoC-Forum hier verfolgt, hätte sich denken können, dass daraus wieder die übliche Diskussion entsteht, die wir hier im Forum schon haben, seit AoC released wurde.



Und was sollte die Schlussfolgerung daraus sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich quote nochmal meine Aussage dazu weshalb ich hier
poste, eventuell gehst du ja diesmal darauf ein.


[Es ging ums "Provozieren" - in welchem Kontext auch immer]

Wenn jemand sagt "Ich spiele das Spiel, mir gefällts."
dann ist das also eine Provokation.

Hier machen Leute Behauptungen wie "Es gibt keinen Raid
Content" - "Es gibt kein PVP System" - "Es stürzt permanent ab".
Das sind _natüüürlich_ keine Provokationen.

Diese Sachen sind halt einfach gelogen, das richtigstellen zu
wollen ist, und ich betone es nochmals, in einem
"Age of Conan Fanforum", doch wohl das mindeste.

Soviel sollten sogar die Leute welche mit dem Spiel garnix,
oder garnix mehr, zu tun haben normalerweise selbst wollen.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## spectrumizer (27. Oktober 2008)

@erwo:
Nein, natürlich ist es keine Provokation zu sagen, dass ich Spiel X spiele und mir es gefällt. Das ist eine Meinung. Auch ist es korrekt, lügen oder halbwahrheiten richtig zu stellen.

Allerdings ist es eine Provokation / Halbwahrheit, in einem Forum, wo AoC sowieso keinen guten Ruf hat, einen älteren Thread hochzuwühlen, nur um uns mitzuteilen, dass "AoC lang besser ist, als die anderen MMOs die derzeit auf dem Markt sind". Dass ist nicht nur eine Verallgemeinerung sondern genauso kontraproduktiv, wie einen alten AoC Thread hochzuwühlen, nur um zB eine gegenteilige Behauptung drunter zu schreiben.


----------



## Siegwald (27. Oktober 2008)

@Sylwia

Man kann es niemanden wirklich Recht machen.
Ich werde morgen auch mit AoC anfangen, weil mir das Spiel vom RP her was zu bieten hat, ich kein Powergamer bin und mir das Spiel bis jetzt Spass gemacht hat.
Achja ich muss anmerken das ich über Tortage hinaus gekommen bin.

AoC wird sich Entwickeln. Und ich werde mein möglichstes tun diese Entwicklung mit Konstruktiver Kritik vorran zu bringen in die hoffentlich richtige Richtung.

Da kann mir einer sagen was er will, ich spiele es weil ich Spass habe und weil ich es spielen will.


----------



## Thoraxos (27. Oktober 2008)

Empfehle jeden Age of Conan mal anzuspielen, es ist ein tolles Game!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tiegars (27. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Sorry, aber *WAS SOLL DER MIST*? Hast du nichts besseres zu tun, als Benzin ins Feuer zu gießen? Langsam glaub ich auch an einen neuen "Promo-Account" von Waldgeist. Wäre ja nicht der erste!



LOL der hat Accounts gemacht hier? Naja eigentlich habe ich nix gegen die CM's bei AOC ich mag die sogar noch. Die die ich ned mag sind die mit der grünen Farbe aber das ist ein anderes Thema^^. Sollte das wirklich so sein, was ich nicht hoffe, ist es natürlich ein armutszeignis sich hinter einem anderen Nick zu verstecken. Ich benutze in allen Foren den gleichen Nick. 

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Dietrich (27. Oktober 2008)

Siegwald schrieb:


> @Sylwia
> 
> Man kann es niemanden wirklich Recht machen.
> Ich werde morgen auch mit AoC anfangen, weil mir das Spiel vom RP her was zu bieten hat, ich kein Powergamer bin und mir das Spiel bis jetzt Spass gemacht hat.
> ...




Hm?!

PC Games News

Ich wittere da eine Verschwörung!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wo ist das Galileo Team?

MfG


----------



## Sanji2k3 (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich dachte immer geflame über das aktuelle WoW-Event wäre amüsant..aber das hier ist ja ma ganz große unterhaltung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



need mehr...


----------



## Spittykovski (27. Oktober 2008)

Gibts eigentlich auch normale Neuigkeiten in Sachen AoC? Immer flamewars im Ticker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (27. Oktober 2008)

Dietrich schrieb:


> Hm?!
> 
> PC Games News
> 
> ...


Interessant. Da stehts ja "schwarz auf weiss" von 'ner relativ offiziellen Quelle, was hier die meisten enttäuschten (Ex-)AoC-Fans die ganze Zeit kritisieren und von den (Noch-)AoC-Fans schöngeredet wird.

Ich hab meinen Account vor 3 Tagen auch reaktiviert und wieder reingeschaut. Kam leider aus Zeitgründen nicht viel zum Spielen, ca. 8 Stunden. Aber die ersten "zweiten" Eindrücke waren gut, AoC hat sich wirklich weiterentwickelt, macht einen solideren Eindruck. Hat aber genauso immernoch ein paar "Kinderkrankheiten". Und es ist auch noch zu früh, um ein Fazit zu ziehen. Dafür hab ich zu wenig spielt.

Mal sehen, was der nächste große Patch bringt.


----------



## ZAM (27. Oktober 2008)

Valinar schrieb:


> Kann mir sehr gut vorstellen das selbst die entwickler von AoC ihre augen verdrehen wenn sie den satz mal zu lesen bekommen.
> 
> Klingt für mich als ex spieler nach hirnloser werbung die nicht die wirklichkeit wieder gibt.
> Viel kritk an AoC ist veraltet und teilweise haltlos und sie kommen meist von AoC "hassern" aber deine aussage ist genauso lächerlich und haltlos.



Und was hast DU an meinen zarten Hinweisen bzgl. "persönlich werden" nicht verstanden? Du darfst ein paar Tage ohne Schreibrechte darüber nachdenken.


----------



## Trayz (28. Oktober 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Und was hast DU an meinen zarten Hinweisen bzgl. "persönlich werden" nicht verstanden? Du darfst ein paar Tage ohne Schreibrechte darüber nachdenken.



klingt nach nem ziemlichen ownt für buffed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw... zam du lässt die leute wirklich durch deine sig sehen wo du spielst? ... kriegste dann nicht von solchen leuten wie oben genannten ohne schreibrechte irgendwelche /w 's?


mfg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




oh da fällt mir grad auf ... sorry für offtopic =D war grad nur so entsetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xdave78 (28. Oktober 2008)

Seid ihrs nicht langsam leid Montags mit den Argumenten und Flames vom LETZTEN Montag anzufangen?
Und täglich grüsst das Murmeltier oder? (Geiler Film)
Mir ist das zu langweilig immer wieder die selbe Leier von vorn anzufangen (erst recht im gleichen Forum) - naja deshalb hab ich auch mit WOW aufgehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG und viel Spass noch solang der Thread offen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philipp23 (28. Oktober 2008)

Also ich hätte AOC daheim Rumliegen. Wenn es jemand möchte ! Einfach ne PN an mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tiegars (28. Oktober 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Seid ihrs nicht langsam leid Montags mit den Argumenten und Flames vom LETZTEN Montag anzufangen?
> Und täglich grüsst das Murmeltier oder? (Geiler Film)
> Mir ist das zu langweilig immer wieder die selbe Leier von vorn anzufangen (erst recht im gleichen Forum) - naja deshalb hab ich auch mit WOW aufgehört
> 
> ...


Moin,

sags doch bitte der lieben Sylvia sie hat wieder einen alten Thread der fast im Nirvana war heraufgeholt nur mit einen dummen Satz. Und zum Thema zurück. Ich für meinen Teil würde AOC nicht kaufen bis es einen Zustand hat das es sich lohnt zu spielen. Ich habe keine Lust Raids zu unternehmen die dann im Sande verlaufen weil die Enbosse verbuggt sind. Und ich sehe immer noch kein Endcontent für die 80er.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## xdave78 (28. Oktober 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> sags doch bitte der lieben Sylvia sie hat wieder einen alten Thread der fast im Nirvana war heraufgeholt nur mit einen dummen Satz.


...solange ihr alle auf den Zug aufspringt seidf ihr doch auch nicht besser. Wers braucht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (28. Oktober 2008)

"Sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen Bluna?" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imba RoXXoR Schurke (28. Oktober 2008)

WOW ist und bleibt das geilste Game!!11
Das war zuerst da und die meisten leute spielen das auch


----------



## xdave78 (28. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> "Sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen Bluna?"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


..nee..Bambudscha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## erwo (28. Oktober 2008)

Hi,



Imba schrieb:


> WOW ist und bleibt das geilste Game!!11
> Das war zuerst da und die meisten leute spielen das auch



ähm, nein, WoW ist nicht das erste Spiel seiner Art, nenne irgendwas in WoW was
nicht geklaut ist.

Es ist ein netter Asia Grinder, mehr nid.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## erwo (28. Oktober 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> -



Bitte meine Damen und Herren! Kontemplation. Voller Ergriffenheit
erschauern wir in Ehrfurcht vor dieser Eruption intellektueller,
durchgeistigter Brillanz, deren unentrinnbare Logik -- auf das
allerfeinste, ja auf das allergekonnteste mit wärmstens liebkosender
Poesie verwoben -- unsere Herzen und Sinne mit zartestestem und
ergreifendsten künstlerischen Feinsinn so lieblich umschmeichelt:



> Ich für meinen Teil würde AOC nicht kaufen bis es einen Zustand hat das es sich lohnt zu spielen. Ich habe keine Lust Raids zu unternehmen die dann im Sande verlaufen weil die Enbosse verbuggt sind.



Welch' Offenbarung! Welch' fulminanter gedanklicher Tiefgang,
gleichzeitig erhaben in der schlichten, und doch wieder über alle
irdischen Maße ergreifenden Vollkommenheit seiner sprachlichen
Unvergleichlichkeit, in seiner alle menschliche Vorstellungkraft
sprengenden, unfaßbaren Genialität und zutiefst demütig machenden
Folgerichtigkeit; dieses Wunder, welches sich uns hier in seiner schier
unermeßlichen Vollendung offenbart und nur allzu überreich das Füllhorn
göttlicher Erquickung in verschwenderischer Schönheit über uns ergießt!



> Und ich sehe immer noch kein Endcontent für die 80er.



Und hier lasset uns nun schweigen und niederknien.


----------



## ZAM (28. Oktober 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> Es ist ein netter Asia Grinder, mehr nid.



Ich verteidige eigentlich keine Spiele - aber in dem Punkt muss ich dir wiedersprechen. *g* Bei der Aussage, hast du nicht viele Asia-Grinder gespielt - denn die sind stupides PvP-Gekloppe, Goldgefarme ohne Herausforderungen, Quests oder interessanter Story mit Offline-Bauchshops und Anime-Grafik.


----------



## Johnnsen (28. Oktober 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nenne irgendwas in Counterstrike was nicht geklaut ist. Nenne irgendwas in Need For Speed was nicht geklaut ist. Nenne irgendwas in Tekken was nicht geklaut ist, usw usw. Ist übrigens dasselbe mit WAR. Die Reihe Warhammer war vorher da, das Spiel ist auch nichts anderes.

Und was hat das mit "Asia Grinder" zu tun? Niemand zwingt dich irgendwo zum grinden.

Die Antwort kannst du dir sparen, die fragen waren mehr als rhetorisch, und aus dem Thread bin ich raus.


----------



## Tiegars (28. Oktober 2008)

@erwo da gibts für mich nur eine Antwort^^

Damnum nocet, damnum docet. 

Und von dem habe ich genug bekommen und erfahren müssen.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## ZAM (28. Oktober 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> Welch' Offenbarung! Welch' fulminanter gedanklicher Tiefgang,
> gleichzeitig erhaben in der schlichten, und doch wieder über alle
> irdischen Maße ergreifenden Vollkommenheit seiner sprachlichen
> Unvergleichlichkeit, in seiner alle menschliche Vorstellungkraft
> ...



War die letzte Schreibsperre keine "Offenbarung" für dich?


----------



## erwo (28. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,



Johnnsen schrieb:


> Nenne irgendwas in Counterstrike was nicht geklaut ist.
> Nenne irgendwas in Need For Speed was nicht geklaut ist.
> Nenne irgendwas in Tekken was nicht geklaut ist, usw usw.
> Ist übrigens dasselbe mit WAR. Die Reihe Warhammer war vorher da, das Spiel ist auch nichts anderes.



Nuja, es ging darum was der Imba Schurke gesagt hatte, ich will hier dein
WoW nicht schlechtmachen, nur ist es halt einfach wirklich stark zusammen-
geklaut, was ist daran schlimm?

Den Einwand auf Warhammer versteh ich nicht, WAR hat die Warhammer Lizenz
ja auch gekauft (Blizzard hat GWS die damals übrigens nicht anvertraut ,).
Wenns um Spielmodi geht, so hat sich Mythic imho neben RVR[TM] auch
die PQs Patentieren lassen, das ist durchaus ne andere Nummer noch.



> Und was hat das mit "Asia Grinder" zu tun? Niemand zwingt dich irgendwo zum grinden.



Doch, auch wenn du nicht mehr Antworten magst, schau Dir doch mal den
Wikipedia Eintrag dazu an.
Immer wieder in die gleiche Instanz gehen oder genug Punkte für irgendeine
Fraktion der Argumentendämmerung oder so zu farmen ist laut der Definition
auch Grind.


Ich fürchte mal du hast nur gepostet weil "Getroffene Hunde bellen.".
Evtl. das mit dem "Asia Grinder"?
Echt verwunderlich wie manche Leute bei solchen Themen zur Einsicht
kommen, dann aber mit totaler Abwehrhaltung, ja geradezu zornig
reagieren.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Johnnsen (28. Oktober 2008)

Ok, ich tu mir nochmal den gefallen.

Natürlich ist das grinden, aber wirklich gebraucht für das Spiel wird das nicht. Habe ich bisher noch nicht machen müssen. 

Es ist nicht "mein Wow". Ich kann nur langsam das Geweine nicht mehr hören, aber das ist bei allen Spielen so. Bei Team Fortress 2 vergeht einem auch schon langsam die Lust, wenn man ins Forum schaut. Mir will einfach nicht in den Kopf warum Leute ständig in irgendwelchen Foren Spiele schlecht machen müssen, jetzt mal ganz egal ob es ein MMORPG, ein Shooter, oder etwas wie GTA 4 ist. Meinung bekunden, schön und gut. Aber bei diesem ständigen, ununterbrochenem Meckerstrom der durchs Internet fließt, frage ich mich manchmal, was diese Leute eigentlich im echten Leben machen, wenn ihnen etwas nicht gefällt.

Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich bin weder zornig noch getroffen, ich bin bloß etwas müde. Tut mir leid.


----------



## erwo (28. Oktober 2008)

Hi,



Johnnsen schrieb:


> Ok, ich tu mir nochmal den gefallen.
> 
> Natürlich ist das grinden, aber wirklich gebraucht für das Spiel wird das nicht. Habe ich bisher noch nicht machen müssen.
> 
> Es ist nicht "mein Wow". Ich kann nur langsam das Geweine nicht mehr hören, aber das ist bei allen Spielen so. Bei Team Fortress 2 vergeht einem auch schon langsam die Lust, wenn man ins Forum schaut. Mir will einfach nicht in den Kopf warum Leute ständig in irgendwelchen Foren Spiele schlecht machen müssen, jetzt mal ganz egal ob es ein MMORPG, ein Shooter, oder etwas wie GTA 4 ist. Meinung bekunden, schön und gut. Aber bei diesem ständigen, ununterbrochenem Meckerstrom der durchs Internet fließt, frage ich mich manchmal, was diese Leute eigentlich im echten Leben machen, wenn ihnen etwas nicht gefällt.



Jo dann sind wir ja einer Meinung.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## erwo (28. Oktober 2008)

Hi,



ZAM schrieb:


> War die letzte Schreibsperre keine "Offenbarung" für dich?



hä? hatte ich denn schon eine?

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## erwo (28. Oktober 2008)

Hi,



Tiegars schrieb:


> @erwo da gibts für mich nur eine Antwort^^
> Damnum nocet, damnum docet.
> Und von dem habe ich genug bekommen und erfahren müssen.



Na siehste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss,
erwo


----------



## ZAM (28. Oktober 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hä? hatte ich denn schon eine?
> 
> ...



Für 48 Stunden - aber ich kann dich auch gern generell aus der Community ausschließen. Warum? Lies die Netiquette und überdenke den Umgang mit anderen Mitgliedern und den offensichtlichen Denunzierungsversuchen.


----------



## Sylvvia (28. Oktober 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Für 48 Stunden - aber ich kann dich auch gern generell aus der Community ausschließen. Warum? Lies die Netiquette und überdenke den Umgang mit anderen Mitgliedern und den offensichtlichen Denunzierungsversuchen.


Hallo ZAM,

es liegt mir echt fern, einen Moderator zu kritisieren oder mich in eure Belange einzumischen , aber eine Denunziation oder auch eine Beleidigung kann ich in dem Text von Erwo nirgendwo finden ... 

Gruß Sylvia


----------



## trolldich (28. Oktober 2008)

giebts das überhauptnoch zu kaufen ????


----------



## Tiegars (28. Oktober 2008)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Hallo ZAM,
> 
> es liegt mir echt fern, einen Moderator zu kritisieren oder mich in eure Belange einzumischen , aber eine Denunziation oder auch eine Beleidigung kann ich in dem Text von Erwo nirgendwo finden ...
> 
> Gruß Sylvia


Uff sorry lies dir mal den text ganz langsam durch und versuche die Worte zu verstehen dann wirst herauslesen was er meint.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Lizard King (28. Oktober 2008)

trolldich schrieb:


> giebts das überhauptnoch zu kaufen ????



solange es noch verblendete Menschen gibt die es aufgrund falscher Vorstellungen kaufen wollen.. ja!

also den AOC Bereich sollte man bei Buffed besser ganz dicht machen, gibt hier nur Reibereien aufgrund dieser Mitläufer und FC Angestellten ^^

gibt doch auch viel bessere MMOs, die nicht nur mit Blut und Nippel als Spielspaß Argument locken.


----------



## Sindariel (28. Oktober 2008)

Es ist doch interessant zu lesen, wie sehr sich hier einige Leute gehen lassen. Es gibt Leute die haben Spass an AoC, es gibt Leute den gefällt es nicht. Leider sehe ich hier von den Leuten die es nicht mögen immer nur irgendwelche Hasstiraden gegen AoC oder gleich den "Wunsch", der Publisher möge doch endlich Konkurs gehen. Was ich sehr selten finde, ist konstruktive Kritik an der Sache. Es wird immer wieder darauf herumgeritten, dass FunCom wohl durch seine Werbung viele Leute zu dem Spiel gezogen hat. Die Werbeversprechen wurden wohl nicht eingehalten, aber dennoch sind wohl viele auf die Versprechen reingefallen und haben das Spiel gekauft (was ja auch im Sinne des Publishers war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Viele wurden enttäuscht und ich kann die Verärgerung durchaus verstehen. Aber die Schuld dann Funcom in die Schuhe zu schieben ist doch etwas daneben. Ihr habt es euch gekauft, also ärgert euch über eure "Dummheit" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich spiele selbst AOC und habe Spass daran. Das hat nichts damit zu tun, dass ich mir das Einrede, es ist Fakt. Ich habe auch einige andere Spiele aus dem Genre gespielt, sie gefallen mir eben NICHT so gut. 

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn. Jeder soll das spielen was ihm gefällt, aber nicht einfach über andere herziehen, die eben andere Spiele mögen. 

@ZAM: 
Ich habe mir mal einige deiner Posts angeschaut. Du solltest vielleicht als Administrator nicht nur Leute wegen ihrer Posts kritisieren sondern vielleicht auch mal an Deiner Ausdrucksweise arbeiten. Die ist oft leider nicht viel besser. 

Sindariel.


----------



## xdave78 (28. Oktober 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Uff sorry lies dir mal den text ganz langsam durch und versuche die Worte zu verstehen dann wirst herauslesen was er meint.


*hust* Du bist ja nun auch nicht grad die Netiquette in Person oder?


Lizard schrieb:


> ...


Soll man nun jemanden ernst nehmen der als Wohnort "Entenhausen" angibt? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das glaube ich nicht Tim!



Sindariel schrieb:


> @ZAM:
> Ich habe mir mal einige deiner Posts angeschaut. Du solltest vielleicht als Administrator nicht nur Leute wegen ihrer Posts kritisieren sondern vielleicht auch mal an Deiner Ausdrucksweise arbeiten. Die ist oft leider nicht viel besser.
> 
> Sindariel.


..o_O ich schätze das war ein kurzer Besuch bei buffed.de - Du weisst ja was passiert wenn man Diktatoren (die Bezeichnung stammt von ZAM selbst) öffentlich kritisiert. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tiegars (28. Oktober 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> *hust* Du bist ja nun auch nicht grad die Netiquette in Person oder?


Zeig mir einen Beitrag von mir das ich jemand Beleidigt oder Diffamiert habe. Und übriegns es geht hier immer noch um das Thema ob man AOC kaufen soll oder nicht.




Sindariel schrieb:


> Es ist doch interessant zu lesen, wie sehr sich hier einige Leute gehen lassen. Es gibt Leute die haben Spass an AoC, es gibt Leute den gefällt es nicht. Leider sehe ich hier von den Leuten die es nicht mögen immer nur irgendwelche Hasstiraden gegen AoC oder gleich den "Wunsch", der Publisher möge doch endlich Konkurs gehen. Was ich sehr selten finde, ist konstruktive Kritik an der Sache. Es wird immer wieder darauf herumgeritten, dass FunCom wohl durch seine Werbung viele Leute zu dem Spiel gezogen hat. Die Werbeversprechen wurden wohl nicht eingehalten, aber dennoch sind wohl viele auf die Versprechen reingefallen und haben das Spiel gekauft (was ja auch im Sinne des Publishers war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Öhmm sorry Leute als Dumm zu bezeichnen die das SPiel gekauft haben aufgrund der grossen Werbekampagne und dann noch die Versprechung finde ich ehrlich gesagt unter aller Sau. Die die das Spiel gekauft haben dachten das FC mit sauberen Karten spielen. Leider wurden viele dann auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückgeworfen. Ich weiss nicht was daran Dumm sein kann.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Sindariel (28. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe das "Dumm" bewusst in Anführungszeichen geschrieben. Ich sage nicht, dass man Dumm ist, darauf hereinzufallen. Es ist normal. Ich wollte damit nur ausdrücken, dass es meines Erachtens nach nicht richtig ist, einfach nur dem Publisher die Schuld zu geben. 

Und was meine Kritik an einem Forenadmin angeht, wenn ich dafür gesperrt werde, dann kann ich damit leben. Wäre schade, wenn man wegen Kritik jemanden sperrt. 

Sindariel.


----------



## Sylvvia (28. Oktober 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Uff sorry lies dir mal den text ganz langsam durch und versuche die Worte zu verstehen dann wirst herauslesen was er meint.
> 
> Gruss Tiegars



In deinem Post steckt zumindest indirekt die Andeutung, ich sei zu dumm den Text zu verstehen. Der Text trieft vor Ironie - natürlich - aber mehr auch nicht.


----------



## Proximo (28. Oktober 2008)

Mit dem Fehler Funcom 60&#8364; durch AOC in den Rachen geworfen zu haben weil man auf ihre Lügen reingefallen ist, muß man einfach leben... ich seh das mal als Lehrgeld...

Fakt ist aber dass mich an AOC garnicht so sehr die Grafik stöhrt sondern die schlichte bis langweilige Spieldynamik. Ich habe mich beim Wandern durchd ie AOC-Welt auch immer eingesperrt/bedrückt gefühlt weil die Gebiete einfach viel zu klein sind. Will man mal von A nach B muß man erstmal 20 Maulesel in 20 verschiedenen Orten ansprechen um dann in den jeweiligen anderen Ort gebeamt zu werden.

Die zuweisung der "Verteidigungsschilde" finde ich ne tolle Sache... aber im Prinzip sind sich die Bewegungen des Angreifers zu ähnlich und uneindeutig als dass man darauf reagieren könnte. Auch die Kombomoves sind nicht ausgereift... ganz abgesehen davon dass nach lvl 20 der Content einfach so schnell weniger wird dass man sich nurnoch fragen kann ob Funcom das nicht mit Absicht gemacht hat.

Wäre AOC in Größe, Art und Spielvielfalt zumindest so wie das Startgebiet, wäre das Spiel trotz seines offensichtlichen Alphastadiums eine echte Bereicherung und kaum jemand hätte sich über die fehlenden Featurs und komplett unbalancen Charakterklassen aufgeregt.

Aber seis drum... solange es Werbefachleute xdave78 gibt welche weitere Spieler dazu bringen doch einige Euro zum Fenster rauszuwerfen, wird Funcom auch weiterbestehen... trotz des um 90% gefallenen Aktienkurses.

Sollte xdave78 kein Angestellter von Funcom sein (was ich kaum glauben kann) entschuldige mich und wünsche ihm gute Besserung.

MFG Proximo


----------



## spectrumizer (28. Oktober 2008)

Sylwia, ähh, wenn du das so interpretierst, dann ist Tiegars also daran schuld. Aha. Wahrscheinlich genauso schuld, wie die Leute, die nach Sindariels Aussage zumindest, so Dumm waren, auf FC reinzufallen und AoC zu kaufen. Bin mal kurz AFK, mich auf dem Boden wälzen vor lachen!


----------



## Sindariel (28. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Sylwia, ähh, wenn du das so interpretierst, dann ist Tiegars also daran schuld. Aha. Wahrscheinlich genauso schuld, wie die Leute, die nach Sindariels Aussage zumindest, so Dumm waren, auf FC reinzufallen und AoC zu kaufen. Bin mal kurz AFK, mich auf dem Boden wälzen vor lachen!



Wie ich ja weiter oben geschrieben habe, das "Dumm" war in dem Fall keineswegs wertend gemeint. Ich habe vollstes Verständnis für die Verärgerung der Leute. Aber wie Proximo geschrieben hat, es ist eine Art Lehrgeld. Es geht einem doch heute oft so, dass man auf die Werbung hereinfällt. Letzten Endes habe ich nur gefragt, warum hier Leute angegriffen werden, die AoC mögen. Warum man sie sogar beschuldigt "dumm" zu sein, da sie ja schliesslich nicht eingestehen wollen, dass es ihnen doch garkeinen Spass macht (erinnere mich da in irgend einem anderen Beitrag etwas derartiges gelesen zu haben). 

Ich betone nochmals, ich wollte niemanden hier angreifen. Wobei ich hätte eine Frage, warum wird Sylwia dermassen angegriffen? Sie steht hier für ihre Meinung ein und ich habe keine Stelle gefunden an der sie irgendwo beleidigend geworden wäre. Wie schon gesagt, was hier meiner Meinung nach etwas fehlt, ist sachliche Argumentation. Letzten Endes ist das Spielen doch unser aller Hobby (egal wie das Spiel jetzt genannt wird). Und von daher macht es keinen Sinn dermassen aufeinander los zu gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sindariel


----------



## muffdy (28. Oktober 2008)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Hallo Monti,
> 
> Grafik              ->  besser als HDRO, WOW, WAR
> Kampfsystem   ->  besser als HDRO, WOW, WAR
> ...




Ich muss das jetzt einfach mal zitieren weil es schwachsinn ist so etwas zu behaupten
ich habe WoW mit begeisterung gepielt und nun Warhammer....
um nun auf eigentlich thema zu kommen: WAR ist KRIEG!           was schließen wir daraus? Krieg ist nicht schön und meiner meinung nach passt eine grafik wie die von hdro(ich nene bewusst diese da sie fehlerfrei ist) nicht zu warhammer 

gegrüßt!


----------



## xdave78 (28. Oktober 2008)

Proximo schrieb:


> Sollte xdave78 kein Angestellter von Funcom sein (was ich kaum glauben kann) entschuldige mich und wünsche ihm gute Besserung.


Ach



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


vergeben und vergessen! Entschuldigung angenommen. 
Schön dass es noch Leute gibt die zu Ihren Fehlern stehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (28. Oktober 2008)

Sindariel schrieb:


> Wie ich ja weiter oben geschrieben habe, das "Dumm" war in dem Fall keineswegs wertend gemeint. Ich habe vollstes Verständnis für die Verärgerung der Leute. Aber wie Proximo geschrieben hat, es ist eine Art Lehrgeld. Es geht einem doch heute oft so, dass man auf die Werbung hereinfällt.


Es ist ein Unterschied, ob schönreden in der Werbung ("Macht weisser als Weiss", "Spart noch mehr Benzin", ...) oder mit falschen (da nicht vorhandenen) Tatsachen werben (DX10, PvP, Keeps, ...). Und ich rede hier jetzt nur vom Release, nicht von dem was jetzt drin ist (1. Teil vom PvP Patch, verbuggte Keeps).



Sindariel schrieb:


> Letzten Endes habe ich nur gefragt, warum hier Leute angegriffen werden, die AoC mögen. Warum man sie sogar beschuldigt "dumm" zu sein, da sie ja schliesslich nicht eingestehen wollen, dass es ihnen doch garkeinen Spass macht (erinnere mich da in irgend einem anderen Beitrag etwas derartiges gelesen zu haben).


Zeig mir bitte aktuelle Beiträge, wo Leute als "dumm" bezeichnet werden, weil sie AoC spielen. Bzw generell Beiträge. Das hat ja schonmal jemand behauptet und dann aber gesagt, ich solle doch selber danach suchen.



Sindariel schrieb:


> Ich betone nochmals, ich wollte niemanden hier angreifen. Wobei ich hätte eine Frage, warum wird Sylwia dermassen angegriffen? Sie steht hier für ihre Meinung ein und ich habe keine Stelle gefunden an der sie irgendwo beleidigend geworden wäre. Wie schon gesagt, was hier meiner Meinung nach etwas fehlt, ist sachliche Argumentation. Letzten Endes ist das Spielen doch unser aller Hobby (egal wie das Spiel jetzt genannt wird). Und von daher macht es keinen Sinn dermassen aufeinander los zu gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der erste Thread von Sylwia in diesem Forum war der hier -> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=71507 - Zog sich das übliche ab, wie in JEDEM Pro-AoC oder Kontra-AoC Thread. Der wurde dann irgendwann geschlossen.

Die nächste grandiose Tat von Sylwia war das hier -> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t&p=1152932 - Und daran knappern wir jetzt noch. Weil daraus wieder das übliche entstand, wie JEDESMAL, wenn jemand verallgemeinernde Aussagen über Pro- oder Kontra-AoC trifft.

Fazit: Sylwia provoziert hier in den AoC Foren nur durch Behauptungen, dass jetzt bei AoC alles Banane ist und Verallgemeinerungen. Und ihr einziges Argument ist "Bei mir ...", "Für mich ...", was nunmal nicht auf alle zutrifft. Schongarnicht auf die, die eine Abneigung gegen FC und ihr Unterhaltungsprodukt "Age of Conan: Hyborian Adventures" haben.


----------



## xdave78 (28. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Die nächste grandiose Tat von Sylwia war das hier -> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t&p=1152932 - Und daran knappern wir jetzt noch. Weil daraus wieder das übliche entstand, wie JEDESMAL, wenn jemand verallgemeinernde Aussagen über Pro- oder Kontra-AoC trifft.
> 
> Fazit: Sylwia provoziert hier in den AoC Foren nur durch Behauptungen, dass jetzt bei AoC alles Banane ist und Verallgemeinerungen. Und ihr einziges Argument ist "Bei mir ...", "Für mich ...", was nunmal nicht auf alle zutrifft. Schongarnicht auf die, die eine Abneigung gegen FC und ihr Unterhaltungsprodukt "Age of Conan: Hyborian Adventures".


Oh ..ist denn heut schon Freitag?
Kann es sein dass wir es vielleicht doch alleine schaffen uns zu beruhigen?
Warum werden denn diese bekloppten "Tot für FC" "FC for president" Threads nicht direkt dicht gemacht?
Die gabs doch nun schon zur genüge und jeder hier hat seinen Senf dazugegeben und inzwischen hatten wir uns sogar schon wieder liep  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wir hatten schon herausgearbeitet dass die Angaben (zB DX10, Drunken Brawling) auf der Verpackung ein absolutes NO-GO sind - und wir hatten schon festgestellt dass vieles in Arbeit ist, dass diejenigen die eher PRO sind der "Casual-Gamer" Fraktion zuzuordnen sind, dass im Moment eher Casuals und RPler sich den Kauf überlegen sollten, das viele zu hohe Erwartungen hatten (zT zu recht zum Teil unberechtigt), dass das Potenzial bei Weitem nicht genutzt worden ist, dass AOC niemals WOW vom Thron stossen wollte, dass Servermerge toll ist, dass die Performance sich verbessert hat, dass ich Henkel (?) ja auch nicht verklage weil sie in ihrer Fa Werbung behaupten dass man ne "echt Hammer Braut" wird wenn man sich immer damit duscht usw.usw.usw.


Aber naja - fang mer eben nochmal ganz vorne an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tiegars (28. Oktober 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Oh ..ist denn heut schon Freitag?
> Kann es sein dass wir es vielleicht doch alleine schaffen uns zu beruhigen?
> Warum werden denn diese bekloppten "Tot für FC" "FC for president" Threads nicht direkt dicht gemacht?
> Die gabs doch nun schon zur genüge und jeder hier hat seinen Senf dazugegeben und inzwischen hatten wir uns sogar schon wieder liep
> ...


Du also mein Bauchgefühl sagt mir das es irgendwie zu Ende geht. Ich hoffe ich täusche mich und AOC gibts noch ne Weile. Wie ich schon erwähnt habe ich mag viele CM's wie Waldgeist oder Haevion oder auch Lisertan. Aber die Spielerzahlen sinken immer mehr. Bei http://www.xfire.com/genre/mmo/massively_multiplayer_online/ ist der Spielerschwund bemerkbar. Letzte Woche war es Platz 44 nun 45. Ich verfolge es und sehe jede Woche einen Rang stürzen. ABgesehen von den anderstsprachigen Foren die ebenfalls AOC oder besser gesagt der Firma FC den Rücken kehren. 

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## xdave78 (28. Oktober 2008)

WTF ist denn XFIRE?


----------



## Tiegars (28. Oktober 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> WTF ist denn XFIRE?


öhmm What the Fuck benutzt man ned Und wen du es nicht weisst dann schaus es dir an. Die zählen wie die Spiele gespielt werden. Es ist klar das es nicht ein non plus ultra ist. Aber es gibt ein durchschnitt über das Ganze.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## -Kaleb- (28. Oktober 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> WTF ist denn XFIRE?



eine Weiterentwicklung vom Protoypen xdave 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*schmeisst den raus!* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sindariel (28. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Es ist ein Unterschied, ob schönreden in der Werbung ("Macht weisser als Weiss", "Spart noch mehr Benzin", ...) oder mit falschen (da nicht vorhandenen) Tatsachen werben (DX10, PvP, Keeps, ...). Und ich rede hier jetzt nur vom Release, nicht von dem was jetzt drin ist (1. Teil vom PvP Patch, verbuggte Keeps).



Ich sags mal so, mir war das eigentlich egal, mir hat gefallen was bereits da war. Ich hatte es mir irgendwo gedacht, dass vieles von dem was sie da anpreisen, schlicht nicht da sein wird (bin ich schon von anderen Spielen gewohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Ich bin da ziemlich geduldig und warte einfach ab, zumal mir AoC an sich gefällt wie es jetzt ist. 



> Zeig mir bitte aktuelle Beiträge, wo Leute als "dumm" bezeichnet werden, weil sie AoC spielen. Bzw generell Beiträge. Das hat ja schonmal jemand behauptet und dann aber gesagt, ich solle doch selber danach suchen.



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=1133414

Meiner Meinung nach hält man Leuten wie mir hier ganz klar vor, ich würde es nicht einsehen wollen. Falsch! MIR macht es schlicht weg Spass und das lasse ich mir sicher nicht ausreden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was die von dir aufgeführten Posts von Sylwia angeht, ich sehe dort nur die Kommentare von jemdandem der das Spiel einfach mag. Wie Du selbst ja schreibst, ist es IHRE Sicht der Dinge. Nicht mehr hat sie hier geschrieben und angegriffen hat sie damit doch nun wirklich niemanden. Allerdings wurde sie wegen ihrer Meinung schon mehrfach angegriffen. 

Sindariel


----------



## Thoraxos (28. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xdave78 (28. Oktober 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> öhmm What the Fuck benutzt man ned Und wen du es nicht weisst dann schaus es dir an. Die zählen wie die Spiele gespielt werden. Es ist klar das es nicht ein non plus ultra ist. Aber es gibt ein durchschnitt über das Ganze.
> 
> Gruss Tiegars


LOL...also mal rein hypothetisch ja. Wenn ich jetzt meine 50 Gildies überrede das XFIRE Tool auf ihren PC zu schaufeln (das hat nämlich keiner von uns) und wir dann in 2 Wochen sehen dass AOC durch genau diese Aktion 2 Plätze hochklettert - dann heisst das (nach deiner Logik) mit FC gehts bergauf?? Sorry das will sich mir nicht ganz erschliessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die zähln doch die Spielstunden von denen die das XFire drauf haben oder wie muss ich das verstehen? 
Ist das wirklich repräsentativ? Und wenn es das ist. Wen interessiert das denn schon? Im Moment laufen die Server. Es sind noch genug Leute in meiner Gilde und aufm Server.  UND DAS sind dir Fakten die mich (und sicher auch Andere) in der Gegenwart interessieren. Es sind noch 2 Patches aufm TLS...also wenn dein "BALD" in 2 Jahren ist solls mich doch peripher tangieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tiegars (28. Oktober 2008)

Thoraxos schrieb:


> **Age of Conan** beste MMO-Game für mich!!!!!!!!!


Dann erläutere mir mal wieso bitte?

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Montoliou (28. Oktober 2008)

Hi Sylvvia,

Ich kann viele Deiner Einwürfe nachvollziehen. Wenn man ein Spiel mag, eine tolle Gemeinschaft hat und bisher von Fehlern verschont geblieben ist, schaut man teilweise fassungslos auf all die Behauptungen die hier im Forum aufgestellt werden.

ABER:
Du wirst doch nicht wirklich bestreiten, daß mehr als DX10 fehlt?!? 
Wo ist der Hammer PVP-Modus?
Wo sind die epischen Keepraids?
Wo ist das innovative Crafting-System?
usw.. usw.. Ich mags auch nicht immer wieder vertiefen. Du weiß recht gut was Waldgeist am Tag vor dem Release den Usern versprochen hat. (Wer auch nur einen reproduzierbaren Bug findet, wird von mir zur Eröffnungsfeier eingeladen) Und diese dummdreisten Behauptungen ziehen sich durch die komplette, bisher recht kurze AOC-Historie.

Klar könnte ich sagen: "Ist mir doch egal, solange mir das was vorhanden ist Spass macht?!?" Ja wenns mal so wäre. Ich hing mit meinem Bogi zwischen Level 37 und 39 in der Pyramide der Altvorderen und der Schwarzen Festung fest. Ehrlich ich habe mich noch nie so geärgert. Ich kämpfe mich solo durch die Pyramide. Kille SOLO den Endgegner und dann???? Muss ich den ganzen Mist nochmal machen. Weil FC es nicht hinbekommt einigermaßen vernünftige Quests einzubauen. Das gleiche mit dem Typen dem man in der OASE ins Stygien folgen soll. Der lief einfach nicht los. 
Kurzum. Das was da ist, war für mich auch Mist. Ich hatte also keinen Grund auf das was noch kommen soll zu warten. Und genau DAS ist das Problem von AOC, dem sich FC endlich mal stellen sollte, anstatt neue Rüstungen anzukündigen. Ehrlich schnallen die es nicht? Das hält die Leute max. 1 Monat bei der Stange. Dann stehen die 80er wieder da und wissen nicht was Sie tun sollen. 

Naja.. just my 2 Cents

Monti


----------



## Tiegars (28. Oktober 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> LOL...also mal rein hypothetisch ja. Wenn ich jetzt meine 50 Gildies überrede das XFIRE Tool auf ihren PC zu schaufeln (das hat nämlich keiner von uns) und wir dann in 2 Wochen sehen dass AOC durch genau diese Aktion 2 Plätze hochklettert - dann heisst das (nach deiner Logik) mit FC gehts bergauf?? Sorry das will sich mir nicht ganz erschliessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja jeder seine Meinung nur die die Xfire benutzen oder andere Tools sind Spieler die wirklich viel Spielen wie auch die buffed Tools. Die werden daran gemessen und es gibt eben ein Durschnitt daraus wie das Spiel gespielt wird. Du kannst es dir schönreden nützt dir aber nix. Ist ein sehr gutes Messwert. Schau dir mal WOW an und War an. AOC war auch einmal oben eben war einmal^^ Vergiss nie die Spielerzahlen zahlen die Gehälter der FC Mitarbeiter und wen es nicht mehr lukrativ ist gehts down.



Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Sindariel (28. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Klasse. Einen einzigen Thread hast du hervorgekramt, auf meine Bitte hin, mir doch zu zeigen, wo Leute als "Dumm" betitelt werden, weil sie AoC spielen.
> Dann ist er noch völlig aus dem Kontext gerissen, da sich auf ein anderen Inhalt bezogen wurde.
> Weiterhin sagst du selber "Meiner Meinung nach ... ich würde es nicht einsehen wollen". Wegen was? Wegen der Aussage "um sich selbst einzureden das ihre Fehlinvestition doch ganz toll war"?



Das mit dem dumm steht zwischen den Zeilen in diesem Beitrag. Und ich habe leider nicht die Zeit (und noch weniger die Lust) mich durch zig Beiträge dieser Art zu wühlen nur um sie dir hier zu posten. 



> Ich mag auch viele lustige Sachen, die andere Leute sich wohl nur durch ne Plexiglaswand anschauen würden. Aber ich geh hier keinem auf die Nerven damit.



Naja, ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass Du hier einigen Leuten mit deiner Anti-AOC Einstellung auf die Nerven gehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Wo kommen jetzt eigentlich die ganzen Neulinger hier her, die AoC schönzureden versuchen? Du hast dich hier erst heute registriert, scheinst dich im Forum hier aber gut auszukennen, nimmst Sylwia in Schutz und deine einzige Absicht ist es, so wie sie AoC schön zu reden.
> 
> Noch ein FunCom CM mit Promo-Account, gnhrhrhr?
> 
> ...



Ja ich bin hier kein Neuling im Forum. Es soll Leute geben, die Foren lesen aber eben nicht gross posten. Nur irgendwann ist mir schlicht der Kragen geplatzt und ich habe hier meine Meinung geschrieben. Ich nehme hier niemand gezielt in Schutz, nur sind Sylwias Beiträge mir einfach aufgefallen. Kaum hat sie etwas gesagt, wurde sie massiv angegriffen. 

Und ich kann Dich beruhigen, ich bin ziemlich sicher kein FunCom CM mit Promo-Account. Ich bin ein Spieler dem der Spass an dem Spiel hat um das es hier in diesem Forum geht. Einerseits schreien einige Leute, wenn man versucht das Spiel "schön" zu reden und im gleichen Atemzug lassen besagte Leute hier ganze Hasstiraden los (und wundern sich dann, wenn das andere Lager reagiert). Die einen haben sich Luft gemacht und sie haben die Punkte die sie stören genannt, die anderen führen auf was ihnen gefällt. Sich hier zu zerfleischen bringt jedoch garnichts. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es Funcom letzten Endes egal ist, wer sich hier den Kopf einhaut. Bezahlt haben nämlich alle und DAS ist (leider) das was die Leute der Firma interessiert. 

Btw. ich habe nie gesagt, dass AoC nur gutes hat, ich sage nur, dass ich im Moment mit dem Spiel leben kann wie es ist. Wenn es mir irgendwann nichtmehr gefällt, dann wird mein Account auf Eis gelegt (wäre nicht das erste MMO bei dem ich das tue). 

Sindariel


----------



## Tiegars (28. Oktober 2008)

Sindariel schrieb:


> Btw. ich habe nie gesagt, dass AoC nur gutes hat, ich sage nur, dass ich im Moment mit dem Spiel leben kann wie es ist. Wenn es mir irgendwann nichtmehr gefällt, dann wird mein Account auf Eis gelegt (wäre nicht das erste MMO bei dem ich das tue).
> 
> Sindariel


Jupp super Idee dann bewahrheitet sich meine Theorie^^ Aber vielleicht täusche ich mich auch.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Lillyan (28. Oktober 2008)

Flame entfernt. Bitte bleibt beim Thema.

Und auch wenn jemand einen guten Job hier macht: Bitte reportet so etwas. Wir können nicht überall sein.


Edit: GNAAAAAA, wenn ich sage zum Thema meinte ich weder mich noch weitere Anfeindungen -.-


----------



## Thoraxos (28. Oktober 2008)

Weiß einer zufällig woher man den Age of Conan Soundtrack herbekommt?



Gruß
Marian


----------



## Tiegars (28. Oktober 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Flame entfernt. Bitte bleibt beim Thema.
> 
> Und auch wenn jemand einen guten Job hier macht: Bitte reportet so etwas. Wir können nicht überall sein.
> 
> ...


LOL tut mir leid irgendwie kommen bei allen das Wort AOC hoch. Ich mag AOC ich mag die Musik ich mag die Grafik. Es sieht alles so toll aus. Aber danach gibt es nichts mehr. Man kann in anderen Games sich irgendwie beschäftigen. Man kann RVR oder PVP betreiben. Man kann Berufe Skillen. Man kann Questen ohne einen englsichen Text zu lesen. Man kann vieles. Nur bei AOC klappt einiges nicht^^

Lieber Gruss und Knuddel Tiegars

PS:Sorry das ich deine Post verwendet habe.


----------



## Tiegars (28. Oktober 2008)

Thoraxos schrieb:


> Weiß einer zufällig woher man den Age of Conan Soundtrack herbekommt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jupp hier

http://www.play.com/Music/MP3-Download-Alb...es/Product.html

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Sindariel (28. Oktober 2008)

Thoraxos schrieb:


> Weiß einer zufällig woher man den Age of Conan Soundtrack herbekommt?



Kannst bei Amazon bestellen (22,50 EUR). 

Gruss
Sindariel


----------



## Thoraxos (28. Oktober 2008)

Danke euch!!!


----------



## spectrumizer (28. Oktober 2008)

Sindariel schrieb:


> Das mit dem dumm steht zwischen den Zeilen in diesem Beitrag. Und ich habe leider nicht die Zeit (und noch weniger die Lust) mich durch zig Beiträge dieser Art zu wühlen nur um sie dir hier zu posten.


Nun, er hat harsche Kritik an denen geübt, die FC weiterhin ihr Geld schenken, ohne dass da viel passiert (letzter Patch 30. September).
Das was du machst ist, es hinein zu interpretieren, dass er sie als dumm bezeichnet. Ich finde viel mehr, dass er sie vor einem Fehler bewahren will, den sie im nachhinein vielleicht bereuen könnten. Wie heissts so schön: Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.
Und bevor du sagst: "Lass die Leute doch ihre eigenen Erfahrungen machen", bedenke, dass die andere Partei (die potentiellen AoC-Kunden) genauso das Recht dazu hätten, ohne schöngerede.




Sindariel schrieb:


> Naja, ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass Du hier einigen Leuten mit deiner Anti-AOC Einstellung auf die Nerven gehst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Um wieviel mehr wirds dich wundern, dass ich zur Zeit 'nen aktiven AoC-Account habe und das Spiel im Moment wieder anteste. Und ich habe eigentlich keine Anti-AoC-Einstellung. Vielmehr eine Abneigung gegen FC, was sie aus dem Titel gemacht haben.


----------



## erwo (28. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,



Tiegars schrieb:


> Naja jeder seine Meinung nur die die Xfire benutzen oder andere Tools sind Spieler die wirklich viel Spielen wie auch die buffed Tools. Die werden daran gemessen und es gibt eben ein Durschnitt daraus wie das Spiel gespielt wird. Du kannst es dir schönreden nützt dir aber nix. Ist ein sehr gutes Messwert. Schau dir mal WOW an und War an. AOC war auch einmal oben eben war einmal^^ Vergiss nie die Spielerzahlen zahlen die Gehälter der FC Mitarbeiter und wen es nicht mehr lukrativ ist gehts down.



Wenn Xfire stimmt, dann würden beinahe deutlich über 3 mal mehr Personen
SRO Spielen, als AOC ,)

Denke das ist Genre mässig ein bissl unterschiedlich, perönlich kenne ich
niemanden der sowas benutzt, aber ich kenne WoW Spieler die extrem viele
Addons drauf haben, denke das ist die Zielgruppe dafür (da man die Addons
evtl. damit auch direkt auf Stand halten kann? Oder ähliches.

Solche Sachen gibts für AOC nicht, deswegen hats keiner (reine Vermutung).

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Klehriker (28. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Um wieviel mehr wirds dich wundern, dass ich zur Zeit 'nen aktiven AoC-Account habe und das Spiel im Moment wieder anteste. Und ich habe eigentlich keine Anti-AoC-Einstellung. Vielmehr eine Abneigung gegen FC, was sie aus dem Titel gemacht haben.



Er ist janoch nicht lange genug hier auf dem Forum, um das zu wissen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 also sei nicht so streng zu ihm...

@Topic: FC hat Fehler gemacht.... das Spiel hätte besser sein können, wobei es dann aber auch erst in ein paar Jährchen fertig gestellt worden wäre.
Ich schätze aber, das hier auch Eidos eine große Rolle an dem ganzen Problem spielt.

Zum Spiel selber kann ich kurz sagen, dass ich es lieber spiele, als die anderen MMO(RPG)s, die ich bisher gespielt habe... aber das ist ja bekannt...

Ich werde das aber bei Zeiten mal genauer ausführen, wenn ich nicht mal wieder übergangen werde, weil persönliche Anfeindungen vor das eigentliche Thema gestellt werden.


----------



## xdave78 (28. Oktober 2008)

Klehriker schrieb:


> Ich werde das aber bei Zeiten mal genauer ausführen, wenn ich nicht mal wieder übergangen werde, weil persönliche Anfeindungen vor das eigentliche Thema gestellt werden.


WORD!

Vielleicht schaffen wir und DIE (also die FC Gegner) es ja mal offensichtliche Provokationen einfach mit Ignoranz zu strafen und einfach sachlich die Sachen abzuarbeiten die nicht schon in den bereits geschlossenen Flamethreads behandelt worden sind. Ich schätze es gibt sicherlich Leute die jenseits der "FC ist tot" und "FC eff teh wee 1111einself" Parolen sowie anderen Pauschalisierungen, Lobhudeleien und Hasstiraden interessiert daran sind auch diesen Forenteil zu einem lesenswerten Teil auf buffed zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin beim besten Willen kein verkappter FC Werbefuzzi wie es hier ja schon behauptet wurde. Zum einen ist dieses Argument mit nicht einem einzigen Beitrag so belegbar und zum anderen habe ich als Gildenleiter so hoffe ich jedenfalls soweit eine realistische Sicht auf die Dinge dass ich zugeben kann dass bei Weitem nicht alles FriedeFreudeEierkuchen in AOC ist und auch ich mir zum Zeitpunkt X Register ziehen muss und auch werde. Wenn man sich also darauf einigen könnte dass uns weder Halbwahrheiten noch persönliche Anfeindungen weiter bringen wäre uns allen hier doch schon sehr geholfen.

Mit freundlicher Unterstützung von Lanatir.

LG


----------



## Lanatir (28. Oktober 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> WORD!
> 
> Vielleicht schaffen wir und DIE (also die FC Gegner) es ja mal offensichtliche Provokationen einfach mit Ignoranz zu strafen und einfach sachlich die Sachen abzuarbeiten die nicht schon in den bereits geschlossenen Flamethreads behandelt worden sind. Ich schätze es gibt sicherlich Leute die jenseits der "FC ist tot" und "FC eff teh wee 1111einself" Parolen sowie anderen Pauschalisierungen, Lobhudeleien und Hasstiraden interessiert daran sind auch diesen Forenteil zu einem lesenswerten Teil auf buffed zu machen
> 
> ...


Absolut richtig, man kann über die Sache diskutieren, auch gerne lebhaft. Wer allerdings dieses Forum nur nutzen will um sich selbst zu profilieren, egal aus welchen Gründen auch immer, wird von mir von jetzt an ignoriert, egal auf welcher Seite er/sie steht.
Allerdings muss man ja tatsächlich sagen....es IST so ziemlich alles schon behandelt worden. Was bleibt, ausser gespannt zu warten was die Zukunft bringt?
Ich für meinen Teil wünsche AOC alles gute, Funcom nicht unbedingt alles gute, und zu Weihnachten mir eine Nacht mit Salma Hayek.


----------



## xdave78 (28. Oktober 2008)

Lanatir schrieb:


> ... und zu Weihnachten mir eine Nacht mit Salma Hayek.


Hoffentlich machste dann son "One Night in Salma" Video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lanatir (28. Oktober 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich machste dann son "One Night in Salma" Video
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Glaub mir, mich will keiner sehen. Noch nichtmal in Teilen.


----------



## Thoraxos (29. Oktober 2008)

**Age of Conan** beste MMO-Game für mich!!!!!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (29. Oktober 2008)

So, es wurde oft genug gesagt und jetzt ist es passiert. Ich habe ein paar Verwarnungen ausgesprochen und die betroffenen Beiträge gelöscht. Sollten die User weitermachen ihre persönlichen Probleme im Forum auszutragen und AoC als Vorwand dafür zu nutzen, werden temporäre Schreibsperren folgen.


----------



## Thoraxos (29. Oktober 2008)

Age of Conan, geiler Track 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xdave78 (29. Oktober 2008)

Der Patch war bis gestern abend 17:00 Uhr etwa noch in der Schwebe und ist getestet worden. Ich stells mir so vor dass am Ende eines solchen Tests evaluiert wird welche Teile Live gehen können und welche vllt noch nicht. Dazu kommt dass es sicherlich noch Teile gibt wo man ein letztes mal Hand anlegen muss weil Kleinigkeiten gefeilt werden müssen. DANN tut man alles in ein Paket welches das eigentliche Finale Update ist und ein Praktikant darf die Notes abschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (29. Oktober 2008)

Nunja, ich bin mal gespannt. Das Entwicklertagebuch klang ganz interessant, vorallem die neuen Möglichkeiten, die sich da auftun. Kann mir vorstellen, dass es dann 'ne Menge Leute gibt, die absichtlich mordend und gankend durch die Gegend zieht, nur um das zu sehen / zu testen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xdave78 (29. Oktober 2008)

Naja es gibt tatsächlich auch ganze Gilden die das nicjt nur mal testen wollen sondern sich direkt (auch jetzt schon) ernsthaft auf dem BadBoy Sektor bemühen einen Namen zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Eben werden die immernoch als "die Pösen Gänkergilden mit kleinen P****" beschimpft - aber im Endeffekt geben die den Auschlag dafür wie gut das PvP und dieses "Fraktionensystem" im Endeffekt wird. Wenn es was wird ist es einfach einzigartig.


----------



## Tiegars (29. Oktober 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Der Patch war bis gestern abend 17:00 Uhr etwa noch in der Schwebe und ist getestet worden. Ich stells mir so vor dass am Ende eines solchen Tests evaluiert wird welche Teile Live gehen können und welche vllt noch nicht. Dazu kommt dass es sicherlich noch Teile gibt wo man ein letztes mal Hand anlegen muss weil Kleinigkeiten gefeilt werden müssen. DANN tut man alles in ein Paket welches das eigentliche Finale Update ist und ein Praktikant darf die Notes abschreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das glaube ich weniger. Sie haben es auch jetzt noch nicht gelernt. Die Firma wirds nie lernen. Wieviele müssen noch den Account kündigen damit sie irgendwan es lernen wie man Updatet sowie auch informiert. Ich glaube eher sie haben die Patchnotes noch nicht von den Entwickler und das muss ja noch übersetzt werden^^ Sowas macht man am Vortag. Würde ich meinen Usern sowas zumuten dann könnte ich den Koffer packen. Man weiss doch wen man ein Patch aufspielt was man vor hat oder nicht?

Gruss Tiegars


----------

